# The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Cast your vote!



## RichS

I thought it would be very interesting to see which lights would be considered a "*must have*" by the die-hard flashaholics of the CPF Community. These wouldn't necessarily be lights of one specific size, output, range, purpose, or price range, but are lights that for some reason would make you say it is a "*must-have*" light. 

*To fit in this category, it must meet the following criteria:*

**NOTE:* The below criteria were updated in 2011 to remove restrictions which made it impossible for some to list all of their true "must-have" lights.


*It has to be a "must-have" for you.* Meaning, of the lights you own, this one is a "*must" have* - and therefore you would never consider selling it. (unless of course you were in dire straits)
*It must be a specific light* - this is a specific "*must-have*" flashlight for you, not a favorite manufacturer or line of flashlights
*It is not a list of lights you own* - if you have more than one light you feel is a true "*must-have*" light, feel free to list more than one. However, we want to avoid individuals indiscriminately listing all their lights. **Please limit your total votes to no more than seven (*7*) lights. This doesn't mean you should automatically list 7 of your lights, but this is the limit.
I realize you may have multiple "*must have*" lights - I do. Therefore, there is not a limit on what you submit. I want to make sure this is a highly endorsed list of lights by the CPF Community, so I will only add a light to the "*must have*" list after it has been *recommended as a "must have" by at least 5 CPF members*. As the number of nominations increase, the number needed to be on the *must-have* list will be increased to keep the list at a *Top 10*. The "*must-have*" list can't always remain at exactly 10 lights due to voting ties which may put it a little past 10 lights at times.

I'll start with my own "*must have*" lights: Ra Clicky - extremely versatile, practically indestructable and highly efficient / M6 - one of the best incans with tons of options making it a very practical incan / A2 - one of the only regulated incans available, with the practicality of long-run LEDs when needed / McGizmo Haiku - simply perfection of design, beautiful beam pattern, indestructable Ti.

*NOTE:* For those of you who are non-Flashaholics or new to this forum, you should be aware that several of the models lend themselves to be very easily modded. For example any of the models using a P60 sized dropin (developed by SureFire), such as the SureFire 6P, C2, Solarforce L2, L2m, etc., can be easily converted from an incandescent to LED, or from a stock LED to a new higher output LED. In fact, this ability to easily be modded/upgraded may in fact be large factor for it being included in the "Must-Have" list. As these lights cannot be purchased as a host only, they are listed as a complete light.
*______________________*

**The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List** (*Top 10 Lights by Ranking*) *currently *17 or More* Nominations*

*---#1:* HDS Systems EDC (Ra Clicky)
*---#2: *SureFire 6P
*---#3:* Zebralight H501
*---**#4: *Nitecore D10
*---**#5: *SureFire A2
*---**#6: *SureFire C2
*---#7: *SureFire M6
*---**#8: *(2-way tie)
*------*- Fenix E01
*------*- iTP A3 EOS
*---#9: *LiteFlux LF2XT
*______________________*


*The Nominees* (& Number of Nominations) - *790 Votes so far* *Updated through Post #*689** 

HDS Systems EDC (Ra Clicky) (66)
SureFire 6P (38)
Zebralight H501 (31)
Nitecore D10 (29)
SureFire A2 (21)
SureFire C2 (20)
SureFire M6 (19)
Fenix E01 (18)
iTP A3 EOS (18)
LiteFlux LF2XT (17)
4Sevens Quark AA (16)
4Sevens Quark MiNi AA (15)
Malkoff M61 P60 Drop-in * (14)
SureFire LX2 (14)
HDS Systems EDC Twisty (Ra Twisty) (13)
Fenix TK20 (12)
SureFire U2 Digital Ultra (12)
Maglite/KevinL Mag ROP (11)
McGizmo Haiku (11)
Photon Freedom (11)
Muyshondt Aeon (10)
Dereelight DBS (9)
4Sevens Quark AA^2 (8)
Malkoff MD2 * (8)
SureFire L1 (8)
SureFire E1B (8)
SureFire E2DL (8)
4Sevens Quark 123 (7)
4Sevens Quark MiNi 123 (7)
Arc AAA (7)
Fenix L2D/LD20 (7)
Fenix TK40 (7)
Lummi Orb RAW (7)
Maratac AAA (7)
SureFire E2e (7)
Fenix LOD/LD01 (6)
NovaTac 120P (6)
4Sevens Quark MiNi CR2 (5)
4Sevens Quark 123^2 (5)
Cool Fall Spy007 (5)
Fenix TK11 (5)
Malkoff MD3 Wildcat (5)
Nitecore EX10 (5)
Zebralight SC50 (5)
Maglite Mini-Mag 2xAA (4)
Peak Eiger (4)
Princeton Tec EOS Headlamp (4)
SureFire C3 (4)
SureFire G2 (4)
4Sevens Preon II (3)
EagleTac M2XC4 (3)
EagleTac P20C2 mkII (3)
Fenix TK30 (3)
Maglite 3D (3)
McGizmo Sundrop (3)
Modamag Draco (3)
Nitecore EZAA (3)
Olight M20 Warrior (3)
Oveready Bored/Modified 6P Host * (3)
Solarforce L2 (3)
SureFire 9P (3)
SureFire Titan T1A (3)
Zebralight SC30 (3)
Zebralight H51 (3)
4Sevens Quark Turbo 123^2 (2)
4Sevens Preon I (2)
Arc 6 (2)
BigBeam Lantern (2)
CMG Infinity (2)
Cool Fall Tri-V (2)
Eveready Dolphin (2)
Fenix HP10 (2)
Fenix P2D/PD20 (2)
Fenix PD30 (2)
Fenix TA21 (2)
Jetbeam Jet-1 Pro (2)
Jetbeam RRT-0 (2)
Jetbeam M1X (2)
Lummi Wee (2)
Mac Customs SST-50 EDC (2)
Mac Customs Mag623 (2)
Mag-mod Mag P7 (2)
Malkoff M60 P60 Drop-in * (2)
Malkoff Mag Drop-in * (2)
Malkoff Hound Dog (2)
Olight SR 90 Intimidator (2)
Photon Micro-light II (2)
Polarion PH40 (2)
Solarforce Masterpiece Pro 1 turbo head * (2)
Stanley HID 0109 (2)
SureFire E2D (2)
SureFire E2L (2)
SureFire L4 (2)
Tiablo A10-G (2)
4Sevens Quark RGB (1)
4Sevens Preon REVO (1)
4Sevens Quark MiNi AA^2 (1)
AELight 35/50 HID (1)
Arc LS (1)
Arcmania X6 (1)
Black & Decker 2AA Clip Light (1)
Coast X-21 (1)
Deft HO (1)
Delghi Iris (1)
Dereelight C2H (1)
Dereelight Javelin (1)
EagleTac P10A (1)
EagleTac P10C2 (1)
EagleTac T20C2 MKII (1)
EagleTac P100A2 (1)
Electrolumens Anglelux 1W (1)
Electrolumens EDC MCE (1)
Energizer AA headlamp (1)
Fenix E10 (1)
Fenix LD10 (1)
Fenix TK10 (1)
Fenix TA30 (1)
Fenix TK45 (1)
FiveMega D36 1x26650 Host * (1)
Gerber Infinity Ultra (1)
HyperBeam Elite 7G (1)
IlluminaTi R5 (1)
iTP A1 (1)
iTP A2 (1)
iTP C7 (1)
Jetbeam Jet-I AA (1)
Jetbeam Jet-III M (1)
Jetbeam RRT-1 (1)
Jetbeam TC-R3 (1)
Led Lenser P7 (1)
Led Lenser V8 (1)
Lighthound 5mm Keychain (1)
Lumapower D-Mini VX Ultra (1)
Lumapower Incendio XP-G (1)
Mac Customs SST-50 Mag Drop-In (1)
Maglite Mini-Mag LED AA (1)
Maglite XL100 (1)
Maglite 2D (1)
Maglite Solitare (1)
Malkoff M31 P60 Drop-In * (1)
McGizmo McLux III PD-S (1)
McGizmo Ti-PD (1)
Microfire Pioneer (1)
Moddoo Triple-XPG P60 Drop-in * (1)
Muyshondt Mako (1)
Neofab Legion II SST-50 (1)
Nitecore Defender Infinity (1)
Nitecore EZCR2 (1)
Nitecore SR3 (1)
Olight M30 (1)
Olight T25 (1)
Peak Beam Systems Maxabeam (1)
Pelican 7060 LED (1)
Petzl Takktica XP (1)
Photon Proton Pro (1)
Photon Rex (1)
Polarion PH50 (1)
Power On Board 35W HID (1)
Princeton Tec Apex (1)
Princeton Tec Pulsar II Red (1)
Rayovac 300L Lantern (1)
Rayovac 2AA Penlight (1)
Romisen RC-G2 (1)
Romisen RC-N3 (1)
Solarforce L2M (1)
Solarforce L2P (1)
Solarforce L2R (1)
Streamlight Strion (1)
Streamlight SuperTac (1)
Streamlight Stinger XT (1)
SureFire 6P LED Defender (1)
SureFire E1e (1)
SureFire E1L (1)
SureFire G2Z (1)
SureFire G3 (1)
SureFire M2 (1)
SureFire M3TL (1)
SureFire Saint (1)
SureFire Stratum (1)
SureFire Z2 (1)
SureFire Helmet Light HL-1-D (1)
SureFire 6P LED (1)
Thrunite Catapult (1)
Thrunite P60 3-mode Drop-In * (1)
UltraFire C3 (1)
UltraFire RL-2088 (1)
Velore AA (1)
Vital Gear FB1 * (1)
Wolf-Eyes M90 (1)
Zebralight H30 (1)
Zebralight SC60 (1)
** Hosts / Dropins (Not Complete Lights)* 


*Highest Number of "Must-Have" Votes by Manufacturer* (Those w/ 2% or more)

SureFire - 187 (24%)
HDS Systems - 79 (10%)
4Sevens - 73 (9%)
Fenix - 71 (9%)
Zebralight - 44 (6%)
Nitecore - 40 (5%)
Malkoff - 34 (4%)
iTP - 21 (3%)
LiteFlux - 17 (2%)
McGizmo - 16 (2%)
Photon - 15 (2%)


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

TK30/TK40
4Sevens Quark


----------



## neverGUP

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Fenix TK20


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

SF-6P
Zebralight H501 as an area flood light / lantern/ molle attachment
SF-A2
MAG ROP


----------



## oldways

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

SF M6
SF LX2
HDS/RA twisty or clicky


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



was.lost.but.now.found said:


> TK30/TK40
> 4Sevens Quark


Thanks. Which Quark? These are must-have lights, not just manufacturer or line.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



kramer5150 said:


> SF-6P
> Zebralight as an area flood light / lantern/ molle attachment
> SF-A2
> MAG ROP


Which Zebralight?


----------



## F250XLT

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Arc LS First Run


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



RichS said:


> Thanks. Which Quark? These are must-have lights, not just manufacturer or line.


 
Since they lego so well it's hard to pick just one. They all have the same beam/head aside from the different voltage and UI options. Can you just call it Quark R5?


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



was.lost.but.now.found said:


> Since they lego so well it's hard to pick just one. They all have the same beam/head aside from the different voltage and UI options. Can you just call it Quark R5?


 
I agree it is great that they lego so well, kind of like SF flashlights. But if you had to pick the one(s) that are a "must have" for you right out of the package, which one(s) would it be?


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



F250XLT said:


> Arc LS First Run


Can you still get these pretty easily or are they a collector's item?


----------



## RedForest UK

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Fenix TK20
iTP A3
Nitecore D10
Zebralight H501


----------



## crizyal

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Tri-V


----------



## photonstorm

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Quark MiNi AA
Zebralight H501
Preon 2


----------



## herbicide

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Lummi Orb RAW


----------



## F250XLT

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



RichS said:


> Can you still get these pretty easily or are they a collector's item?




They can be had if you ask, and there is a member here on CPF that still has hosts available I believe.


----------



## DLF

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



oldways said:


> SF M6
> SF LX2
> HDS/RA twisty or clicky


Ditto on the Ra Clicky.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



RichS said:


> I agree it is great that they lego so well, kind of like SF flashlights. But if you had to pick the one(s) that are a "must have" for you right out of the package, which one(s) would it be?


 
Sorry, you're just not liking my answers. I was intending also to lump the TK30/40 into one group, because while some individuals have both, the understanding is that the quality of the two is due to the constant output and beam quality, which is shared equally by both lights. The choice between the UIs and the battery type simply comes down to personal preference but by most they are considered the same light. This also explains my thoughts on the Quark.

I'm just thinking your results are going to be watered down by being too specific. I mean, when I say Quark do I also need to specify aluminum vs. Ti? I think it's a little much. But anyway if you must have only one, for my vote just go with TK40 and Quark AA Regular for the other.


----------



## nfetterly

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

P60 drop in host - ElectronGuru bored 6P with McClicky, HAIII or cerakote.

Bored because so many custom P60 drop ins will run on one 18650 - but won't run on 2 rcr123s. Specified ElectronGuru, not sure where Nite is on sales of FiveMega hosts, also ElectronGuru is "one stop shop" right down to the AW batteries and chargers.


----------



## glockboy

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Quark 2AA R5.
Quark 2 123-R5.
Quark mini cr2.


----------



## 357mag1

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

TK40 if I could only have one.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



RichS said:


> Which Zebralight?



Oops... H501


----------



## carrot

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Surefire C2.

Because the other must-have is the Malkoff M61 drop-in.


----------



## e1sbaer

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Nitecore d10


----------



## gollum

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

I must have and always do have with me...

Draco (chrome) keychain edc always there for emergency

when I went mountain climbing and weight was the premium concern for everything I took only 2 lights 

the Zebra light sc30 (neutral white) 
and ITP A3 eos 3 stage with a 3.7V 10440 as a super lightweight back up

for asthetic value there are many lights I like and want ...but I own 
a Lummi Raw in Damascus,Lummi N/S Raw is pretty nice too with 5 trit slots and 2 speed 20/200 or 100/200 lumen

and JHanko's 3D Trit D10 custom is pure art in Titanium and tritium
I own his latest 21 Red trit version

a custom machined Mag 1D with SST-90 and 2 x 18650 running D Flex 8 stage up to 1450 lumens...it does everything except pop into your shirt pocket 

another keeper is my rainbow killer... perfect neck carry light 
too easy to throw on and use in a split second,thanks Fred :thumbsup:


finally and surprisingly deal extreme does the button lights with 22,000mcd ... 10 for $4.57 they are on anything I own that has a zip or tag, back packs hooks and nails all around the house and workshop
all my friends have been given one and even saved a mate in a flash flood
I think I have bought about 100 now ... they are so handy.

wish list...
when I get the $ together I will get a Haiku...that will be on the list aswell
Tri-V probably won't get this one but if I did it would have to be no.1


----------



## waddup

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Darkness.


----------



## mbw_151

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Photon Freedom. It's the light that is always in my pocket. There are lots of others, but the only light I feel lost and uncomfortable without is the Freedom. Same for its constant sidekick, the Swiss Army Executive.


----------



## tre

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

HDS RA Clicky
Quark 123
Nitecore SR3
EagleTac T20C2 MKII
EagleTac M2XC4
Tiablo A10-G

I have a feeling the Maelstrom will be must have but who knows at this point.

I am suprised I don't have any Jetbeams or Fenix lights on my must have list but I guess I like my other lights better. Maybe a Jetbeam RRT-3 but I don't own one (yet).


----------



## emac

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

SUREFIRE 6P
RA TWISTY


----------



## fishx65

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Solarforce L2, bored 6P or any solid 18650 P60 host. Wish I would have jumped on this bandwagon a long time ago! Add a 1aa and headlamp and I'm not sure why I keep my other lights around!


----------



## NoFair

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



carrot said:


> Surefire C2.
> 
> Because the other must-have is the Malkoff M61 drop-in.



good one, but I'm happy with my M30W

I'd say you need one high power incan, a good mid sized led light (18650/2xcr123s), a single cell EDC and a keychain light. 

In those categories the following would be good:

1. Surefire M6 (cheap: Ultrafire W500 with WA1111)
2. Surefire U2, C2, LX2
3. HDS/RA (the Arc6 on the way should be good as well)
4. Ti preon I, Arc AAA etc.


----------



## Yavox

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Surefire A2
Surefire M6
Jetbeam RRT-0


----------



## jkilo

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

-Mag Varapower
-SF A2 
-6p bored w/ McClicky (good call on that one... So modular)
-photon freedom
-Microfire Pioneer (can't beat the focus) 


Too many!!


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



NoFair said:


> 3. HDS/RA (the Arc6 on the way should be good as well)


I assume you were referring to the Ra Clicky. Please correct me if I assumed wrong.


----------



## fyrstormer

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Lummi Raw Ti/SS/NS
McGizmo Haiku
McGizmo Ti-PD [-S/-XR19]
Anything made by Arc


----------



## *Dusty*

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Fenix TK20

Great light, especially running off AA's they can be found almost anywhere or robbed from other devices in an emergency.

Maratac AAA (any version) I think these are massively underrated lights. The ultra low low can run for 40 odd hours off a single aaa.

Lummi Raw. Future classic.

Fenix E01, can't believe no one has mentioned these yet!!! Legendary rite of passage flashlight, you ain't a flashaholic till you've got one of thes all beaten up on your keychain!! (And another one which you keep good, or is that just me? :nana


----------



## sjmack

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Surefire M6
Ra Clicky
Spy 007


----------



## NoFair

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



RichS said:


> I assume you were referring to the Ra Clicky. Please correct me if I assumed wrong.



Yep clickie or HDS EDC with updated led (Seoul, xp-e/xp-g or K2 TFFC) I like the HDS since it is a bit smaller and uses a better clip


----------



## redbike

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

HDS Ra Clicky
Surefire 6P
4Sevens Quark Mini 123


----------



## Jash

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

- TK40
- Quark 2AA Tactical
- Quark Mini AA

These three have just about any situation covered and are relatively affordable and reliable.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Zebralight H501

a single light that can be used as overhead light, shirt light, desk lamp, headlamp, lanyard light hand-free; and it can be used as a flashlight too.

Since I went hand-free about a year ago, I haven't looked back.


----------



## calipsoii

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Nitecore D10
Fenix TK20
Fenix E01


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

I guess to an extent the answer to the OP question really depends on how deep your pockets are.

My answers:

HDS Ra Clicky - I prefer the High CRI, but I guess whichever LED bin floats your boat. It's a great light, perfect size/weight/balance, awesome UI.

Surefire M6 - a classic with so many options from 250 - 2000+ lumens.

SF C2 / 18650 bore / SST-50 warm drop-in - yes a little bit custom but a current build and readily available.


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

For me two come to mind. The LiteFlux LF2XT, of course, and one that helped usher in the LED revolution, the CMG Infinity.

Geoff


----------



## manitoe

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

HDS Ra Clicky


----------



## RepProdigious

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Quark regular 123 (Ti). Love it, need it, can't live... .erm; see without it :twothumbs


----------



## think2x

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

1. Surefire E1B

2. Quark regular 123 with AA spare body (just in case)

3. ITP A3 SS


----------



## DM51

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Ra Clicky Ti
Aeon Ti
SF T1A (DaFab mod)
SF A2 Y/G
SF M6R (WA 1185)
Polarion PH40

Should cover most eventualities...


----------



## skyfire

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Zebralight H501

although i have and prefer the h501w. same difference, just tint preference.

i realize i have my zebralight closer to me more than any other.


----------



## JCD

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

SureFire 6P (acceptable substitutes include SF C2, Z2, and, to a _slightly_ lesser extent, G2) 

While it's an outstanding light in its stock form, there exists a large and growing number of options to modify the light to meet the needs and/or wants of most users.


----------



## hotlight

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

LF2XT- always in pocket or around neck

ZL501W-always close by


----------



## scout24

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

McGizmo Haiku
McGizmo Sundrop
SF Titan T1A

I could get by like that, but where would the fun be in that???


----------



## Muddquez

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

HDS RA Clicky
HDS RA Twisty
Surefire A2
Surefire C2 /Malkoff
Maratac AAA


----------



## adamjh3

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

I'm surprised nobody's mentioned Eagletac yet. I'm in love with my 

P10A, never leaves my pocket. Simple UI with plenty of output for most tasks.


----------



## alantch

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Polarion PH50


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

My "must haves" are all torches I currently own and I hanker for no others.

My Led Lenser P7. Totally utterly dependable and reliable. Never even flickered. Bright and able to throw very well. The one torch I'd pack if I knew my life was going to depend on it.

My Eagletac p20c2 mkII. So bright and with such well spaced levels. Great for opening up larger areas but can still see a fair way.

Jetbeam Jet-i V3. AA, 14500 and allows programming of levels and order. Great throw for the little package but still effective close up. Perfect single cell pocket torch. 

ITP A3 EOS torch for my keybunch. Just for emergencies.

No others. That's all I really need.


----------



## parkschr

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

4Sevens Quark 2x123

- takes primary or rechargeable
- tail stands


----------



## jabe1

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

1) Surefire p-60 host
2) any Brass Peak
3) Mag ROP
4) single cell EDC (Fenix,Quark,Nitecore Etc.)


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



Muddquez said:


> Surefire C2 /Malkoff


I'm assuming you meant the Malkoff M61. Let me know if that isn't correct.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Draco Ti
LF2XTi
Ra Clicky
EZAAw

These are my 'Must Have' lights for without them I would most surely perish...


----------



## DHart

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

4Sevens Quark AA


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



DM51 said:


> Ra Clicky Ti
> Aeon Ti
> SF T1A (DaFab mod)
> SF A2 Y/G
> SF M6R (WA 1185)
> Polarion PH40


 No place for your Dracos on that list?


----------



## greenLED

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Sorry to rain on the parade, but instead of another "list my favorite light" thread, how about thinking about "must have" lists classified by usage.

I say that because a lot of lights y'all are listing have redundant characteristics. Because people tend to suggest lights they have experience with (hopefully!), the list will keep growing.

Think about categories instead:

- handheld light
- headlight
- SHTF light
- backup light
- scorcher
... you get the idea


----------



## FroggyTaco

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

ZL H501w
ZL SC50w


----------



## csshih

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

-Surefire C2
-McGizmo Sundrop
-Liteflux LF2XT
-Quark Turbo 123^2
-Lummi Wee


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



greenLED said:


> Sorry to rain on the parade, but instead of another "list my favorite light" thread, how about thinking about "must have" lists classified by usage.
> 
> I say that because a lot of lights y'all are listing have redundant characteristics. Because people tend to suggest lights they have experience with (hopefully!), the list will keep growing.
> 
> Think about categories instead:
> 
> - handheld light
> - headlight
> - SHTF light
> - backup light
> - scorcher
> ... you get the idea


I hear what you are saying greenLED - it does seem like it would be an added benefit to organize this in a more defined way and get must have's by category. I do think this would be a good idea for another thread, but I wanted to keep this one open ended for a specific reason. Even if a person's personal "must have" lights are in a redundant category, I still want to know what they are. Two lights may serve the same purpose, but if a CPF'r considers both to be an absolute "must have" I want to know what those are - I want to see what I may be missing out on! Putting too many specific parameters around what you can and cannot post will place a limit on the information this thread will provide. 

There is/will be a big list, but the numbers will give us at least some indication of some lights we don't have but maybe should consider... Of course rolling-up all the results in a very organized and clear way is key, and I think it's working so far, at least for me.


----------



## gollum

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

sounds good Rich

I am waiting and hoping Zebra light will make an 18650 version of the SC30w.. to me it would be the best all round light that can be worn,tail stand etc
along with the UI I find very good it is very compact and light
of all the lights I've owned and held this format is the quickest and easiest to deploy, having the switch at the front is really great

being affordable is another great option 
I also notice the ZL h501 is up there in votes ... it is very similar

so I also wonder if its the UI that makes or breaks a light 
I hate getting strobed by a light when I turn it on so I avoid them 
I always really liked the Photon Freedom UI
I ended up buying 4 of them ...but they all suffered reliability issues
and after much thought I realised I need maximum runtime along with turbo brightness option

I would like to see a compact light with a single 26650 and SST-90 with a 3 speed say 5/300/1000 lumen output
I believe it could exist with the help of a custom maker etc...

anyone else agree ? :twothumbs


----------



## davidt1

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



greenLED said:


> Sorry to rain on the parade, but instead of another "list my favorite light" thread, how about thinking about "must have" lists classified by usage.
> 
> I say that because a lot of lights y'all are listing have redundant characteristics. Because people tend to suggest lights they have experience with (hopefully!), the list will keep growing.
> 
> Think about categories instead:
> 
> - handheld light
> - headlight
> - SHTF light
> - backup light
> - scorcher
> ... you get the idea



I hear you. In general poll like this, some people might list their collection as "must have" lights. Even if you go by categories, it's still the same thing. I didn't vote that way though. I have a total of 5 lights, but only listed one as my "must have" light.


----------



## JCD

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



davidt1 said:


> I hear you. In general poll like this, some people might list their collection as "must have" lights.



Reading through the thread, I'm inclined to agree.

Personally, I listed the 6P, not because I have one (three, actually), but because I believe it is to high quality flashlights what the small block Chevy engine is to hot rods. In fact, that's probably _why_ I own three of them (and also why I didn't list any of the other models I own, excepting the C2, which I listed only as an acceptable substitute for the 6P).


----------



## red02

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



RichS said:


> I thought it would be very interesting to see which lights would be considered a "must have" by the die-hard flashaholics of the CPF Community. These wouldn't necessarily be lights of a one specific size, output, range, purpose, or price range, but are lights that for some reason would make you say it is a "must have" light.
> 
> 
> To fit in this category, it must meet the following criteria:
> 
> *It has to be a "must have" for you.* Meaning, you "must" have it - and therefore would never consider selling it. (unless of course you were in dire straights)
> *It must be currently obtainable* - there are numerous lights one may fit into this category for you that are a collectable, but are not reasonably attainable. It doesn't help to tell someone this is a "must have" light but they can't "have" one.
> *It must be a specific light* - this is a specific "must have" flashlight for you, not a favorite manufacturer or line of flashlights


The criteria of "must have" seems pretty vague to me. It could mean most desirable, most valuable, can you narrow this definition? Does this mean anything different than "favorite"?


----------



## LowBat

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Nitecore D10 (R2)
Zebralight H501


----------



## TooManyGizmos

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

~
LiteFlux LF2XT

I would never sell it or be without it.

Every Flashaholic should appreciate the versatile LF2XT .

~


----------



## Swedpat

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Hi RichS,

Here is my list according to your stated criteria:

*Fenix TK20
*Fenix TK30
*Fenix TA30
*Fenix HP10
*Olight M20 Warrior olive green
*Malkoff MD2/M61
*Zebralight H501W
*Zebralight H501R

Of course this list soon will be increased...


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



red02 said:


> The criteria of "must have" seems pretty vague to me. It could mean most desirable, most valuable, can you narrow this definition? Does this mean anything different than "favorite"?



I agree at first thought "favorite" and "must have" may seem to be the same, but actually they are different in two ways: 

Your current "favorite" light may not necessarily be a "must have" for you. Meaning you may sell it if something similar comes along, or when you get another light you have had your eye on but just haven't had the funds for.  A "must have" is a light that you are saying is a necessity for you for one reason or another. New lights that come along aren't likely to change this.
Secondly, your "favorite" light is just that, your favorite of the bunch. However, you may have several "must have" lights in your collection of lights. For instance, my McGizmo Haiku is probably my overall favorite, but I consider my M6, A2, and Ra Clicky to also be "must haves" because of the reasons I mentioned in the OP.
This thread is intended to find out the "must haves" not the "favorites" among those in the CPF community. It is actually providing pretty interesting results so far, at least to me.


----------



## Coolhand68

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Surefire 6P
Surefire C2
Surefire E2L
Surefire LX2
Mini-Maglite LED AA
Photon Micro-light II

Any Malkoff drop-in for 6P


----------



## abarth_1200

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

RA of some sort either clicky or twisty
D10 best back up light ever
Zebralight H30
Lummi Raw SS


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



abarth_1200 said:


> RA of some sort either clicky or twisty
> D10 best back up light ever
> Zebralight H30
> Lummi Raw SS


Which RA do you have that is a "must have" for you? If it is the clicky and twisty, I will add both.


----------



## cave dave

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Headlamp: ZebraLight H501w

Cr123: Ra Clicky

AA: Quark Mini AA

AAA: couldn't think of one. I use a Illuminati but would replace it with a warm white that didn't use PWM if I could find one.

Giveaway and stash everywhere: Photon 2. The real thing is way more reliable than the clone.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Wow... a little surprised at the top 5-6. I always thought CPF was predominantly a "brighter is better" crowd. Clearly that may not be the case


----------



## glugo1969

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

You must have:
1) 2,3,4 d [email protected] and led drop ins
2) Malkoff Md2 with m61
3) Surefire l2d
4) Dereelight dbs
5) Tiablo a10
6) Jetbeam Tcr-3
7) Eveready 2d red


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

HDS/Ra Clicky & Twisty
McGizmo Haiku & McLux III PD-S
Muyshondt Mako (60hrs on low, AAA )


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



glugo1969 said:


> You must have:
> 1) 2,3,4 d [email protected] and led drop ins
> 2) Malkoff Md2 with m61
> 3) Surefire l2d
> 4) Dereelight dbs
> 5) Tiablo a10
> 6) Jetbeam Tcr-3
> 7) Eveready 2d red


What is a SureFire l2d?


----------



## sappyg

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

my must haves:

HDS RA clicky
SF 6P
fenix TK20
4sevens preon II
SF G3
SF e2e
fenix EO1
malkoff drop in


----------



## red02

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

H501
Surefire 6P - as much as I like the Z2 the 6P is an absolute classic and really nice to use.
NV Photon Freedom - out of all my lights it get the most use/abuse.

This was really easy decision for me as all of my lights are completely indispensable and "must have". Although I have several backups like the GUI they don't even rank in terms of use and therefore "must have" status.


----------



## :)>

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

HDS / Ra Clicky and Mushondyt Aeon.


----------



## Dioni

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Surefire M3TL :devil:


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



sappyg said:


> my must haves:
> 
> HDS RA clicky
> SF 6P
> fenix TK20
> 4sevens preon II
> SF G3
> SF e2e
> fenix EO1
> malkoff drop in


Which malkoff drop-in?


----------



## LowBat

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



kramer5150 said:


> Wow... a little surprised at the top 5-6. I always thought CPF was predominantly a "brighter is better" crowd. Clearly that may not be the case


The EDC factor far outweighs brighter is better. It used to be small, bright, long runtime, pick any two. Thanks to better batteries and smarter electronics, and even more so the advancements in LEDs in recent years, you can now have all three! Basically a single cell light now does 99% of your lighting needs, and such lights are very EDCable. I think that's why we're seeing these lights at the top of the "must have" list.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

I am not surprised to the see the Ra at the top of the list, nor the M6 on the list because of its versatility. I am actually a bit surprised to the the A2 on the list though. Thought the A2 was losing popularity - they are not pulling as much as they used to in the CPF-MP.


----------



## jamesmtl514

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

The M6 is definitely a light that a collector should have. 

the E1b is a perfect little "basher" light. it's small enough to take anywhere and will perform in most any circumstance and environment.


----------



## CaNo

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Zebralight H501w is a must have light for flood and beautiful warm tint. I refuse to sell this light for it's many usages, and ease on the eye. Perfect for night projects / camping / walks.

Quark AA R2 for the ability to use 14500 cells and the ability to use easily obtainable AA cells. This light is strong! It's throw is very impressive. It's UI is very useful as it gives you almost every form of light you need: 

Moonlight-Low-Medium-High-SOS
-twist-
Turbo-Strobe

Also with the Quark Prism, you can use this light also as a diffused or non diffused headlamp.

Fenix E01 for excellent runtime, ability to be dunked in water and still perform, and will prob still be running when all your other lights have already died. Did I mention, it will suck all the juice out of your AAA cell, to the point where another electronic prob will not function with the low juice remaining in the AAA, but the moonlight function in the Fenix E01 will still work until that battery is completely empty?


----------



## Kevin1322

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

I understand your criteria of listing lights that are reasonably abtainable, but it seems to me great collections consist of items that are hard to get. Just my 2 sents. Also, I am in agreement with some others that it is more about catagories for me in my collecting (though I understand your reply). Still, I'm glad you are doing this thread. Thanks.

My "must haves":
Surefire 6P - for the revolution it started and how often it has been copied.
Olight M20 Warrior Premium - amazing what they achieved with this light in most every aspect IMO.
Dereelight DBS aspherical - possibly the best throw to size ratio to date (from what I've seen).
1D grooved mag by wquiles (or other)
Malkoff mag drop

I'm surprised no one has said the DEFT yet, but I don't have one.


----------



## Fender

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Surefire LX2
Surefire M6


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Another vote for the *Nitecore EZ AA.* 
Great AA light. I've dropped mine on concrete, and washed it under running water. Still works! Ideal for lending to a non-flashaholic during an emergency, such as a blackout.

*EDIT:*

My vote only applies to the old EZ AA model. The one that is twist for on in low-mode, then twist a bit further for high-mode. To turn off, twist all the way in the opposite direction.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I am not surprised to the see the Ra at the top of the list, nor the M6 on the list because of its versatility. I am actually a bit surprised to the the A2 on the list though. Thought the A2 was losing popularity - they are not pulling as much as they used to in the CPF-MP.


 
I'm with you on the Ra and M6, but I also put my A2 on the must have list. Even though they are not pulling as much on CPFMP now, what am I going to replace it with? Where do I get another high quality (or any) fully regulated pocketable incandescent with a practically limit-less run LED low?? Not to mention the awesome upgrade of the FM A2 Strion kit...:devil:

All "must have" entries added! We have a new addition to the Flashaholic's "Must Have" list - the first 4Sevens light - and several others right on the cusp of being added!


----------



## Locoboy5150

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Rather than just list my favorite lights, I'd rather add a favorite "must have" category of light to this thread. I think that every flashaholic must have a super bright, huge light that while maybe completely impractical, just blows the minds of non-flashaholics that would never ever even remotely consider such an extravagant purchase. That type of light is what separates us flashaholics from the non-flashaholics.

Everyone's definition of a "Mind Blower" light is different depending on things like budget and storage space, but I'll bet that every single one of us has blown the minds of non-flashaholics with at least one of the lights in our collections, no matter how large or expensive. For me, my mind blower light is my Fenix TK40. It's the one light in my collection that always makes non-flashaholics jump because of how bright it is...then I kick it into turbo mode and blow their minds away.

A light in this category doesn't have to blow away people's minds with just brightness either. The first time that I picked up a Surefire M6, I didn't even turn it on and it blew me away with its wonderful high quality feel. I have never ever held a flashlight that just felt *that* good in my hands. It was like holding the holy grail of flashlights.

So, I think that every flashaholic must have at least one "Mind Blower" light.


----------



## applevision

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

I'm in:

1. Zebralight H501 (couldn't live without... wouldn't want to!)
2. Quark CR2 MiNi (so much bang for such a small size!)
3. My TiFli (a custom sadly no longer made... but with me 24/7/365)

whoo hooo!

p.s. BRILLIANT idea! I love this thread and LOVE the list. What a great thing to do! I wonder if the makers can use this in marketing materials... "Our light was voted as a 'Top 10' on the prestigious CPF board!"


----------



## rayman

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

2D P7 Maglite 
Zebralight H51
Nitecore EX10

rayman


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



applevision said:


> Quark CR2 MiNi (so much bang for such a small size!)
> 
> p.s. BRILLIANT idea! I love this thread and LOVE the list. What a great thing to do! I wonder if the makers can use this in marketing materials... "Our light was voted as a 'Top 10' on the prestigious CPF board!"


I forgot my watch pocket lights!

I'll add a vote for the MiNi CR2 and my EZAAw. People see them and think how cute they are, then BAM, and they also know they're a serious light too!

There's been several posts mentioning how this thread should have better been presented, but I think the OP did a good job of explaining his understanding of their issues and why he did it the way he did.

To those wanting this poll to go in a different direction, please start another!


----------



## Batou00159

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

d10 and 6p


----------



## bstrickler

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



greenLED said:


> Sorry to rain on the parade, but instead of another "list my favorite light" thread, how about thinking about "must have" lists classified by usage.
> 
> I say that because a lot of lights y'all are listing have redundant characteristics. Because people tend to suggest lights they have experience with (hopefully!), the list will keep growing.
> 
> Think about categories instead:
> 
> - handheld light
> - headlight
> - SHTF light
> - backup light
> - scorcher
> ... you get the idea



Handheld:
For long-distance (not really any need for 500+ yard illumination, unless you're using binoculars or something):
6P with LF 250-lumen XR-E R2 dropin
For long life:
6P with P60L (modded with high CRI P4). Could also double as backup light

SHTF light:
Quark AA^2 tactical NW (has all the brightness modes you would technically ever really need)

Headlamp:
I've only owned one, and thats the Energizer 1xAA. 

Scorcher:
Probably a Mag with a 64440 (haven't owned or tried one myself, but it looks like it'd be great for that use, but not much else, with the short battery life, unless its hooked up to a constant power supply)


~Brian


----------



## davidt1

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



rayman said:


> 2D P7 Maglite
> Zebralight H51
> Nitecore EX10
> 
> rayman



The H51 is available in Germany already?


----------



## Thermion

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

HDS Ra Clicky
Arc AAA on keychain.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



Locoboy5150 said:


> Rather than just list my favorite lights, I'd rather add a favorite "must have" category of light to this thread. I think that every flashaholic must have a super bright, huge light that while maybe completely impractical, just blows the minds of non-flashaholics that would never ever even remotely consider such an extravagant purchase. That type of light is what separates us flashaholics from the non-flashaholics.
> 
> Everyone's definition of a "Mind Blower" light is different depending on things like budget and storage space, but I'll bet that every single one of us has blown the minds of non-flashaholics with at least one of the lights in our collections, no matter how large or expensive. For me, my mind blower light is my Fenix TK40. It's the one light in my collection that always makes non-flashaholics jump because of how bright it is...then I kick it into turbo mode and blow their minds away.
> 
> A light in this category doesn't have to blow away people's minds with just brightness either. The first time that I picked up a Surefire M6, I didn't even turn it on and it blew me away with its wonderful high quality feel. I have never ever held a flashlight that just felt *that* good in my hands. It was like holding the holy grail of flashlights.
> 
> So, I think that every flashaholic must have at least one "Mind Blower" light.


No question, the TK40 is a mind-blower! Hopefully we all have one. I added a vote from you for the TK40. As a true flashaholic, I also have a couple of mind-blowers. One is the Stanley HID and the other is a FM 1909 Mag mod - it definitely will drop some jaws...but, neither is an absolute must have for me, as I upgrade and change those kinds of lights to move on to something different or brighter, so I didn't add them to my "must have" list.



applevision said:


> I'm in:
> 
> whoo hooo!
> 
> p.s. BRILLIANT idea! I love this thread and LOVE the list. What a great thing to do! I wonder if the makers can use this in marketing materials... "Our light was voted as a 'Top 10' on the prestigious CPF board!"


 



kaichu dento said:


> I forgot my watch pocket lights!
> 
> There's been several posts mentioning how this thread should have better been presented, but I think the OP did a good job of explaining his understanding of their issues and why he did it the way he did.
> 
> To those wanting this poll to go in a different direction, please start another!


 
Thanks much guys. 

There's no doubt this thread could have been organized in any number of different ways with more, less or different rules. But, I chose to go in a more open-ended route where CPF'rs would feel free to include as few or as many true "must haves" lights for this thread so that it is as comprehensive as possible. I must say I'm very pleased with the results of this thread so far! Very interesting information indeed. In the end, the number of CPF member endorsements per light across our experienced community will tell the tale...


----------



## alejo71

*Re: The Flashaholic's List of "Must Have" Lights*

Quark Mini AA


----------



## Kevin1322

*Re: The Flashaholic's List of "Must Have" Lights*

Also, meant to put the:
Solarforce Masterpiece Pro 1 head - for it's incredable throw and capatibility to be used with so many lights.


----------



## tygger

*Re: The Flashaholic's List of "Must Have" Lights*

McGizmo Haiku XP-Gw 2AA
Zebralight H501 (replaced by H51w when released)
4Sevens MiNi AA
LF2XT Neutral
Ra Clicky EDC
Elektrolumens Anglelux 1W


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's List of "Must Have" Lights*

OP updated. ...And McGizmo Haiku joins the list!


----------



## Jeff S.

*Re: The Flashaholic's List of "Must Have" Lights*

HDS Ra Clicky


----------



## COAST

*Re: The Flashaholic's List of "Must Have" Lights*

HDS Ra Clicky.... 170 preferably.


----------



## LightWalker

*Re: The Flashaholic's List of "Must Have" Lights*

Fenix E01
Quark AA
Quark 123


----------



## AlphaZen

*Re: The Flashaholic's List of "Must Have" Lights*

Quark Mini AA = Must Have


----------



## baterija

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Surefire 6p (really a P60 host that's a must have but it's the definition of the class)
Solarforce L2m (can't skip the 1 cell host once you start)
LF2XT (really anyone of the Liteflux XT lineup in my mind but each one has slight improvements and it's the latest)
Photon Freedom 
Photon Proton Pro


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

I see a lot of people are still nominating lights that are not currently available. What if you had a separate list of must have "classics"?


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



was.lost.but.now.found said:


> I see a lot of people are still nominating lights that are not currently available. What if you had a separate list of must have "classics"?


 
Good point - I tried to strike a balance here. There are most definitely must have light that are no longer readily available, but are must haves for collectors, etc. I wanted to have a comprensive list of highly-prized lights that someone new to CPF could refer to and check out and actually purchase if desired. Some of the lights that are no longer available from a normal dealer or manufacturer are pretty easily obtainable via CPFMP. I included some of these in the list.

But on further thought, I think it might be even more interesting to spin off a thread from this, specifical for those lights that are "classic" must haves - for the ones that are no longer available but highly prized by the CPF Community. 

So, there would be two threads:

The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List
The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List: *Classics*
I'd then make this thread completely clean with only lights you can currently purchase through some manufacturer/dealer. What do you think?


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

I think that thread would be very popular.


----------



## I came to the light...

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Excellent idea, especially the top choices list. I look forward to seeing this list evolve with more input. Mine are the Ra Clicky and SureFire LX2.

Also, I don't know if you're interested, but I could make a website for this list to solve the classics issue and enable improvements. For example, you could have a common list of must-haves, with a checkbox at the top determining whether classics are allowed. Then you could add stuff like graphical comparison bars, category filters, and really anythng you can think of. Of course, the downside would be that the list would no longer be directly on CPF, although you could still accept entries here and manually update some version of the list. Tell me if you think it's a good idea.


----------



## Cataract

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

TK45 (extensive review coming soon)
M1X
TK20
TK11
PD20 or 30
HP10 or Fenix Headband
Quark RGB
Quark AA or 123 neutral
Quark Mini 
L0D
Strion
Surefire P6 with some Malkoff drop-in
one 35 watt + HID

With these, you can cover all bases for just about any use / situation / battery configuration... And you have enough to spell HELP on the ground in light segments


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



RichS said:


> So, there would be two threads:
> 
> The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List
> The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List: *Classics*
> I'd then make this thread completely clean with only lights you can currently purchase through some manufacturer/dealer. What do you think?


I like the list just the way it is and don't really see any need to go beyond your original intent.


----------



## DM51

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

I don't think we want more than one thread like this. 

Besides, today's "latest model" is next week's "classic", next month's "no longer available" and next year's "antique".


----------



## Henk_Lu

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Must Have, that's interesting for a flashaholic, I should post a link to my whole collection... 

No, I'll do this seriously and name the lights I would recommend someone who has no lights and asks me what he must buy :

- Ra Clicky

That would be it! Oh, perhaps not, he might need something more classy :

- McGizmo Haiku

To make it complete :

- Zebralight H501w
- Dereelight DBS SST-50
- Quark MiNi CR2

Now he's ready!


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



I came to the light... said:


> Excellent idea, especially the top choices list. I look forward to seeing this list evolve with more input. Mine are the Ra Clicky and SureFire LX2.
> 
> Also, I don't know if you're interested, but I could make a website for this list to solve the classics issue and enable improvements. For example, you could have a common list of must-haves, with a checkbox at the top determining whether classics are allowed. Then you could add stuff like graphical comparison bars, category filters, and really anythng you can think of. Of course, the downside would be that the list would no longer be directly on CPF, although you could still accept entries here and manually update some version of the list. Tell me if you think it's a good idea.


 
Wow - I really appreciate that generous offer! I think it is a good idea, because as this progresses, it would be very helpful to have additional items available, like pictures for each of the lights in the must have list, links, graphs, etc. that would be difficult to do in a thread. I definitely want to keep this thread as the source of information and place for providing input. But I would have no idea where to begin with the web page thing... you'll have to give me your thoughts...


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



kaichu dento said:


> I like the list just the way it is and don't really see any need to go beyond your original intent.


 


DM51 said:


> I don't think we want more than one thread like this.
> 
> Besides, today's "latest model" is next week's "classic", next month's "no longer available" and next year's "antique".


 
Thanks guys. I actually came to the same conclusion today when I got to thinking about it. One thread that is wide open for an individual to provide his/her personal "must haves" is enough. 

However..... I did ask myself why I was limiting it to only currently obtainable lights. After all, anything anyone has is obtainable because of collectors and forums like these, it's just that some are harder to obtain than others. What I'm losing out on here because of this rule is possibly some of the biggest must have's of all time, like the McGizmo PD-S. So, I'm thinking of opening it up to all lights, and just denote those that are no longer available via the dealer/manufacturer with an asterisk.

Thoughts on this??


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

I completely agree that this thread is just fine with it's original intent pretty obvious that the light is a must have as a "functional" light. Collections are nice but I would never put a collectible light on my must have list.

Anyway - I am very interested when I look at the list of Nomimees from the bottom to the top and it really shows the true progression of the flashaholic. My order of purchasing my first light when I joined the site all the way up to my recent choices for RaClicky, M6, etc (and Haiku is awesome as well) as best light is the same chronological progression as the Nominess list.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Rich, it really is fine as it is, just letting each person decide for themselves whichever criteria matter at the time they decide to post.

I actually wanted to add the Ion, with it's smooth, floody beam to the count, but the fact that it's been out of production for years unfortunately prevents it from making the list.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I completely agree that this thread is just fine with it's original intent pretty obvious that the light is a must have as a "functional" light. Collections are nice but I would never put a collectible light on my must have list.
> 
> Anyway - I am very interested when I look at the list of Nomimees from the bottom to the top and it really shows the true progression of the flashaholic. My order of purchasing my first light when I joined the site all the way up to my recent choices for RaClicky, M6, etc (and Haiku is awesome as well) as best light is the same chronological progression as the Nominess list.


 
Another very good point. Ok, I'll stop over-thinking this now, and continue as initially intended. It is indeed giving some interesting results. But with a membership as large as CPF, there is still quite a small sampling of people's must-haves. I really hope the posts keep coming. I'd like to see a decent percentage of the forum give their input, and see if the results change or if any other lights make their way to the top. I'm curious if anything else out there is going to compete with the Ra Clicky for top spot. 

Speaking of the Ra Clicky - it is interesting that the previous version of the Ra Clicky - the NovaTac - doesn't even have one vote. I remember before the Ra Clicky was released it was the hot item, and now it seemed to disappear into the Ra Clicky's shadow. I still have a NovaTac and love it, but have to admit the improved efficiency of the Ra Clicky has made me question if the NovaTac will have to find a new home..


----------



## flashfan

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Most of my lights fall into my "must have" list, but will list only the two that first came to mind (subject to change, of course!).

Photon ReX
Surefire M6


----------



## AlphaZen

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



RichS said:


> Ok, I'll stop over-thinking this now, and continue as initially intended.


Yeah, don't over-think it. This thread is great and the way you have it organized is perfect. It is a great resource. Two thumbs up->:twothumbs


----------



## pwatcher

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

For me, 

1) Surefire LX2
2) Surefire A2
3) Ra Twisty


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Out of the top 12 I only have 3 of the lights listed so that's not to shabby


I must admit that you might influence my first Surefire, maybe.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



RichS said:


> ...it is interesting that the previous version of the Ra Clicky - the NovaTac - doesn't even have one vote. I remember before the Ra Clicky was released it was the hot item, and now it seemed to disappear into the Ra Clicky's shadow. I still have a NovaTac and love it, but have to admit the improved efficiency of the Ra Clicky has made me question if the NovaTac will have to find a new home..



Wow... I remember the Novatac "days" too, when I first joined. I am also surprised that no one has listed them as a must have.
Oh BTW... you have the Fenix TK20 listed twice at 4 and 3. If it got a total of 7 votes that shoots it up into the top-10.


----------



## FrankJ

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

iTp A3 EOS (what I EDC)

I'm surprised no one has voted for the Stanley HID0109; ~3000 lumen for around $70. My mother-in-law has a 5 acre lot in the country and when ever I head out there, this one goes with me.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

SWEET!

I've got 5 of the current Top 12 Must-haves.


----------



## tstartrekdude

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

True! i vote for it as a must have, if you really want a butt load of light its hard to beat, so i vote for the Stanley HID.

Also i vote for a FM D36 1x26650 host with a stt-50 in it...VERY nice light. i always have it with me 24/7 (in fact staying at a friends house two nights ago i woke up to find i was laying on the stupid thing, with it still in its hoslter i made for it....oddly i did not notice it daring the night...i guess it gets points for being soft  )


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



RichS said:


> HDS Ra Clicky
> Zebralight H501
> SureFire 6P
> SureFire M6
> LiteFlux LF2XT
> McGizmo Haiku
> Nitecore D10
> SureFire A2
> SureFire C2
> 4Sevens Quark AA
> 4Sevens Quark MiNi AA
> Fenix E01


I've had 8 of them but only 5 remain. I'm really glad to see the Clicky and LF2XT firmly ensconced in the list. The Clicky became my favorite light to carry this last winter, but as winter faded and night with it the Clicky found itself back in moth balls until night returns in mid August at least.

The LF2XT, EZAAw and Draco are always on me but the two latter lights are more specialized I feel, which has kept them off the top of this list. If the EZAA had three levels I believe it would be much higher on the list, and if the Draco was more easily obtained there would be many more of them in circulation.

But the Ra Clicky, with it's ample output, beautiful beam pattern, flexible and customizable UI, bullet-proof construction and long runtimes has placed it in a well deserved place with all.

Likewise, the LF2XT also has a very beautiful beam pattern, excellent and flexible UI's, slim construction and with the release of Steve Ku's beautiful Ti bodies making it one of the more coveted lights here. However the lack of availability of these bodies, their price and lackluster high level when compared to many other AAA lights now available has kept it in an odd position here, in limbo between being an absolute favorite, and a light that with a little higher output would be higher yet on the list.


----------



## jacktheclipper

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

*Did anyone mention one 'must have' is a second job to pay for all this stuff?*


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



jacktheclipper said:


> *Did anyone mention one 'must have' is a second job to pay for all this stuff?*


 
Yup, I mentioned that a few years ago. Another CPFer is using my quote in his sig line.


----------



## believer0929

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Olight M20 Warrior :twothumbs
for longer run time and better illumination


----------



## Rossymeister

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

The Two Lights That Stand Out The Most:

RA Clicky (High CRI)

And

The Surefire M6 Guardian:devil:


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Last week I sent off my high CRI Clicky and today received it's replacement; the Ti Clicky!

Now, even though it's never dark out, I am once again carrying my new Clicky! If you don't have one, get one!


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



kramer5150 said:


> Wow... I remember the Novatac "days" too, when I first joined. I am also surprised that no one has listed them as a must have.
> Oh BTW... you have the Fenix TK20 listed twice at 4 and 3. If it got a total of 7 votes that shoots it up into the top-10.


Fixed - thanks. When I copied/pasted to move it up I didn't delete the extra entry.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

OP updated. 

And....we have 3 new "Must Have's" on the list, including a 4th SureFire and a 2nd HDS light! Also, an iTP light makes the cut! :thumbsup:


----------



## red02

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

I'd like to amend my vote to include the DBS. I've got mine running on 2xAAs and it probably out throws some 18650 based lights. Its the ultimate P60 lego with a huge reflector. The real jack of all traits, it can house XPG, SSTs, and according to nailbender it can house the linger special.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Surefire C2 - upgradeable, great all round light
Deree DBS - upgradeable, great all round throw light
Zebralight 501 - great flood and hands free light

Does the Volere AA count (great EDC)? If so, I'd like to nominate it.


----------



## ninemm

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

I've had 5 of the top 12 but currently only own 3. 

I'd like to further the RA Clicky nomination and also nominate the Surefire E2D. I think this was a draw for many new flashaholics. There's just something special about holding an object so dreadfully pointy and dark that is also able to put out a good amount of light.


----------



## funkymonkey1111

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

1. Malkoff MD2/M61
2. Malkoff MD3 Wildcat
3. Surefire LX2

done.


----------



## oldways

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

After further consideration I must add two to my list.

Muyshondt Aeon
SF A2


----------



## scout24

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Well, I'm 4 for the top 15, with 16 of the overall list... Time to get busy building up some Paypal! :nana: Great work compiling all this. Thanks! Makes for some fun reading.


----------



## Moka

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Definitely the Ra Clicky and/or McGizmo Sundrop :twothumbs


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



swrdply400mrelay said:


> Does the Volere AA count (great EDC)? If so, I'd like to nominate it.


It's currently available, so yep!

OP updated. And Dereelight (DBS) joins the "must have" list along with the first Malkoff with the M61! Also interesting to note - SureFire takes 4 of the top 7 slots...not too shabby!


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List **You're Vote Needed***

Let's have your votes! It is very interesting to see how the list is shaping up, but this is still a pretty low sampling compared to the number of people on this forum.

Let's have your "must-have" lights!


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*

Are you kidding me? The TK40 only has 4 votes? Come on already people, do we forget so quickly?


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*



was.lost.but.now.found said:


> Are you kidding me? The TK40 only has 4 votes? Come on already people, do we forget so quickly?


That's exactly my thoughts about the once-supreme NovaTac. I was looking at mine today next to my Ra Clicky, and thinking that in feel, utility, durability, beam quality, etc. it is virtually equal to the Ra. Yes, the Ra Clicky is awesome, but so is the NovaTac! And not even one vote?! How quickly we forget...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*



RichS said:


> That's exactly my thoughts about the once-supreme NovaTac. I was looking at mine today next to my Ra Clicky, and thinking that in feel, utility, durability, beam quality, etc. it is virtually equal to the Ra. Yes, the Ra Clicky is awesome, but so is the NovaTac! And not even one vote?! How quickly we forget...


 
Might have something to do with Novatac quality taking a nose-dive due to where the new models are being made. Generally when an American company moves production to China, it results in p*ss poor quality and is a major :fail:

Companies originally based in China tend not to suffer from such a radical drop in Q.C.

I own an older model Novatac 120P. Love the light. The new ones don't even come close. And yes, the Ra Clicky is an improvement over the 120P in clearly many a CPFers' eye.


----------



## ninemm

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*

I was just wondering if you could only have the "top ten" listed in blue at the top. I think that would be a more accurate representation of what is truly being voted on. The rest of the lights can still of course be viewed below. Having 17 lights on the "must have" list seems like a bit much imho.


----------



## baterija

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*

Hmm since the Nitecore D10 isn't actually available anymore (just the SP variant with a completely different UI) shouldn't it be off the list by OP?


----------



## geezer

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*

Ra Clicky Quark AA2


----------



## sfca

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*

Surefire C2. And why isn't the E2DL up there? WHY!


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*



RichS said:


> That's exactly my thoughts about the once-supreme NovaTac. I was looking at mine today next to my Ra Clicky, and thinking that in feel, utility, durability, beam quality, etc. it is virtually equal to the Ra. Yes, the Ra Clicky is awesome, but so is the NovaTac! And not even one vote?! How quickly we forget...


My Novatac was a light that I never thought I'd sell, but for some reason it never became a part of my daily life. One problem was the flickering on low that I've never had with my Clicky's and once I had a Clicky I finally let my Novatac go, with no regrets. 


Monocrom said:


> I own an older model Novatac 120P. Love the light. The new ones don't even come close. And yes, the Ra Clicky is an improvement over the 120P in clearly many a CPFers' eye.


+1 


ninemm said:


> I was just wondering if you could only have the "top ten" listed in blue at the top. I think that would be a more accurate representation of what is truly being voted on. The rest of the lights can still of course be viewed below. Having 17 lights on the "must have" list seems like a bit much imho.


Last time I'd looked at the list it had 12 spots and I agree that a top 10 might be a bit more standard.

That said, I suppose there's no reason it couldn't go all the way to a top 20 even, but there should definitely be a cap somewhere.


----------



## txlair

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*

Fenix TA21 - adjustable output via mechanical dimmer.


----------



## flashfan

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*

Was looking through the list, and I'm not 100% positive, but am pretty sure that the Photon 2 and the Photon Micro-light II are the same light. Just different ways of writing it.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*



sfca said:


> And why isn't the E2DL up there? WHY!


 
A light that is all hotspot with virtually no spill is not going to get a lot of votes.

(I love mine though. Still, must point out that it has the rare "error" single-stage head.)


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*



ninemm said:


> I was just wondering if you could only have the "top ten" listed in blue at the top. I think that would be a more accurate representation of what is truly being voted on. The rest of the lights can still of course be viewed below. Having 17 lights on the "must have" list seems like a bit much imho.


 


kaichu dento said:


> Last time I'd looked at the list it had 12 spots and I agree that a top 10 might be a bit more standard.
> 
> That said, I suppose there's no reason it couldn't go all the way to a top 20 even, but there should definitely be a cap somewhere.


 
I tend to agree as we continue to get nominations. However, I can't cut the list at a clean "top 10" or "top 20" because it is based on number of nominations, and there are multiple lights with the same number. So, it has to be cleanly cut at the number of nominations. I started with "at least 5". But in order to keep the must-have list to those at the very top of the pile, I will increase the number needed to be in the must-have list to keep the list at between 10 but no more than 20 lights. It is now cut-off at 6 or more nominations.

Great suggestion!


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*



baterija said:


> Hmm since the Nitecore D10 isn't actually available anymore (just the SP variant with a completely different UI) shouldn't it be off the list by OP?


 
It is a judgement call. I am considering it still available, although in an upgraded state as the "SP" edition.



flashfan said:


> Was looking through the list, and I'm not 100% positive, but am pretty sure that the Photon 2 and the Photon Micro-light II are the same light. Just different ways of writing it.


 
You are correct - thanks for catching this. I update the OP - it now has 2 votes!


----------



## bluepilgrim

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*

A Romisen, specifically an RC-N3, and preferably an RC-G2 also. These are 'standard lights' by which others are compared, and also quite good as 'utility' lights. Not having one is like a stamp collector not having a 3 cent Liberty (the purple one), or an automobile collection not including a Chevy or Ford. It's like equipping a kitchen and not having a hand turned eggbeater. At the cost of one, why wouldn't a flashoholic have one, and what would he show to a prospective flashoholic when asked what light an 'ordinary' person could buy at a reasonable price? You can put a MAGlight in that category too. 

One can be a 'flashlight nut' without these lights, but not a true flashholic.


----------



## Dark Laser

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*

My vote goes to *Fenix TK20 / E01*.
I could live without my E20 (I still would have enough lights), although I wouldn't appreciate this other fictional life . Well...but nevertheless, the *E20* is a must-have for me. I'd never sell it. It's a good, affordable, easy and reliable light.
Furthermore, I think everyone should at least own a good ol' *MiniMag 2AA Incan*. It is one of the few lights that lead many of us to flashaholism.
The same can be said for *the C-/D-Cell series*. One of them is, I think, the most discussed and admired of the line: the *6D*. Since I own just a* 4D* (modified), another vote goes to this light.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*

My votes go to those lights I use daily. My true EDC lights.

Ra Twisty
Lummi Orb Raw
ARC6
ARC AAA-P


Nice thread and poll, congrats to all the mentioned manufacturers - I can't see a light on the list that doesn't deserve to be there.


lovecpf


----------



## I came to the light...

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



RichS said:


> Wow - I really appreciate that generous offer! I think it is a good idea, because as this progresses, it would be very helpful to have additional items available, like pictures for each of the lights in the must have list, links, graphs, etc. that would be difficult to do in a thread. I definitely want to keep this thread as the source of information and place for providing input. But I would have no idea where to begin with the web page thing... you'll have to give me your thoughts...


 
Thanks, but I'm afraid I appear more generous than I am. I like to play with html, php, etc, so this presents an excellent opportunity to enjoy two hobbies at once 

I was thinking it would just be a simple list, with an options box at the top. Options would include classics or any other options you find useful. Each light could link to a page about it, although I don't know what you would want to put there besides the number of votes, an image, categories, and maybe helpful links. Maybe that's enough. 

I was going to have a mockup ready a few days ago, but since we're moving it has been very difficult to get to a computer. I'll try to make one in the next few days. 

As for hosting, there are plenty of free hosting services - freehostia.com provides good service with no ads, with the only downsides that urls are .freehostia.com and it could be faster. I already reserved musthaves.freehostia.com if you think that sounds good. Alternatively, I would be glad to host it with my payed service. It would be much faster, but the url would have to be sunriseinfo.us/url, eg sunriseinfo.us/musthaves. Of course, it would also have no ads. Let me know what you prefer.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*



RichS said:


> I can't cut the list at a clean "top 10" or "top 20" because it is based on number of nominations, and there are multiple lights with the same number. So, it has to be cleanly cut at the number of nominations. I started with "at least 5". But in order to keep the must-have list to those at the very top of the pile, I will increase the number needed to be in the must-have list to keep the list at between 10 but no more than 20 lights. It is now cut-off at 6 or more nominations.
> 
> Great suggestion!


Rich, what do you think of rating all the lights with the highest # of votes as 1a, 1b, 1c, which would show them all to have the same CPF score. Then, for example, you could have two #1's, eight #2's and so on. 
By the way, I really like the way you've arranged the lights by alphabetical order instead of order in which they were elected which preserves perfect neutrality.


----------



## kaptain_zero

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*

Well, I am still accumulating lights and I don't have years of experience with the ones I have, but I have worked in similar industries and have a good eye for what's going to work and at this point I'm going to have to vote for 2 must have lights. These are both lights that I have used for a while AND would replace in a heartbeat if I lost them. Nothing I have seen on the net in my search for more lights, would push these two lights out of contention. They are:

Fenix E01 

4Sevens Quark MiNi123

With these two lights in my pocket, I would not worry about having enough light, long enough battery life or anything else..... In short, I'm covered. If really paranoid, I'd add a spare battery or two for each of them.... all Lithium primaries of course, and never have to look back. 

Sure, there will be others as I purchase and test a select group of lights, but these two are in zero danger of being bumped by something else except for an improved version of the same light by the original maker. 

Regards

Kaptain "One......... is never enough!" Zero


----------



## jtivat

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*

Arc AAA
SureFire M6
Maratac AAA
SureFire E1b


----------



## Gary123

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*

Nitecore D10
Gizmo Haiku
Mac SST-50 EDC
4Sevens Quark AA
LF2XT


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*



jtivat said:


> Arc AAA


OMG, my Arc-AAA's! Me too, and although it doesn't count for this list, my MillerMods Arc is something really special!
Then there's also my Arc-UV...


----------



## chicken dave

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

ZebraLight H501 - my most used by far
Mini Maglite 2AA Incandescent - to remind me where we came from. Fell in love with my first one back in the 1980's. Couldn't believe how such a small light could be so powerful! 
SureFire 6P - The universal host. Can be configured with drop-ins to virtually any light needed.

Dave


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

Nitecore D10
Surefire C2
Liteflux LF2XT
Quark MiNi AA
Surefire E2DL
Jetbeam Jet I Pro V3


----------



## ping-anser

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

HDS Ra Clickey
Liteflux LF2XT
Zebralight SC30
Zebralight H501


----------



## AlphaZen

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

Great thread! Thanks for the frequent updates, RichS. Interesting results so far.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

Apologies for beating a dead horse, but how many "must-have" lights can there be? For me a "must-have" light is one I pick when a thief puts a gun to my head and says, "I am taking your light collection, but I will leave you one. You get to pick which one."

Might as well have titled the thread "your must-have collection"


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*



davidt1 said:


> Apologies for beating a dead horse, but how many "must-have" lights can there be? For me a "must-have" light is one I pick when a thief puts a gun to my head and says, "I am taking your light collection, but I will leave you one. You get to pick which one."
> 
> Might as well have titled the thread "your must-have collection"


Your whole post is off topic and the OP made it what he made it. If someone wants to question the thread that would be the OP or a Mod.

You can use whatever criteria you want to in choosing and you can list one or many, but they need to be lights that you can't imagine doing without. For example you may have a spotlight you cannot imagine going boating without, but also a pocketable light that you carry all the time.

I've listed primarily my Draco, because it's always on me, but also my Ra Clicky because it carries much longer runtime, throw and an easier UI to manipulate.


----------



## MWClint

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

Peak Eiger 
Nitecore EX10
Spy 007


----------



## DieselTech

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

The Surefire E2E, or any E2 light. They're just a classic light, solid and easily carried. 

The SF A2 (incan) is also a favorite of mine, being a regulated incan light, along with the low level LEDs.

The SF M6 is on my list also. It may not have a permanent home in every flashaholic's collection, but I think it's a light all flashaholics should experience. It's like the '67 Mustang, or any old- school musclecar. Sure, there are lighter, newer, more advanced options out there, but there's just something about that classic version that gets ya going. :thumbsup:


----------



## sappyg

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

what a great thread!

i can only add that the lights i took with me on vacation posed an interesting choice.

tk20 for throw... never used it 
novatec 120p.... for low low.......... hardly used but nice all the same.
preon II warm tint... my most used light.... my mainly used light. truly a must have IMO.

i could have brought other, and highly praised lights, but these were the odd choices i made. now the others are on a shelf and the preon II is still clipped to my pocket. i may never be the same again.


----------



## kirath16

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

JetBeam RRT-1 Love the throw!


----------



## Lord Bear

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

1) Surefire...any model that suits you.
2) HDS/Ra...any model that suits you.
3) Muyshondt...Just get any model you can get your hands on.

I haven't got any custom models other than the semi-customs listed above.
But for general all around use, IMHO, these are the best.


----------



## Vortus

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

Might be a good idea to separate into catagories. Not real sure even what they would be called...

Key/Neck Light
Small EDC
Medium EDC
Large EDC
WOW!! Light
sure there are lots of others

and judging by the list so far I'll prob never be a flashaholic


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*



I came to the light... said:


> Thanks, but I'm afraid I appear more generous than I am. I like to play with html, php, etc, so this presents an excellent opportunity to enjoy two hobbies at once
> 
> I was thinking it would just be a simple list, with an options box at the top. Options would include classics or any other options you find useful. Each light could link to a page about it, although I don't know what you would want to put there besides the number of votes, an image, categories, and maybe helpful links. Maybe that's enough.
> 
> I was going to have a mockup ready a few days ago, but since we're moving it has been very difficult to get to a computer. I'll try to make one in the next few days.
> 
> As for hosting, there are plenty of free hosting services - freehostia.com provides good service with no ads, with the only downsides that urls are .freehostia.com and it could be faster. I already reserved musthaves.freehostia.com if you think that sounds good. Alternatively, I would be glad to host it with my payed service. It would be much faster, but the url would have to be sunriseinfo.us/url, eg sunriseinfo.us/musthaves. Of course, it would also have no ads. Let me know what you prefer.


 
Will discuss options via PM. Thanks so much again for taking this project on!



kaichu dento said:


> Rich, what do you think of rating all the lights with the highest # of votes as 1a, 1b, 1c, which would show them all to have the same CPF score. Then, for example, you could have two #1's, eight #2's and so on.
> By the way, I really like the way you've arranged the lights by alphabetical order instead of order in which they were elected which preserves perfect neutrality.


 
Great suggestion. I also thought there needed to be some differentiation in the must-have list, but wasn't sure how to do it. I tried a slightly different approach than the 1a, 1b, 1c, etc. format, but I think it works. Let me know what you think.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

OP updated. Thanks again for the kind comments. I'm glad many of you are finding it interesting as I am. 

Thanks to all who have taken the time to vote for their must-haves so far. :thumbsup: Your input is making for a very interesting thread with some expected and some not-so expected results. 

Keep the votes coming!


----------



## Juggernaut

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

Ha ha, I have only one of the lights in the entire list “nominees included!” The Photon Proton Pro, have to say +1 to that, one of the more underappreciated lights out there. Best small EDC light I can think of:thumbsup:.
 
Photon Proton Pro +1


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

SureFire E1e
SureFire E2- (E20, E2e, E2d etc.) 
SureFire E1L (or E2L)
SureFire G2
SureFire A2

NiteCore D10/EX10

JetBeam Jet 1 Pro v3

NovaTac 85/120 

Ra Clicky 
Ra Twisty

Fenix E01


----------



## steveG

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

I have a couple of the top pics in one form or another. I'm surprised the U2 didn't get more than one vote.

Add my vote: U2... great light, at minimum a "Must own at least for a while..." light.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*



Juggernaut said:


> Ha ha, I have only one of the lights in the entire list “nominees included!” The Photon Proton Pro, have to say +1 to that, one of the more underappreciated lights out there. Best small EDC light I can think of:thumbsup:.
> 
> Photon Proton Pro +1


 
No M6?? You need to get out your PayPal and head over to CPFMP stat! :naughty:


BigBluefish said:


> SureFire E1e
> SureFire E2- (E20, E2e, E2d etc.)
> SureFire E1L (or E2L)
> SureFire G2
> SureFire A2
> 
> NiteCore D10/EX10
> 
> JetBeam Jet 1 Pro v3
> 
> NovaTac 85/120
> 
> Ra Clicky
> Ra Twisty
> 
> Fenix E01


 
Thanks. Are these all lights you own that are a must-have for you? The reason I ask, is that you put the E2 "line" down, which is not a specific light. Please tell me which specific lights you want me to add that for one reason or another are a "must-have" for you.


----------



## HOLONYAK

*Must have lights*

I want to add some lights to my arsenal. I have seen some trends in what seem to be super popular, but some seem to be pretty similar (I wont need 4 EDC's until this disease has progressed). So, if you were just starting out, what mix of lights would you buy? 
Lets assume that value,performance,rechargeable, practicality, and beauty are more important than price. (Titanium construction and Polarion HID probably do not meet value or practicality criteria)
I already have a TK11(R5)

I have noticed the following lights are very popular:
TK 40
LX2
H501
RA clicky

What lights would you add, exchange, or drop? Thanks!


----------



## The Light!

*Re: Must have lights*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/279454

This should help you


----------



## HOLONYAK

*Re: Must have lights*

Haha....I gotta get on that search button!  Thanks :thumbsup:

I am impressed with myself...I did compile a somewhat accurate (albeit abridged) list by remembering some recurring names!

From the referenced thread:
*The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List** (*6* or More Nominations - Ordered by Most)

*---#1:* HDS Ra Clicky
*---#2:* Zebralight H501
*---#3:* SureFire M6
*---#4:* SureFire 6P
*---#5:* LiteFlux LF2XT
*---#6:* (2-way tie)
*------*- SureFire A2
*------*- SureFire C2
*---#7:* Nitecore D10
*---#8:* (3-way tie)
*------*- 4Sevens Quark AA
*------*- Fenix E01
*------*- McGizmo Haiku
*---#9:* (3-way tie)
*------*- 4Sevens Quark MiNi AA
*------*- HDS Ra Twisty
*------*- SureFire LX2


----------



## HOLONYAK

*Re: Must have lights*

My question is only half answered by that list...Since I am a noob...Its hard to tell which lights essentially serve the same purpose. Based on physical size and output, how many classes or categories would we have? 
I know the 501 is small and floody hands free, Ra clicky and Quark are compact EDC's, etc.


----------



## AlphaZen

*Re: Must have lights*

Earlier in the year a member named RedForest UK started a CPF Flashlight Awards thread. He broke it down into 4 categories:
-Keychain or small pocket carry
-EDC, preferably a single cell
-General/Tactical use (which your TK11 would fit into)
-Serious outdoor

So, an example setup might look like:
-iTP Eos A3
-Quark AA
-Fenix TK11
-Fenix TK40

If you search "CPF Flashlight Awards" that thread would give you ideas how people classify different lights.


----------



## Zelph81

*Re: Must have lights*

I don't know how much worth my vote would be, being fairly new to the world of flashlights, but for what it's worth I would consider my Zebralight H501 and Nitecore D10 as must have lights. They are a match made in heaven - the one with great flood, the other for throw, and they work off the same battery cells.

The Maratac AAA is on my wish list, but since I don't own it I can't recommend it as a "must have." Someday soon perhaps...


----------



## oldways

*Re: Must have lights*

Get the following and be happy:twothumbs

SF M6
SF A2
RA Twisty or Clicky high cri


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

RichS, great thread - perfect the way you've done it. CPF has had a significant quantity of "Pick the best in each category: 1) Keychain 2) EDC 3) Spotter ... " type of threads - one problem being that my EDC might be your "spotter" for example. Cross-pollination between categories is extremely problematic.

I very much like the updating of the polling tallies - your updates of post #1 makes this a much better thread than other threads of this type that just go on and on 'ad nauseum' with no conclusion or summation. :twothumbs

My 'must-haves':

SureFire L1
SureFire C2
SureFire C3
Fenix LD01
Lighthound 5mm keychain 'freebie' (just so as to prove you're a 'regular' )


----------



## HOLONYAK

*Re: Must have lights*



AlphaZen said:


> Earlier in the year a member named RedForest UK started a CPF Flashlight Awards thread. He broke it down into 4 categories:
> -Keychain or small pocket carry
> -EDC, preferably a single cell
> -General/Tactical use (which your TK11 would fit into)
> -Serious outdoor
> 
> So, an example setup might look like:
> -iTP Eos A3
> -Quark AA
> -Fenix TK11
> -Fenix TK40
> 
> If you search "CPF Flashlight Awards" that thread would give you ideas how people classify different lights.



Hey thanks. Im in Fishers, by the way. I used to intern at Bloomington hospital and I lived across from The Irish Lion. Anyway, Fry's up here has a limited selection of nice lights. Gander Mountain has some surefires. Do you know of any other Indiana retailers that sell nice lights?


----------



## HOLONYAK

*Re: Must have lights*



HOLONYAK said:


> Hey thanks. Im in Fishers, by the way. I used to intern at Bloomington hospital and I lived across from The Irish Lion. Anyway, Fry's up here has a limited selection of nice lights. Gander Mountain has some surefires. Do you know of any other Indiana retailers that sell nice lights?



For the record, I dont mind internet retailers, but I would like to see some of these in person.


----------



## AlphaZen

*Re: Must have lights*



HOLONYAK said:


> Hey thanks. Im in Fishers, by the way. I used to intern at Bloomington hospital and I lived across from The Irish Lion. Anyway, Fry's up here has a limited selection of nice lights. Gander Mountain has some surefires. Do you know of any other Indiana retailers that sell nice lights?


Hey, glad I could help a fellow Hoosier! I love Bloomington. As far as a place to gawk at nice lights, I don't know of any besides the interwebs.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

You know, when you have a lot of good lights; one is bound to slip through the cracks. Have to add the following model as a Must Have . . .

*Surefire L1*

From an overall perspective it can handle such a huge range of different lighting chores, and handle them well. That's the thing. So another vote for this underrated light.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*



Kestrel said:


> RichS, great thread - perfect the way you've done it. CPF has had a significant quantity of "Pick the best in each category: 1) Keychain 2) EDC 3) Spotter ... " type of threads - one problem being that my EDC might be your "spotter" for example. Cross-pollination between categories is extremely problematic.
> 
> I very much like the updating of the polling tallies - your updates of post #1 makes this a much better thread than other threads of this type that just go on and on 'ad nauseum' with no conclusion or summation. :twothumbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 'must-haves':
> 
> SureFire L1
> SureFire C2
> SureFire C3
> Fenix LD01
> Lighthound 5mm keychain 'freebie' (just so as to prove you're a 'regular' )


Thanks very much Kestrel. I also thought it would be nice to have a nice organized thread with favorites by categories, but I thought there would be the same problems you mentioned that other threads have. You're right - an "EDC" to me is a AAA or CR2 light or smaller, whereas I've seen other members talk about EDC'ing a DBS... there is just to much varying interperetation of the category, and it is impossible to maintain distinct boundaries.

Added your must-haves. Note: Combined the Fenix LD01 and the Fenix LOD as they are the same light w/ just with different generations of CREE XR-Es.



Monocrom said:


> You know, when you have a lot of good lights; one is bound to slip through the cracks. Have to add the following model as a Must Have . . .
> 
> *Surefire L1*
> 
> From an overall perspective it can handle such a huge range of different lighting chores, and handle them well. That's the thing. So another vote for this underrated light.


I thought the same thing when I saw him list the L1! I have one that is my very first SureFire light (now modded with a Q4 5B), and it's not going anywhere. Perfectly simple UI, two useful modes, excellent efficiency, awesome throw from a small light - with plenty of side-spill, SureFire ruggedness, and pocketabillity... 

Yep - adding a vote as a must-have for me as well! Good call!


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*


Jetbeam Jet-III M 
Surefire A2 (original)

2 is 1 :thumbsup:

But couldn't part with my L1 either


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*



[email protected] said:


> But couldn't part with my L1 either


 
Then it's a Must Have. So we can count that as another vote for it. :twothumbs


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

So, what, SureFire announces the L*X*1 only ~ two years ago and you all forget about the L1 until I finally come along and vote for it? :nana: 


RichS said:


> an "EDC" to me is a AAA or CR2 light or smaller, whereas I've seen other members talk about EDC'ing a DBS... there is just to much varying interperetation of the category, and it is impossible to maintain distinct boundaries.


Heck, I spent one Oregon winter not too long ago EDC'ing my SF C3 / M60. I'd still take it over any AAA keychain light. 
(and don't even get me started talking about E*N*C...)


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*



Kestrel said:


> So, what, SureFire announces the L*X*1 only ~ two years ago and you all forget about the L1 until I finally come along? :nana:


 
LOL

I just honestly forgot.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

Mods - why was this thread moved to the LED Flashlight's forum? This is not meant to be LED specific - in any way. The must-have nominations are open to any technology - not just LED. Many of the must-have light nominations are incancescent, and a few are HID.

Can this please be moved back to the General Flashlight Discussion forum where it was started?


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*



RichS said:


> Mods - why was this thread moved to the LED Flashlight's forum? This is not meant to be LED specific - in any way. The must-have nominations are open to any technology - not just LED. Many of the must-have light nominations are incancescent, and a few are HID.
> 
> Can this please be moved back to the General Flashlight Discussion forum where it was started?


 
Thank you!!:twothumbs


----------



## Child of Rawls

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

I vote for the Preon. This little light does so much...the two body tubes, the two activation methods. Tons of light from a little package and all for under $50. I know price shouldn't factor into it, but has to at some point. This is a great light.

I'd also vote for the 6P if I had a second vote. It just works. It is easily upgradeable.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*



Child of Rawls said:


> I know price shouldn't factor into it, but has to at some point. This is a great light.


I believe price can be a factor here. If I had a light that works perfectly for a portion of my uses and was only $15, I would definitely consider it a must-have. It would fit all of the OP's requirements, and it's doubtful that I would consider selling it for ~$10. Heck, one of my nominations was the Lighthound 5mm keychain light freebie, and I could make a very solid case for its inclusion on this list to any of the experts and veterans here:


RichS said:


> *It has to be a "must have" for you.* Meaning, of the lights you own, this one is a "must" have - and therefore you would never consider selling it. (unless of course you were in dire straights)


:thumbsup:



Child of Rawls said:


> I'd also vote for the 6P if I had a second vote. It just works. It is easily upgradeable.


We get multiple votes. We don't stop with just one light, we're flashaholics.


----------



## AEHaas

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

You need at least two lights, one small:

Dereelight Javelin with 3 levels and runs on 2-AA batteries

and one large:

AELight 35/50.

Then you are covered.

aehaas


----------



## ToNIX

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

- Malkoff MD2 with M61 drop-in
- 4Sevens Quark (Tactical preferred, but it doesn't really matter).


----------



## Juggernaut

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*



RichS said:


> No M6?? You need to get out your PayPal and head over to CPFMP stat! :naughty:


 
I was at a Gun shop once and saw a M6 new in the box for $250, and I let it go…. I just can’t see a reason to spend that much money on a light like it. I’ve got a Wolf Eyes M90X EO-13: 3X the run time, rechargeable, better throw and output “ I have seen the two side by side”. If anything, add that to the list: 
 
Wolf Eyes M90 +1:twothumbs 
 
That light is extremely flexible, cheap, and is the most solid light I’ve ever held. It’s not that I don’t like SureFire, they just don’t have any lights as heavy-duty feeling as the M90. 

Also any BigBeam light, such as one of there smaller 6 volt Lanterns.
 
BigBeam Lantern +1


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*



Child of Rawls said:


> I vote for the Preon. This little light does so much...the two body tubes, the two activation methods. Tons of light from a little package and all for under $50. I know price shouldn't factor into it, but has to at some point. This is a great light.
> 
> I'd also vote for the 6P if I had a second vote. It just works. It is easily upgradeable.


 
Thanks. Are you putting in a vote for the Preon I or II? Let me know and I'll update the OP. You are more than welcome to vote for more than one light (most of us have more than 1 "must-have" light), so I added your vote for the 6P as well.



ToNIX said:


> - Malkoff MD2 with M61 drop-in
> - 4Sevens Quark (Tactical preferred, but it doesn't really matter).


Which Quark model is your must-have? Let me know and I'll add.



Juggernaut said:


> I was at a Gun shop once and saw a M6 new in the box for $250, and I let it go…. I just can’t see a reason to spend that much money on a light like it. I’ve got a Wolf Eyes M90X EO-13: 3X the run time, rechargeable, better throw and output “ I have seen the two side by side”. If anything, add that to the list:
> 
> Wolf Eyes M90 +1:twothumbs
> 
> That light is extremely flexible, cheap, and is the most solid light I’ve ever held. It’s not that I don’t like SureFire, they just don’t have any lights as heavy-duty feeling as the M90.
> 
> Also any BigBeam light, such as one of there smaller 6 volt Lanterns.
> 
> BigBeam Lantern +1


 
I'll have to agree that the M90 is a very nice light - great output with a tank-like build. I had one for a while, but it doesn't match the output or throw of my M6 w/ LF HO-M6R lamp. Unbelievable beam, and runs for about 40 minutes on rechargeables... I'm with you though, if there were no other options other than primaries for the M6, I'm not sure I would have one. Fortunately for us though, there are more configuration options for the M6 than almost any other incan light - and most of them rechargeable. 

M90 and BigBeam added to the list!


----------



## rookiedaddy

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

My current must-have:

Double CR123A
SureFire E2DL
SureFire 6P

Triple CR123A
SureFire C3 HA NAT

Single AAA
LiteFlux LF2XT

Single AA
Fenix E10*
ZebraLight H501

Double AA
Fenix TK20

_* this model may not "officially" available in your region, but it's still a must have, I'm sure you can find some dealers who are happy to ship to you..._


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*



rookiedaddy said:


> Single AA
> Fenix E10*
> 
> _* this model may not "officially" available in your region, but it's still a must have, I'm sure you can find some dealers who are happy to ship to you..._


 
Interesting - I didn't know this Fenix model existed.. but, it seems I can order it from several places including of course, ebay.  

All nominations added.


----------



## ToNIX

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*



RichS said:


> Which Quark model is your must-have? Let me know and I'll add.



Quark AA Tactical. Perfect light on 14500 Li-Ion, but still oh so nice on a simple AA.


----------



## Lumenz

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

Must have lights:

HDS Ra Clicky
Zebralight H501

These two lights are a great combination.


----------



## bluepilgrim

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

On seeing listed here and reading about the LRI Photon Proton Pro I don't yet know if I must have it -- but I WILL have it -- I ordered one from Battery Junction. Maybe you want to count that as a vote for it since I put my money there.


----------



## makapuu

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*

Elektrolumens EDC MCE.......Optic or Reflector model
Deft HO or Enthusiasts model.........Hurry, this could be the last call........for now. These pop up on the CPF Marketplace now and then.
HyperBeam Elite 7G
Arcmania X6.........Not sure if it's still available directly from Arcmania, but still show's up on Lighthound's menu.
UltraFire RL-2088 6 Die Osram 
Moddoo V3 Triple XPG 1100 Lumen P60 Drop In
Dereelight Javelin.......Amazing output on just 2 easy to get anywhere AA alkalines, even better performance on Eneloops NIMH or PowerGenix NiZn


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*



bluepilgrim said:


> On seeing listed here and reading about the LRI Photon Proton Pro I don't yet know if I must have it -- but I WILL have it -- I ordered one from Battery Junction. Maybe you want to count that as a vote for it since I put my money there.


I've been thinking about that one too.. check back in when you get it, and if you still think it is a "must-have" for you, I'll add it to the list.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 342 Votes so far!*

I thought it would be pretty interesting to see the breakdown of manufacturers with the most "must-have" votes. So, I added the total number of votes by manufacturer for the nominations so far (for those with 5 or more votes) to the OP.


----------



## jtivat

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- You're Vote Needed!*



jtivat said:


> Arc AAA
> SureFire M6
> Maratac AAA
> SureFire E1b



Humm thought I had voted for the 6P but I must have forgot it.
If it's not too late I would add the 6P it is the most versatile light out there.
It can use most any drop in plus the P60, P61 or P91 with rechargeable batteries.
Plus there are a butt load of other upgrades for it.


----------



## Ozgeardo

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 342 Votes so far!*

I'll play:

*Fenix LD01* (or L0D) I have 1/2 dozen of these animals always as various EDC's
*Olight M30*, My must have favourite for most serious outdoor activities
*Petzl Tactikka XP*, My must have for headlamp



_Just checking back and it appears I have 3 of the top 10 "must haves" but none of them I would consider "must haves" for me._
_Rather disappointed that Olights don't seem to be making the list, I would have thought the M20 would be right up there with the Surefire 6P but what would I know :fail: LOL_


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*



bluepilgrim said:


> On seeing listed here and reading about the LRI Photon Proton Pro I don't yet know if I must have it -- but I WILL have it -- I ordered one from Battery Junction.


I would vote for the Proton Pro for the UI, but the narrow beam pattern and tint of the blue-white emitter ruined it for me. Still enjoyed it a bit and would like to put a better reflector and matched neutral emitter in one someday.


----------



## 12Vspotlight

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 342 Votes so far!*

Here's one from left field, but I love my Illums!

http://www.teva.com/productslist.aspx?g=k&categoryid=755
http://www.gadgetgeek.in/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Teva-Illum-Sandals.jpg
http://www.teva.com/images/illum/003.jpg

*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## red02

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 342 Votes so far!*

Great thread so far, I find myself checking the top list regularly. Can we change the 7-votes "must have" status to something like top 10, top 15? 

I only ask this since before we close the voting there may be 20+ lights with 7+ votes and the vote minimum will probably change to accommodate something like a top-10 anyway.


----------



## Nos

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 342 Votes so far!*

I vote for the Quark AA, the most useful light i own.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 342 Votes so far!*



jtivat said:


> Humm thought I had voted for the 6P but I must have forgot it.
> If it's not too late I would add the 6P it is the most versatile light out there.
> It can use most any drop in plus the P60, P61 or P91 with rechargeable batteries.
> Plus there are a butt load of other upgrades for it.


 
Nope, not too late...added!



Ozgeardo said:


> I'll play:
> 
> *Fenix LD01* (or L0D) I have 1/2 dozen of these animals always as various EDC's
> *Olight M30*, My must have favourite for most serious outdoor activities
> *Petzl Tactikka XP*, My must have for headlamp
> 
> 
> 
> _Just checking back and it appears I have 3 of the top 10 "must haves" but none of them I would consider "must haves" for me._
> _Rather disappointed that Olights don't seem to be making the list, I would have thought the M20 would be right up there with the Surefire 6P but what would I know :fail: LOL_


 
Added! I am also surprised at the low number of votes for Olight. I can't quite put my finger on it, but speaking for myself I've had several Olights previously and now I have none. The previous models I had just had too much of a purple tint for me. I also remember they were a little too smooth (not enough knurling). But I know they've made a lot of advancements with their recent models. A friend of mine has the M30, and it is one of the brightest multi-die/large die lights I've seen. Awesome beam pattern, versatility and output. But, I still can't get past the design - just not up my alley. It could be that the design/feel is quite different than the lights I tend to navigate towards like the SureFires/HDS, etc.



12Vspotlight said:


> Here's one from left field, but I love my Illums!
> 
> http://www.teva.com/productslist.aspx?g=k&categoryid=755


 
Those are some cool Tevas! Unfortunately, they don't quite fit in this _particular_ poll. But I'd have a pair!



red02 said:


> Great thread so far, I find myself checking the top list regularly. Can we change the 7-votes "must have" status to something like top 10, top 15?
> 
> I only ask this since before we close the voting there may be 20+ lights with 7+ votes and the vote minimum will probably change to accommodate something like a top-10 anyway.


 
To be on the "must-have" list, it has to have been recommended as a "must have" by at least 5 CPF members to start. However, as the votes increase, the number of nominations needed to be on the must-have list will be increased to keep the list at a top-ten, but less than 20. This way the most nominated lights (Top 10+) will be at the top. I can't always cut it at the exact top 10 due to voting ties that may keep it a little past 10.

I includes "~Top 10" next to the must-have list to make this clearer.


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- Your Vote Needed!*



RichS said:


> No M6?? You need to get out your PayPal and head over to CPFMP stat! :naughty:
> 
> 
> Thanks. Are these all lights you own that are a must-have for you? The reason I ask, is that you put the E2 "line" down, which is not a specific light. Please tell me which specific lights you want me to add that for one reason or another are a "must-have" for you.


 
I'd say the E2E, of which I have 1. I put the others, -O and -D because I think they are equally functional, so I'd say you could have any one of these 2-cell "E" series lights and be a happy flashaholic. They will all take the MN02 and MN03 Surefire lanps, the LumensFactory lamps, and now KuKu's tower module. So I'd say get whichever one suits your fancy and you are good to go.


----------



## NightKids

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 347 Votes so far!*

One more vote to Fenix TK11 please!


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 347 Votes so far!*

Surefire 6P
Lumapower D-Mini VX Ultra
Lumapower CPF Edition Incendio XP-G R5

Three lights I would definitely buy again...


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

ZL H501- always wearing it very useful

Jet-I Pro- best AA/14500 light I own very good thrower

Eagletac P20C2 MKII- what can I say very bright, well made and affordable 

To the *OP* I commend you on taking on the responsibility of this thread I know it can take some work to keep all the numbers tallied correctly. I did a Flashlight of the Year Award thread not to long ago and it turned out pretty good but I felt very responsible that every vote counted. Good luck I like these threads.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 347 Votes so far!*

Still amazed theres not ONE Novatac vote!!! Considering how raging popular these were just 18-24 months ago.


----------



## gswitter

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 347 Votes so far!*

Well... in that 18-24 months, the talent left NovaTac and the company moved down market.

My votes:


Ra Clicky_ - best overall light currently/readily available_
Fenix L0D/LD01/whatever_ - I'd prefer to keep the LF2XT on my keys, but it's just a little too flaky._
Surefire L1 and LX2


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 347 Votes so far!*

All votes added.



gswitter said:


> Well... in that 18-24 months, the talent left NovaTac and the company moved down market.
> 
> My votes:
> 
> 
> Ra Clicky_ - best overall light currently/readily available_
> Fenix L0D/LD01/whatever_ - I'd prefer to keep the LF2XT on my keys, but it's just a little too flaky._
> Surefire L1 and LX2


 
And with that, the LX2 is again back up on the "must-have" list.

Sorry, I just can't leave the NovaTac thing alone. Yes, the talent did move on, but the original NovaTac (120E, 120T, 120P) was still Henry's creation. I still have a 120P and a 120E that did not get put back on the market once I bought his newest creation - the Ra Clicky. As a matter of fact, I have and would consider selling the 120E since it will now get very little use, but I will not part with my NovaTac 120P. I know that NovaTac settled and sent their production overseas, but I have 2 lights that were early releases and made here in the US early on.


I absolutely love my Ra Clicky, and it is not going anywhere. Yes, it does have a lot of improvements, including a more efficient circuit for longer runtime, a more robust bezel, etc.. So why keep the 120P when I have the Ra Clicky? Because the NovaTac is still a great light, and different than the Ra Clicky in a few ways (with slight advantages) that make it worth keeping:

NovaTac is more compact, and therefore lighter weight and more comfortable to pocket carry
Better clip - I like the new Ra ring clip, but the NovaTac ring clip has more surface area that touches the body of the light, and therefore somewhat more secure than the Ra.
No holes in body which is nice when you're not using a clip with screws attached
Can tail-stand with no wobble
For some reason, I like the feel of the "click" slightly better than my Ra - it feels more "flat" and somewhat more robust and faster. Although both are great
I like the fact that the clicky on the NovaTac can be replaced by buying a $20 tailcap, as opposed to a $40 body part for the Ra
It's another nearly-perfect creation by Henry
I can have a different emitter in each light designed for different tasks
With that said, I will take the liberty as others have of adding one additional must-have vote following my initial submission, and add the *NovaTac 120P*. :thumbsup: 

*Two of my must-have lights side by side:*


----------



## gswitter

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 360 Votes so far!*

Oh, I'm not knocking the original NovaTacs. I EDC'ed a 120P for a while, couldn't pass up a great deal on a second, and will probably never part with either of them - both currently in the to-be-modded queue.

I just can't list it as a "Must-Have, because


The original NovaTac runs are for-all-intents-and-purposes only available second-hand now.
The currently-available Ra Clicky is a better light in almost every way. ***
NovaTac's current/refresh models are a big step in the wrong direction.
 *** I do prefer the size of original NovaTacs.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 360 Votes so far!*



gswitter said:


> I just can't list it as a "Must-Have, because
> 
> 
> The original NovaTac runs are for-all-intents-and-purposes only available second-hand now.


 
Are you sure? I just spoke to a NovaTac rep and the 120E and 120T are still made in the US, with no model changes with the exception of the spring added to the module a while back to better stabilize the battery. He also said that although the 120P version is not listed on the NovaTac website, the original 120Ps are still available through them.


----------



## fullpost

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 360 Votes so far!*

HDS Ra Clicky
Surefire LX2

my two favorite and most used lights


----------



## Harry999

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 360 Votes so far!*

My personal must have list includes the following:

ZL H501
Surefire LX2
NDI (soon to be on AW14500)
ITP A3 Eos
Fenix EO1

These are the ones I nearly always have with me.


----------



## gswitter

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 360 Votes so far!*



RichS said:


> Are you sure? I just spoke to a NovaTac rep and the 120E and 120T are still made in the US, with no model changes with the exception of the spring added to the module a while back to better stabilize the battery. He also said that although the 120P version is not listed on the NovaTac website, the original 120Ps are still available through them.


No, I'm not sure. If they are still producing the 120P in the US, I'll retract my comments. But, I have trouble believing they would maintain multiple manufacturing facilities, especially duplicate machining. I'd be more inclined to believe that the 120E/T/P's they are currently selling is the remaining stock from the old runs. There's no reason to discount them since they didn't bump the performance of the current models.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 360 Votes so far!*



gswitter said:


> No, I'm not sure. If they are still producing the 120P in the US, I'll retract my comments. But, I have trouble believing they would maintain multiple manufacturing facilities, especially duplicate machining. I'd be more inclined to believe that the 120E/T/P's they are currently selling is the remaining stock from the old runs. There's no reason to discount them since they didn't bump the performance of the current models.


 
Well, all I can say is if they aren't telling the truth, at least they are consistent. I called them about a year ago due to another thread that was running at the time, and the person I talked to at NovaTac at that time said the same thing. The 120E/T/P models are still made in the US. The models (Storm, etc.) are made overseas. I can't confirm this obviously, but this is what I've been told when I've called NovaTac.

So moving on...


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 360 Votes so far!*

In no particular order:
Fenix EO1
ITP A3 EOS
Fenix PD30 R4
Surefire 6PL
Power on Board H.I.D. spotlight
Rayovac 3D 300 lumen lantern
Fenix L2D/LD20
Gerber Infinity Ultra
Princeton Tec EOS headlight
IlluminaTi R5


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 360 Votes so far!*

Since these are "flashoholic" lights,
A Lummi Wee, I keep mine on my keychain, amazing little light, and reasonable price IMO

On the other end a SPY007. For all real use purposes, this should fit the bill.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 380 Votes so far!*

All nominations added.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 380 Votes so far!*

I just lost my job and yet still bought a Tri-V because I thought to myself "I must have it!"


----------



## bluepilgrim

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 380 Votes so far!*



kaichu dento said:


> I just lost my job and yet still bought a Tri-V because I thought to myself "I must have it!"


 
After looking at the thread descibing it I think just choosing to have one might be all the qualification you need for a new job. oo:


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 380 Votes so far!*



kaichu dento said:


> I just lost my job and yet still bought a Tri-V because I thought to myself "I must have it!"


 
You lost your job and went out and bought a $2000 light?? What kind of severance package did you get!! 

Very nice and congratulations on getting a Tri-V. I'd love to have one, but it's just a dream for me..the amount of disposable income I'd have to have to justify a $2000 light to my wife would be....well, let's just say I won't be getting one anytime soon..

Check back in once you get it and let me know if it is a keeper... I have a feeling we'll be hearing from you soon. :naughty:


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 380 Votes so far!*



bluepilgrim said:


> After looking at the thread describing it I think just choosing to have one might be all the qualification you need for a new job. oo:


I definitely need a job now! 


RichS said:


> You lost your job and went out and bought a $2000 light?? What kind of severance package did you get!!
> 
> Very nice and congratulations on getting a Tri-V. I'd love to have one, but it's just a dream for me..the amount of disposable income I'd have to have to justify a $2000 light to my wife would be....well, let's just say I won't be getting one anytime soon..
> 
> Check back in once you get it and let me know if it is a keeper... I have a feeling we'll be hearing from you soon. :naughty:


Well, I got my last check, my entertainment pay and my room deposit back. You may think I'm joking but I'd rather have a good wife than the Tri-V, so if anyone has one, I'll offer it up for trade! Please send me PM of what she looks like, but more importantly, how is her cooking!


----------



## Lord Bear

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 380 Votes so far!*

I just realized my first post was vague. 
Here are my model specific votes.
1) Muyshondt Nautilus
2) HDS/Ra Clickie Executive
3) Surefire E1B
Edit: Surefire got me hooked on CR123 long time! I also much prefer 1 battery lights in a one handed operation, small form/carry factor, coupled with multiple light levels, combined with battery vampire characteristics. Impeccable credentials and successful and innovative history of design, reliablility and customer service are a MUST, of course. (Not sure if the Nautilus qualifies on all the requisite points anymore since Enrique, sadly, seems to be out of the business now. Nevertheless, my Muyshondt Nautilus Ti is the jewel of my collection. Absolutely perfectly gorgeous in every way. Thanks Muyshondt!)
2nd Edit: Credit also goes to carrot for turning me on to Muyshondt. Excelsior!


----------



## afraidofdark

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 380 Votes so far!*



kaichu dento said:


> You may think I'm joking but I'd rather have a good wife than the Tri-V, so if anyone has one, I'll offer it up for trade! Please send me PM of what she looks like, but more importantly, how is her cooking!



I would love a Tri-V and yeah it's the stratosphere for a flashlight ... but man word to the wise, you go shopping for an engagement ring and it makes all of the costs from this whole hobby look like pocket change 

Oh yeah, my vote! You hear about them all the time and you think yeah yeah, but when you finally get one you understand: *Surefire A2*


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 380 Votes so far!*



afraidofdark said:


> I would love a Tri-V and yeah it's the stratosphere for a flashlight ... but man word to the wise, you go shopping for an engagement ring and it makes all of the costs from this whole hobby look like pocket change


Except that I can make it myself since my full time job used to be as a jeweler! Still, I'd hope that anyone trading a wife for my Tri-V would be nice enough to include the ring too! 

Another light I want to make sure I'm on record for is my cute little EZCR2w watchpocket light!


----------



## PapaLumen

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 380 Votes so far!*

Oops double post.


----------



## PapaLumen

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 380 Votes so far!*

ITP A1 EOS SS. Love this little fella.


----------



## Lord Bear

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 380 Votes so far!*

Damn. Currently available constriction takes the Muyshondt off the list. Ah well.
Any chance of a "mention" addition to the list?


----------



## JWRitchie76

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 380 Votes so far!*

For me it's a Ra/HDS Clicky 170 CN.


----------



## Steve in SoCal

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 380 Votes so far!*

Surefire M6


----------



## phoenix1

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



was.lost.but.now.found said:


> TK30/TK40
> 4Sevens Quark


 "Eagles soar, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines"
*Right on, excellent choice*


----------



## Lord Bear

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 380 Votes so far!*

This is not another vote but just a reminder to those who know. The HDS/Ra Clicky Exective is just as good as having a battery tester. Just another reason I voted for the HDS/Ra. I'm just as certain (even though I don't have a Tactical), that the HDS/Ra Tactical is also as good in the function of battery tester. HDS /Ra rah rah!


----------



## phoenix1

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



357mag1 said:


> TK40 if I could only have one.


*I agree. My favorite handgun, too (Smith 686)*


----------



## jimmy1970

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 380 Votes so far!*

I will vote for the *Malkoff MD3 Wildcat V2*. After using this beast and experiencing the overbuilt ultimate quality, massive output and compact size, I have come to realise that nothing I have experienced compares!! And with the modularity options available, CR123's or 18500/18650's are fully supported.

Imagine a Fenix TK40 but with more power, much better quality and half the size!!!

James...


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 380 Votes so far!*

All votes added!



kaichu dento said:


> Another light I want to make sure I'm on record for is my cute little EZCR2w watchpocket light!


 
EZCR2 Added. So both the EZAA and EZCR2 are must-haves for your? Just curious, with the Aeon and 4Sevens CR2 MiNi around, what is the special attraction to the EZCR2?



Lord Bear said:


> Damn. Currently available constriction takes the Muyshondt off the list. Ah well.
> Any chance of a "mention" addition to the list?


Yep - unfortunately the Nautilus is no longer available. At least the Aeon is still available. Not sure how long that will last - I would recommend the Aeon to anyone. Mine is currently at Milky Labs getting a neutral R4 XP-G and matching reflector...:devil:


----------



## sigsour

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 388 Votes so far!*

For me it is the RA Clicky 170 and the Dereelight DBS.


----------



## red02

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 388 Votes so far!*

In the interest of accuracy, I'd like to withdraw my vote for the H501. I've been without it for about 2 weeks now and hardly miss it. It's the strangest thing, when I had it, it was the greatest thing in the world. Now my photon freedom does pretty much the same thing and I hardly notice the difference...


----------



## choombak

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 380 Votes so far!*

I prefer lights that do one job and do it well. Hence,
(1) Arc AAA-P
(2) Peak Eiger powe #8 in warm tint
(3) Quark AA

-Amarendra


----------



## Skeptic

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 388 Votes so far!*

Must have for me is the Muyshundot Aeon. I have it in my pocket all the time. After that I like the Fenix TK 20 and the TK 30. Both have uses. I live on a wooded seven acres and sometimes you want a throw in a light other times you want a bit more floody. 
I am still looking for what lights to buy


----------



## whitedoom34

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 388 Votes so far!*

Surefire M6
Surefire A2
Surefire C2
Nitecore D10
Fenix LD20
Fenix LD01


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 388 Votes so far!*

What??? Where's the L4??? The original "wall of light"? The most powerful LED of it's time???

My vote's:
L4
L1
U2
C2-HA


----------



## troller_cpf

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 388 Votes so far!*

Mine are (in order of preference):

Surefire U2
Surefire A2 (but only YG )
Surefire E2DL
Novatac 120p
Surefire L4


thanks


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 388 Votes so far!*



RichS said:


> So both the EZAA and EZCR2 are must-haves for your? Just curious, with the Aeon and 4Sevens CR2 MiNi around, what is the special attraction to the EZCR2?


My EZAAw is always in my back pocket and my EZCR2w finds itself in my watch pocket very often. 
I like the slimness of it over either one of the other lights mentioned which makes it easier to select which of the three items I carry in there I want. With car keys, fingernail clipper and flashlight, it could be very crowed with a bigger light! :laughing:

Although I prefer the three levels of the MiNi, I really like the twisty design of the Aeon/Ra/EZ lights which goes from low to high the further you turn it, not to mention the 5B tint in the EZ.
The Aeon, which is very nicely made, suffers from green tint and ringy beam pattern, both of which could be modified at extra expense, but from all accounts is at very least, difficult. I also wished that my Aeon had had a lower low, and I think the balance between levels, at least for me, is better with the EZCR2.

There will be those who can't believe my support of the cheaper light over the classic Aeon, but although I wanted to love my Aeon, and tried, ultimately I wasn't able to feel as strongly as I do towards the cheaper but smoother beamed EZCR2w.


----------



## calipsoii

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 388 Votes so far!*

I gotta say RichS, this has quickly become one of my favorite threads on CPF. Great job keeping the counts updated! :twothumbs


----------



## cottonpickers

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 388 Votes so far!*

Mine:
LF2XT
ROP
Draco
4 Sevens MiniCR2


----------



## California Tactical

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 388 Votes so far!*

Surely, the Surefire 6P has to make the list. Another impressive one is the Polarion PH40. Surefire's LX2 and E2D are also must have lights.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 388 Votes so far!*

OP updated with all nominations.




red02 said:


> In the interest of accuracy, I'd like to withdraw my vote for the H501. I've been without it for about 2 weeks now and hardly miss it. It's the strangest thing, when I had it, it was the greatest thing in the world. Now my photon freedom does pretty much the same thing and I hardly notice the difference...


Wow - that's a first. Vote retracted. Thanks for helping to keep this as accurate as possible. Looks like the H501 is still holding it's own though at the #2 spot. The 6P is climbing fast though..



troller_cpf said:


> Mine are (in order of preference):
> 
> Surefire U2
> Surefire A2 (but only YG )
> Surefire E2DL
> Novatac 120p
> Surefire L4
> 
> 
> thanks


 
Yes!! Finally someone else that treasure's their NovaTac like I do!



kaichu dento said:


> My EZAAw is always in my back pocket and my EZCR2w finds itself in my watch pocket very often.
> I like the slimness of it over either one of the other lights mentioned which makes it easier to select which of the three items I carry in there I want. With car keys, fingernail clipper and flashlight, it could be very crowed with a bigger light! :laughing:
> 
> Although I prefer the three levels of the MiNi, I really like the twisty design of the Aeon/Ra/EZ lights which goes from low to high the further you turn it, not to mention the 5B tint in the EZ.
> The Aeon, which is very nicely made, suffers from green tint and ringy beam pattern, both of which could be modified at extra expense, but from all accounts is at very least, difficult. I also wished that my Aeon had had a lower low, and I think the balance between levels, at least for me, is better with the EZCR2.
> 
> There will be those who can't believe my support of the cheaper light over the classic Aeon, but although I wanted to love my Aeon, and tried, ultimately I wasn't able to feel as strongly as I do towards the cheaper but smoother beamed EZCR2w.


 
Thanks for the mini review/comparison. I agree, the Aeon needed the LED makover. But with it's perfect little package, UI, and circuit, I had to fork out the extra cash and send mine off to Scott for modding. However now, with your little write-up I'm going to have to give the EZCR2 a try...



calipsoii said:


> I gotta say RichS, this has quickly become one of my favorite threads on CPF. Great job keeping the counts updated! :twothumbs


Thanks - I really appreciate the nice comments.


----------



## wolfy

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 417 Votes so far!*

LED:
Olight SR-90 Intimidator
Thrunite Catapult V2
Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-1
NEOFAB Legion II SST-50
ITP A1
Surefire 6P LED Defender with Solarforce SS head

Incan:
Surefire 9P


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Richs I voted three lights earlier but I left one out. The PD30 is one of my all time favorite light's and with all the new stuff that comes out I sometimes forget about it and then eventually come back around to it full circle, much like I'm doing now.

If it's not to much trouble could you add a vote for it from me, your doing such a great job keeping it honest with your light count I don't want to feel like a made it dishonest without counting a light I would buy again in my top 4 if I lost all my light's today. Thanks


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

OP updated.



jhc37013 said:


> Richs I voted three lights earlier but I left one out. The PD30 is one of my all time favorite light's and with all the new stuff that comes out I sometimes forget about it and then eventually come back around to it full circle, much like I'm doing now.
> 
> If it's not to much trouble could you add a vote for it from me, your doing such a great job keeping it honest with your light count I don't want to feel like a made it dishonest without counting a light I would buy again in my top 4 if I lost all my light's today. Thanks


 
No problem at all jhc. Like you and some others I also had to go back and add one - the NovaTac 120P. 

Another vote added for the PD30.


----------



## kirath16

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 425 Votes so far!*

Got the HDS RA Clicky last week! Now I get it!  One more vote for the Ra Clicky to the "Must Have" list.


----------



## kengps

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 425 Votes so far!*

Looks to me there is no "must Have" favorite lights. Only two get more than 1/2 percent of the total vote. Should have asked for a list of flashlights made.


----------



## LumenHound

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 425 Votes so far!*

Ok, here goes...

Maratac AAA
Mag ROP
Mag 623


----------



## r_x

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 425 Votes so far!*

My votes in order are;

1. Ra Clicky
2. Surefire 6P
3. Nitecore D10


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 425 Votes so far!*

OP updated.



kengps said:


> Looks to me there is no "must Have" favorite lights. Only two get more than 1/2 percent of the total vote. Should have asked for a list of flashlights made.


 

Sorry, you are incorrect. There have been 282 replies to this thread so far, and I would estimate about 75% of the posts consist of actual nomination submissions vs. discussion. So, about *212 CPF members* have voted on their personal "must-have" lights. Of those nominations:

The Ra Clicky has recevied 35 votes so far, which means it is considered a "must have" by *17%* of CPF members who responded.
The Zebralight H501 has recevied 22 votes so far, which means it is considered a "must-have" by *10%* of CPF members who responded.
The SureFire 6P has recevied 19 votes so far, which means it is considered a "must-have" by *9%* of CPF members who responded.
Of all the manufactures represented in the nominations, almost 1/4 (*24%*) of all nominations was a SureFire light.
SureFire has 5 (*50%*) out of the top 10 CPF member "must-have" lights.
Even with only two models, HDS Systems represented *10%* of all nominations.
With all the choices out there, *35%* of all nominations - over 1/3 - was one of two brands - SureFire or HDS Systems
So yes, there are some very significant findings here with some real home-run lights and manufacturers that have risen to the top of the pile. Although ~150 models have been nominated so far, there are hundreds of other flashlight models out there that have not even been mentioned yet. So, to make the list is good, but to be nominated 35 times is well...you can be the judge.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 430 Votes so far!*

Great thread, RichS. BTW, are you an engineer? (your last post looks to be a familiar style )


----------



## AlphaZen

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 425 Votes so far!*

^^^Interesting stats! Over 1/3 of nominations go to Surefire or HDS/RA- that is incredible. And it is possible that even more people would consider one of those brands a 'must have' if they owned one, like myself. It is time to start saving for a 6P or RA Clicky.


----------



## Lord Bear

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 430 Votes so far!*

2 more votes...
1) Muyshondt Aeon (Hadn't realized they were still available from Brightguy. Just ordered them today.)
2) Photon Freedom (Always have one on me. I might forget all my other lights, but not the Photon Freedom.)


----------



## copperfox

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 430 Votes so far!*

Here are my "must-haves"

Zebralight H501w
LiteFlux LF2XT
4Sevens Quark AA (tactical neutral, if it matters)
Surefire E2E-BK
Mag ROP


----------



## WDR65

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 430 Votes so far!*

I think I'll have to add a few

Surefire U2
Surefire LX2
Surefire L1
Princeton Tec Apex


----------



## RSW

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 430 Votes so far!*

Ra Clicky!


----------



## Phos4

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 430 Votes so far!*

worse than i thought

i ain't never used no clicky from a sun god

so i vote for the ever-lovin ZEBRALIGHT H501

THIS IS THE LIGHT OF MUST HAVIES

I KNOW IT

I FOUGHT IN THE WAR(S) MY OWN SELF

IF IT WERE AROUND I WOULD USED IT!!!!

use it every DAY right now

as a man ages, the old prostrate goes bad

but that don't mean i don't have adventures

i do

and my h501 is there with me

on my head

at all times

with an eneloop

bless them japanese for making the eneloops

saved my life x 2

-phos4


----------



## AlphaZen

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 430 Votes so far!*

:thinking:


----------



## UpChUcK

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 430 Votes so far!*

Surefire 6P
Nitecore D10
Quark Mini123
ITP A3 EOS/MartacAAA
JetBeam RRT-0


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 430 Votes so far!*



AlphaZen said:


> :thinking:


Yep, that sounds like a vote for the ZL H501 up there above ya ...


----------



## Corn Doc

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 430 Votes so far!*

Fenix TK-20 :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 430 Votes so far!*

One last vote from me . . . 

*Photon Freedom.*

Best minimalist keychain light out there. You can use it as a simple on/off light. Or use the other modes if you wish. Plus, it's genuinely waterproof. Something no other similar light can pull off.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 430 Votes so far!*

OP Updated.




Kestrel said:


> Great thread, RichS. BTW, are you an engineer? (your last post looks to be a familiar style )


 
Thanks Kestrel! Nope, I'm not an engineer but I work with plenty of them. I guess it rubs off after a while..



Phos4 said:


> worse than i thought
> 
> i ain't never used no clicky from a sun god
> 
> so i vote for the ever-lovin ZEBRALIGHT H501
> 
> THIS IS THE LIGHT OF MUST HAVIES
> 
> I KNOW IT
> 
> I FOUGHT IN THE WAR(S) MY OWN SELF
> 
> IF IT WERE AROUND I WOULD USED IT!!!!
> 
> use it every DAY right now
> 
> as a man ages, the old prostrate goes bad
> 
> but that don't mean i don't have adventures
> 
> i do
> 
> and my h501 is there with me
> 
> on my head
> 
> at all times
> 
> with an eneloop
> 
> bless them japanese for making the eneloops
> 
> saved my life x 2
> 
> -phos4


 
You win the contest for the *Most Creative "Must-Have" Vote Submission*!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JNewell

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 449 Votes so far!*

Surefire 6P
Surefire A2
Surefire U2
Surefire M6
Malkoff MD3


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 449 Votes so far!*



JNewell said:


> Surefire 6P
> Surefire A2
> Surefire U2
> Surefire M6
> Malkoff MD3


What, the L1 doesn't make it? 


JNewell said:


> [...] Milky M*L1*/SSCP4 USWOH McR18j | *L1*-BK-RD | *L1*-HA-WH | *L1*-HA-WH Cree | *L1*-HA-RD [...]


----------



## Skeptic

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 449 Votes so far!*

Muyshundot Aeon as the number one EDC must have light. 

Then I would say a Fenix LD01.

There are so many lights, so few hours of dark! :candle:


----------



## NightKids

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 430 Votes so far!*



RichS said:


> OP Updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kestrel! Nope, I'm not an engineer but I work with plenty of them. I guess it rubs off after a while..
> 
> 
> 
> You win the contest for the *Most Creative "Must-Have" Vote Submission*!! :thumbsup:


 
I think it was the part about the prostate that made it creative.


----------



## pjandyho

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 449 Votes so far!*

I just thought I should add my votes too.

1) HDS Ra clicky 140 - Super rugged and bright enough for most applications. Nice balance of flood and a moderate amount of throw. Very efficient circuitry built in there.

2) HDS Ra clicky 100 high CRI - Must have light if you frequently go off into the woods. Very nice color rendition of nature. The rest of the reasons are as above.

3) Surefire LX2 - Simple easy to use tail cap for alternating modes. Powerful 200 lumens which felt brighter than claimed. Strong body construction and slim package makes it a very nice camp light.

4) Surefire Stratum - Nice general purpose light with 3 modes. Easy to switch between modes. Tap, tap, tap to change modes and when you are there click it down to lock. I never thought that I would like this UI until I own this light. Super thick and strong body and very huge side spill.

5) Quark MiNi AA - Very nice little light that is rugged and cheap enough for my pocket. Used it as a backup to my main light in case anything should happen. So far so good, it's still as reliable as day one when I got it.

6) Quark 123^2 Turbo - Not too sure if I should add this in. Not really a fan of the UI which requires two-handed operation but it is a good alternative to the Surefire LX2. Strong bodily construction but plagued by a badly designed tail cap. I have a friend who had 3 lemon tail caps.

Ok, so here are my votes.


----------



## JNewell

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 449 Votes so far!*



Kestrel said:


> What, the L1 doesn't make it?


 
I actually thought hard about that.  The reason I didn't include it is that the ones I really like best haven't been made in years or are mod'ed.


----------



## fishx65

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 449 Votes so far!*

I voted for the 6P but I'm gonna have to throw in a vote for the Solarforce L2. I don't see any budget lights in the top 10 list but the L2 is a solid torch that I must have. The 6P was not a must have light for me untill I bored and R2'd it but the L2 is ready to go out of the box. The gunmetal version looks like a collectors piece! For around 25 bucks, L2's are a "Must have torch" in my book.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 449 Votes so far!*



pjandyho said:


> I just thought I should add my votes too.
> 
> 1) HDS Ra clicky 140 - Super rugged and bright enough for most applications. Nice balance of flood and a moderate amount of throw. Very efficient circuitry built in there.
> 
> 2) HDS Ra clicky 100 high CRI - Must have light if you frequently go off into the woods. Very nice color rendition of nature. The rest of the reasons are as above.


You just had to go and one-up the rest of us didn't you! Two votes for two different models of Clicky! :twothumbs


----------



## jtivat

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 449 Votes so far!*



pjandyho said:


> 1) HDS Ra clicky 140 - Super rugged and bright enough for most applications. Nice balance of flood and a moderate amount of throw. Very efficient circuitry built in there.
> 
> 2) HDS Ra clicky 100 high CRI - Must have light if you frequently go off into the woods. Very nice color rendition of nature. The rest of the reasons are as above.



Rich I was thinking you need to split the RA lights out but you really can't count this as two votes unless you do. JMO


----------



## Letomax

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 449 Votes so far!*

ITP A3 EOS


----------



## sfca

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 449 Votes so far!*

I havent gone through the whole thread but perhaps the E2DL and E2D votes should be combined. 
Some of the E2D votes could be meant for E2DL, though I suppose there are E2D users who prefer the incandescent version.


----------



## gshack

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 449 Votes so far!*

New guy here, but I would have to vote for the following:

1) Surefire 6P LED - this was my first Surefire light
2) Solarforce L2P - very nice light for the money 

That is the limit of my experience to date.


----------



## pjandyho

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 449 Votes so far!*



kaichu dento said:


> You just had to go and one-up the rest of us didn't you! Two votes for two different models of Clicky! :twothumbs



Yup. Because I thought it would be fair this way. Surefire have different models and they are winning the favored brand just because others voted the different SF models. We do have different varieties of Ra lights with different emitters and we have the twisties too so it should not be generalized as just Ra clicky. Am I making sense? :thinking:


----------



## Lord Bear

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 449 Votes so far!*



pjandyho said:


> Yup. Because I thought it would be fair this way. Surefire have different models and they are winning the favored brand just because others voted the different SF models. We do have different varieties of Ra lights with different emitters and we have the twisties too so it should not be generalized as just Ra clicky. Am I making sense? :thinking:



Perfect sense. On that note I'd like to change my original vote for the Ra Clicky to...

1) Ra Clicky Custom 170 lumen narrow beam Executive
2) Ra Clicky High CRI Executive
3) Ra Clicky 140 lumen wide beam EDC Executive

...IF that's okay with RichS that is?


----------



## Chrontius

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 449 Votes so far!*

Mag ROP is the only must-have light I have, that meets the currently-available standard.

I really enjoy a modified Surefire 6P with a Malkoff module, but it's not critical. The Malkoff, regardless of host, probably _is._ My Aviator is my best EDC incan, and quite possibly the better of the two incans, but many other lights could fill its shoes... if its particular UI and such is not a criteria.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 449 Votes so far!*

OP updated with all votes.




pjandyho said:


> I just thought I should add my votes too.
> 
> 1) HDS Ra clicky 140 - Super rugged and bright enough for most applications. Nice balance of flood and a moderate amount of throw. Very efficient circuitry built in there.
> 
> 2) HDS Ra clicky 100 high CRI - Must have light if you frequently go off into the woods. Very nice color rendition of nature. The rest of the reasons are as above.
> 
> 3) Surefire LX2 - Simple easy to use tail cap for alternating modes. Powerful 200 lumens which felt brighter than claimed. Strong body construction and slim package makes it a very nice camp light.
> 
> 4) Surefire Stratum - Nice general purpose light with 3 modes. Easy to switch between modes. Tap, tap, tap to change modes and when you are there click it down to lock. I never thought that I would like this UI until I own this light. Super thick and strong body and very huge side spill.
> 
> 5) Quark MiNi AA - Very nice little light that is rugged and cheap enough for my pocket. Used it as a backup to my main light in case anything should happen. So far so good, it's still as reliable as day one when I got it.
> 
> 6) Quark 123^2 Turbo - Not too sure if I should add this in. Not really a fan of the UI which requires two-handed operation but it is a good alternative to the Surefire LX2. Strong bodily construction but plagued by a badly designed tail cap. I have a friend who had 3 lemon tail caps.
> 
> Ok, so here are my votes.


 
I only added one vote for the Ra Clicky. We can't get into adding duplicates of the same light with different tints of emitter. If we did that, we'd have 3 separate listings for many versions of the Quark due to each being released in cool, neutral, and warm tint versions.

A model must be distinctly different to have its own entry in the list. This is why, for example, the HDS Ra Clicky and HDS Ra Twisty are listed separately.



sfca said:


> I havent gone through the whole thread but perhaps the E2DL and E2D votes should be combined.
> Some of the E2D votes could be meant for E2DL, though I suppose there are E2D users who prefer the incandescent version.


 
I'm leaving both, as they are distinctly different. One is LED and one is incandescent. As this is the "Flashaholics" must-have list, we should be able to safely assume they know the difference if they are nominating one of these as their must-have.



gshack said:


> New guy here, but I would have to vote for the following:
> 
> 1) Surefire 6P LED - this was my first Surefire light
> 2) Solarforce L2P - very nice light for the money
> 
> That is the limit of my experience to date.


 
Both added. Excellent choice for your first SureFire BTW. And - :welcome:



Lord Bear said:


> Perfect sense. On that note I'd like to change my original vote for the Ra Clicky to...
> 
> 1) Ra Clicky Custom 170 lumen narrow beam Executive
> 2) Ra Clicky High CRI Executive
> 3) Ra Clicky 140 lumen wide beam EDC Executive
> 
> ...IF that's okay with RichS that is?


 
We're not going down this road. See my above response to pjandyho.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 462 Votes so far!*

There is a Zebralight H51 on the list. This light hasn't been sold yet. The person who voted most likely meant to vote for the H501.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 462 Votes so far!*



davidt1 said:


> There is a Zebralight H51 on the list. This light hasn't been sold yet. The person who voted most likely meant to vote for the H501.


 
Good catch David - thanks. I've removed the H51 from the list.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



rayman said:


> 2D P7 Maglite
> Zebralight H51
> Nitecore EX10
> 
> rayman


 
The Zebralight H51 is not yet available. I removed it from the list.

If you meant to put in a nomination for a different model, let me know.


----------



## Lord Bear

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 449 Votes so far!*



RichS said:


> OP updated with all votes.
> I only added one vote for the Ra Clicky. We can't get into adding duplicates of the same light with different tints of emitter. If we did that, we'd have 3 separate listings for many versions of the Quark due to each being released in cool, neutral, and warm tint versions.
> 
> A model must be distinctly different to have its own entry in the list. This is why, for example, the HDS Ra Clicky and HDS Ra Twisty are listed separately.



I hear you RichS. Your example of the Quark makes sense. (Since emitter upgrades/choices/offerings are common, they would indeed make this endeavor unwieldy.) I agree wholeheartedly with RichS limiting any and all factors according to his own strategy and logic. In this thread, he has the final word and I personally would like to see the end result. (If only EVERY CPF'er would vote!)
:twothumbs


----------



## pjandyho

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 461 Votes so far!*

Sure RichS. You do make sense too. I take it as that. This thread you started is indeed interesting.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 461 Votes so far!*



pjandyho said:


> Sure RichS. You do make sense too. I take it as that. This thread you started is indeed interesting.


 
Thanks pjandyho. By the way, I forgot to mention that I did not add the below light to the list as a must-have for you. Your description of it definitely did not sound like you were endorsing it as "must-have" light.



pjandyho said:


> 6) Quark 123^2 Turbo - Not too sure if I should add this in. Not really a fan of the UI which requires two-handed operation but it is a good alternative to the Surefire LX2. Strong bodily construction but plagued by a badly designed tail cap. I have a friend who had 3 lemon tail caps.


----------



## pjandyho

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 461 Votes so far!*



RichS said:


> Thanks pjandyho. By the way, I forgot to mention that I did not add the below light to the list as a must-have for you. Your description of it definitely did not sound like you were endorsing it as "must-have" light.



Yes you are right. I don't really consider Quark turbo as a must have. I am sorry I did not make it clear to you.


----------



## weklund

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 461 Votes so far!*

This is how it is:

1. Surefire C2
2. Malkoff MD3 V2
3. Novatac 120P
4. Surefire E2DL 200/5
5. Quark Mini 123 Titanium

Bulletproof Utility ... :devil:


----------



## tstartrekdude

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Add a vote to the Mag ROP and Mag 623, both are must haves on either end of what incans have to offer.


----------



## scott2907

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 461 Votes so far!*

My shameful admission is that I actually love my ultrafire C3's  - the single mode is a real burner with a 14500. I know that sounds cheap but there it is. I also have fenix's and 6p's but my C3 gets more use, is bright and cheap.
Aside from that I'd say my E01 or LD01, but just to be different I'm going with the C3.
I'll probably change my mind to the quarkAA tactical when it finally arrives...


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 461 Votes so far!*

OP updated with all nominations.



weklund said:


> This is how it is:
> 
> 1. Surefire C2
> 2. Malkoff MD3 V2
> 3. Novatac 120P
> 4. Surefire E2DL 200/5
> 5. Quark Mini 123 Titanium
> 
> Bulletproof Utility ... :devil:


 
Agreed - that's a list of some pretty robust lights..



scott2907 said:


> My shameful admission is that I actually love my ultrafire C3's  - the single mode is a real burner with a 14500. I know that sounds cheap but there it is. I also have fenix's and 6p's but my C3 gets more use, is bright and cheap.
> Aside from that I'd say my E01 or LD01, but just to be different I'm going with the C3.
> I'll probably change my mind to the quarkAA tactical when it finally arrives...


 
No need to be ashamed of anything you consider a must-have light. If it is a must-have to you, it must be getting the job done!


----------



## Akubra

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 466 Votes so far!*

Surefire E1B

Surefire C2

Surefire M6


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 469 Votes so far!*

OP updated.

Also updated Ra Clickly entry to indicate the new name after speaking with Henry from HDS Systems.

The 'Ra Clicky' is now 'Ra Clicky (HDS Systems EDC)'.
The 'Ra Twisty' is now 'Ra Twisty (HDS Systems EDC Twisty)'.


----------



## DM51

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 469 Votes so far!*

The name-change may cause some confusion, but the move back to the original "HDS" name is a good idea, IMO.


----------



## krayman

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 469 Votes so far!*

Surefire 6p
Nitecore D10


----------



## shipwreck

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 469 Votes so far!*

EagleTac P20C2 MKII
EagleTac M2XC4
Olight SR90


----------



## cordystoy

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 469 Votes so far!*

fenix tk20 ( I have 2) just solid
Quark mini- goes anywhere
Dereelight DBS ( don't have but will soon.)


----------



## bluepilgrim

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 469 Votes so far!*

I mentioned the LRI Photon Proton Pro as a possible must-have (will-have) when I ordered on, but after getting it I'll put it down as a 'keeper' but not must have -- the timeing on the ramping is not as convenient as I hoped. 

A nomination:
I did get a Zebralight SC50 today (warm version, and I saved a few bucks on the older version with the memory bug) and this I think IS a must-have. I'm very impressed with the timing of of the UI -- I read about it so I knew what it was supposed to do, but when I picked it up and tried it just worked: almost no 'learning curve' or practice needed -- it felt intuitive and pretty much like I had been using it all the while, and switched modes quickly enough that it's useful when I want to see something (as opposed to playing with it and 'gee -- look at the stuff this does', as I found with the Quark, the Nitecore D10, and the ITP C7). And it's all one hand -- no twisting. 

I may well get another one or two in the coming months just in case I lose this one and/or they stop making it -- I don't want to be without one. Very nice; I'm impressed!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 469 Votes so far!*



cordystoy said:


> Dereelight DBS ( don't have but will soon.)


 
If you don't have it, how do you know it's a Must-Have?


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 469 Votes so far!*

OP updated.




DM51 said:


> The name-change may cause some confusion, but the move back to the original "HDS" name is a good idea, IMO.


 
Good point DM51 - no confusion needed here... I left the name at 'Ra Clicky' and indicated the new name in parenthesis as you did with the running Ra Clicky thread.



cordystoy said:


> fenix tk20 ( I have 2) just solid
> Quark mini- goes anywhere
> Dereelight DBS ( don't have but will soon.)


 
cordystoy - which Quark mini do you own that is a must-have for you? Also, I did not add a vote for the DBS since you don't own one. If you get one and feel it is a must-have, check back in!


----------



## John Frederick

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 476 Votes so far!*

Nitecore EX-10

HDS EDC Clicky

SF 6P


----------



## kiwicrunch

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 476 Votes so far!*

zebralight H501


----------



## Lord Bear

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 476 Votes so far!*

Headlamps! My vote is for...
Surefire Saint Minimus! 
I can't vote for the Saint since I don't have it yet. 
I have several headlamps. None from Petzl. None from Zebralight. Several from Photon. (Clunky) Several from Princeton Tec. (Sleek) Surefire beats both. Hands down!


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 469 Votes so far!*

OP updated with all nominations.




bluepilgrim said:


> I mentioned the LRI Photon Proton Pro as a possible must-have (will-have) when I ordered on, but after getting it I'll put it down as a 'keeper' but not must have -- the timeing on the ramping is not as convenient as I hoped.
> 
> A nomination:
> I did get a Zebralight SC50 today (warm version, and I saved a few bucks on the older version with the memory bug) and this I think IS a must-have. I'm very impressed with the timing of of the UI -- I read about it so I knew what it was supposed to do, but when I picked it up and tried it just worked: almost no 'learning curve' or practice needed -- it felt intuitive and pretty much like I had been using it all the while, and switched modes quickly enough that it's useful when I want to see something (as opposed to playing with it and 'gee -- look at the stuff this does', as I found with the Quark, the Nitecore D10, and the ITP C7). And it's all one hand -- no twisting.
> 
> I may well get another one or two in the coming months just in case I lose this one and/or they stop making it -- I don't want to be without one. Very nice; I'm impressed!


 
Your vote for the photon proton pro has been removed. And one for the SC50 added.



Lord Bear said:


> Headlamps! My vote is for...
> Surefire Saint Minimus!
> I can't vote for the Saint since I don't have it yet.
> I have several headlamps. None from Petzl. None from Zebralight. Several from Photon. (Clunky) Several from Princeton Tec. (Sleek) Surefire beats both. Hands down!


 
Edit: Added your vote for the Saint Minimus.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 480 Votes so far!*

I believe that the 'Saint' and the 'Saint Minimus' are different models?

LOL, LBs post does sound confusing if not read in that way.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 480 Votes so far!*



Kestrel said:


> I believe that the 'Saint' and the 'Saint Minimus' are different models?
> 
> LOL, LBs post does sound confusing if not read in that way.


 
Wow..my bad! Thanks for clearing that up for me Kestrel. 

Vote for SureFire Saint Minimus added.


----------



## ninemm

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Hey Rich. You might want to remove my vote for the RA Clicky since I sold mine. I intend to get another, but I don't currently own one. Also, I'd like to nominate the T1A Titan. Amazing UI and perfect size for edc. Thanks!


----------



## lightknot

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 481 Votes so far!*

Vital Gear FB1. Excellent 1 x CR123 host.


----------



## Lord Bear

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 480 Votes so far!*



Kestrel said:


> I believe that the 'Saint' and the 'Saint Minimus' are different models?
> 
> LOL, LBs post does sound confusing if not read in that way.



Oops. Sorry for that.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



ninemm said:


> Hey Rich. You might want to remove my vote for the RA Clicky since I sold mine. I intend to get another, but I don't currently own one.


Hmm, I don't know, I'd say that your vote should still count in this case. KDOG3's legendary SF C2 thread is one of CPF's greatest threads ever, and he OP'd it when he didn't even have one. (He was between #4 and #5 at the time IIRC  )

IMHO (you owned a RA Clicky and voted it in based on that) :huh:


----------



## red02

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 480 Votes so far!*



RichS said:


> Wow..my bad! Thanks for clearing that up for me Kestrel.
> 
> Vote for SureFire Saint Minimus added.



Isn't the Minimus just the Saint without the runtime? The only difference is the battery pack. Like saying my DBS is different because I use AAs and have different runtime from someone who uses different batts and emitter.


----------



## pjandyho

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



Kestrel said:


> IMHO (you owned a RA Clicky and voted it in based on that) :huh:



But you can't call it a "must have" if you sold it away, can you?


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

OP updated.




ninemm said:


> Hey Rich. You might want to remove my vote for the RA Clicky since I sold mine. I intend to get another, but I don't currently own one. Also, I'd like to nominate the T1A Titan. Amazing UI and perfect size for edc. Thanks!


 
Vote removed for the Clicky and one added for the T1A. No harm done to the #1 spot for the clicky...



Kestrel said:


> Hmm, I don't know, I'd say that your vote should still count in this case. KDOG3's legendary SF C2 thread is one of CPF's greatest threads ever, and he OP'd it when he didn't even have one. (He was between #4 and #5 at the time IIRC  )
> 
> IMHO (you owned a RA Clicky and voted it in based on that) :huh:


 
I don't think so - he broke rule #1: *It has to be a "must have" for you.* Meaning, of the lights you own, this one is a "must" have - and therefore you would never consider selling it. (unless of course you were in dire straights)



red02 said:


> Isn't the Minimus just the Saint without the runtime? The only difference is the battery pack. Like saying my DBS is different because I use AAs and have different runtime from someone who uses different batts and emitter.


 
Yep - good call. Saint and Saint Minimus will be counted as one and the same, as the light is identical but with the extra battery pack as an added accessory.



pjandyho said:


> But you can't call it a "must have" if you sold it away, can you?


 
Agreed. Rule#1.


----------



## AlphaZen

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Way to stay on top of the thread, RichS. The dynamic nature of it has really shown through, with people adding and subtracting lights. I think you have done an excellent job of keeping it fair, staying true to your original objective of the thread, and keeping the list up-to-date. :twothumbs


----------



## nuphoria

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 482 Votes so far!*

Zebralight H501 for me.

Wickedly useful little bugger


----------



## hoongern

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 482 Votes so far!*

I'm gonna throw in another vote for the amazing little *Liteflux LF2XT*! I don't think I've come across any lights at all which can match up to its versatility, for its size...


----------



## DHart

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 482 Votes so far!*



hoongern said:


> I'm gonna throw in another vote for the amazing little *Liteflux LF2XT*! I don't think I've come across any lights at all which can match up to its versatility, for its size...



YES! Now... if Liteflux would PLEASE come out with a 14500 li-ion (AA size) version of the LF2XT, I would buy one of those in a fraction of a heartbeat! :twothumbs


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 482 Votes so far!*

I have already voted 4 times but if their is a limit thats cool but i just got a HDS 170T and it is 100% a must have and IMO deserves to be at the top so if I can have another vote I would like to add one to the HDS (Ra) 170 clicky. Thanks


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 482 Votes so far!*

Surefire E2E, C3, G2, U2, E2L Outdoorsman _Cree 1st gen single stage_.

Malkoff D Mag Tripple drop-in, M61 Or frankly any M series Malkoff drop-in.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 482 Votes so far!*

I haven't voted yet so.......

Surefire 6P(or similar host)-bored to accept 18650's.This light is the most basic of all lights with ton's of dropins available. 

Deree DBS.Lots of options and everyone needs at least one thrower in their collection.


----------



## RobertM

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 482 Votes so far!*

SureFire M6
SureFire A2
SureFire LX2


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

OP updated with all votes.




AlphaZen said:


> Way to stay on top of the thread, RichS. The dynamic nature of it has really shown through, with people adding and subtracting lights. I think you have done an excellent job of keeping it fair, staying true to your original objective of the thread, and keeping the list up-to-date. :twothumbs


 
Thanks so much AlphaZen. I really appreciate the nice feedback. 



jhc37013 said:


> I have already voted 4 times but if their is a limit thats cool but i just got a HDS 170T and it is 100% a must have and IMO deserves to be at the top so if I can have another vote I would like to add one to the HDS (Ra) 170 clicky. Thanks


 
No problem jhc - vote for Ra Clicky added. There isn't a limit on number of votes, so long as the light is truly a "must have" for you.


----------



## tsl

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 497 Votes so far!*

Ra Clicky (I have 2 Prototypes)
Muyshondt Aeon

and for an incan ... E2E


----------



## kirath16

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 497 Votes so far!*

Another vote for the 4Sevens Quark MiNi 123! What a great little light!


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 501 Votes so far!*

OP updated with all votes.


----------



## Ian2381

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 501 Votes so far!*

My two new lights get my vote.

Zebralight SC50w - you get both a headlamp and flashlight in one. great ui.:thumbsup:

Solarforce L2r - Really great light at a cheap price, excellent finish for the gun metal version. really versatile being a p60 host.:thumbsup:


----------



## kaptain_zero

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 501 Votes so far!*

Since my initial vote, I've amassed a significant number of new lights..... 

After thinking long and hard about it, I must add my vote for the Nitecore D10 and it would be the first light I would order a replacement for, should my entire collection be lost. (Naturally, I already have a backup for my Fenix E01! )

While I still enjoy my MiNi 123 and carry it regularly, I do not feel it's a must have anymore.... and so you may remove my vote for it. And thanks for the hard work maintaining this thread.... It's an outstanding resource for those of us just starting out. 

Regards

Kaptain "One... is never enough!" Zero


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 501 Votes so far!*

OP updated.




kaptain_zero said:


> While I still enjoy my MiNi 123 and carry it regularly, I do not feel it's a must have anymore.... and so you may remove my vote for it. And thanks for the hard work maintaining this thread.... It's an outstanding resource for those of us just starting out.


 
Your vote for the Quark MiNi 123 has been removed. 

Thanks for the kind words.  One of my goals when starting this thread was to give new members a place to start. Thanks to the input of so many members, I think it does that. 

When I first found CPF, I just wanted to ask "what is the best light?". Obviously there are too many considerations to ask or answer a question like that, but this thread essentially does the same thing at a higher level. At a minimum, it gives them a good place to start their research.


----------



## bluepilgrim

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 503 Votes so far!*

I've bought two lights as a result of reading this thread. 

I might add a Black & Decker BDCLIP-B 2AA, (nominally 60 lumens) which Walmart sells for $10, or a Dorcy AA, 2AA (41-4255-45 lumens or 
46-4400-maybe 25 lumens), AAA (41-4224 or 41-4252-45 lumens), or 2AAA (not clear if these are out of stock or no longer carried? Their web site is strange.), or similar -- one of which I 'must have' with me all the time, but it's not so much the specific light as one in that class. Those Dorcies, for example, are all a bit different, but if I have one in my pocket and I want something to look in a kitchen cabinet without dazzling my eyes then any of them will do fine. 

Maybe we should have a new thread with something like the old 'Chinese restaurant menu': one from column A and two from column B and a side dish. It's like I always 'must have' a #2 Phillips screwdriver in a tool box, but which specific brand or handle shape doesn't matter as long as it's a decent one. 

I'm thinking that classes of lights might be something like:

A. small, easy to carry, EDC.

B. Bright thrower.

C. Small keychain type, good for backup.

D. Low level, long run time, for emergencies.

E. Floody light, to iluminate a whole room, or a campsite. 

D. General purpose light, like the Romisen RC-N3 or RC-G2. 

If we can define the classes of lights then we can list the decent quality, or 'best lights within class', within a few price ranges, which would qualify, so that if someone got one of each he would be covered for most any kind of flashlight need.


----------



## jellydonut

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 503 Votes so far!*

Malkoff MD2 host and M60
Malkoff MD3 Wildcat.

One for when I can pull it off.:devil: The other for when its best to be discrete.

I agree with the above poster that categories could be a good thing. Headlamps, keychain lights, small EDC, medium EDC/general purpose, large/belt EDC, thrower, etc?


----------



## JNewell

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 503 Votes so far!*

Outstanding idea and thead and a real labor of love. Thank you!!! This is a very interesting "poll."


----------



## CoachV

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 503 Votes so far!*

I discovered this forum about two months ago. Finally decided to register. I'm glad I'm not alone in my "obsession" for lights! CPF reviews and experiences have helped make some very good decisions in my torch purchases, so my thanks to you all! Anyway, here are my "must haves":

EDC - RA Clicky 140 Tactical (my favorite! )

Car key ring - Quark MiNi 123 (Ti version)

My nightly walks - Quark 123*2 Turbo


----------



## Bubu

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 503 Votes so far!*

For me it would have to be the following (I only like using AA batteries):

Fenix TK40

4Sevens Quark AA2


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 503 Votes so far!*

OP updated with all votes.




bluepilgrim said:


> I've bought two lights as a result of reading this thread.


Really? Which two lights? 



JNewell said:


> Outstanding idea and thead and a real labor of love. Thank you!!! This is a very interesting "poll."


 
Thanks much! 



CoachV said:


> I discovered this forum about two months ago. Finally decided to register. I'm glad I'm not alone in my "obsession" for lights! CPF reviews and experiences have helped make some very good decisions in my torch purchases, so my thanks to you all! Anyway, here are my "must haves":
> 
> EDC - RA Clicky 140 Tactical (my favorite! )
> 
> Car key ring - Quark MiNi 123 (Ti version)
> 
> My nightly walks - Quark 123*2 Turbo


 
First, let me say - welcome to CPF!! :welcome:

You have obviously done your homework already, because you are starting out with some great choices on your lights.


----------



## bluepilgrim

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 503 Votes so far!*



RichS said:


> OP updated with all votes.
> 
> Really? Which two lights?


 
LRI Photon Proton Pro, and Zebralight SC-50 (warm -- the one on sale with the faulty memory).

The second matches me, and I got the Proton first because I liked the three levels, with sublevels, with the quick way to get there -- which the Proton doesn't have but the SC-50 does: my memory was faulty too!
But both have clicky switches on the side (which confused me) and no twisty -- which I like, and while I love the SC-50, the Proton is definitely a keeper. 

I hadn't looked at either one seriously until I read about them in this thread. There are so MANY nice lights around, but when someone rates one as 'must have' I figure they are worth taking another look at.


----------



## KiwiMark

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 511 Votes so far!*

I just checked out this thread and reading through the current top 10 I see that I have 5 lights on that list :thumbsup:


*My list:*
*Zebralight H501* (VERY useful flood, small, light, easy to get batteries)
*Nitecore D10* (I EDC one of these)
*SureFire A2* (great throw from the incan bulb, good for camping)
*Maglite 2D with ROP high (3854-H) bulb*. (I love the low as well, but this one is my pick for the 'must have')


The first 3 are already in the top ten and deservedly so. The Maglite 2D or 3D with a upgrade of bulb & batteries is a 'must have' for me - I like the bigger more powerful light for many tasks and use it around home and camping. I may not EDC it, but it is still a 'must have' in my opinion.


I also have a LF2XT on my keyring, but I don't put it on my 'must have' list because I could get by with any 1 x AAA light for that purpose. The LF may be my favourite, but my L0D did a decent job before I bought the LF.
I have a Quark AA too, but I would consider it a backup to my D10 and of the 2 I think that the D10 is the one I consider my 'must have'.
I have a Zebralight H60w that I like to use camping, but it uses a battery that is hard to find locally as well as being bigger & heavier, I think the H501 deserves to be on the list more than the H60 because of that.


----------



## Flashlites R Us

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 511 Votes so far!*

I would never part with my LF2XT with XP-G-R5.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*

OP updated.


----------



## Ian2381

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*

Man,I have a lot of lights and some is on the list but none on the top 10. I think I need a new light.


----------



## DavyCrockett

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*

Ok, I must jump in now. 

1) either Quark 123 mini or Zebralight SC30 for EDC
2) Cheap price but terrific 1500 lumens 9" Light ($124) from that 1.33 billion population country. 
3) 25 rock and roll million CP spotlight from that tool co.
4) AAA 400 lumen 4.5" adjustable light from the Land of Smiles.
5) And if I had the money lying around, I'd get the world's brightest champ, the 6800 lumens monster 3570 from Taiwan for $800.
:candle:  lovecpf :thumbsup:

Davy, KOTWF


----------



## scott2907

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*

Can I just say this thread is ACE!!! 
Some great suggestions and lots to look at and mull over.
Nice one!


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*



DavyCrockett said:


> Ok, I must jump in now.
> 
> 1) either Quark 123 mini or Zebralight SC30 for EDC
> 2) Cheap price but terrific 1500 lumens 9" Light ($124) from that 1.33 billion population country.
> 3) 25 rock and roll million CP spotlight from that tool co.
> 4) AAA 400 lumen 4.5" adjustable light from the Land of Smiles.
> 5) And if I had the money lying around, I'd get the world's brightest champ, the 6800 lumens monster 3570 from Taiwan for $800.
> :candle:  lovecpf :thumbsup:
> 
> Davy, KOTWF


 
Thanks Davy. But honestly, I really don't know what to add for you here. I need a specific light to add, and your entries are a just a little..uhh..."vague"....:candle:



scott2907 said:


> Can I just say this thread is ACE!!!
> Some great suggestions and lots to look at and mull over.
> Nice one!


Thanks Scott. So you mean to tell me you've been around CPF since 2007 and you don't have even one must-have light to add to the list??


----------



## redbike

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*

Sheesh, I've got 5 of the top 9 lights; go figgur!

Notice the G5 hasn't got a nomination yet. I don't know enough yet to be able to compare it to the other throwers, but it seems odd that nobody thinks it ranks.

Great thread!!


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*

I don't know why but I couldn't put my Tri-V into my must-have selection, but I have no hesitation about giving another vote to the 007, especially with a neutral xp-g!


----------



## JohnnyLunar

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*

My 1 light that I could never part with is my Surefire E2D LED Defender (older 120 lumen model). It was my first "serious" light, and is still my go-to light for serious applications - camping, traveling, bedside, I even keep it constantly attached to my EDC briefcase that stays with me all week at work and beside my bed every night.

I carry a handful of other pocket lights on a daily basis, but would reach for the E2DL if the SHTF.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*



redbike said:


> Sheesh, I've got 5 of the top 9 lights; go figgur!


LOL, I only have two from the current top 10 list, and one of those is going up for sale soon.


----------



## scott2907

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*



RichS said:


> Thanks Scott. So you mean to tell me you've been around CPF since 2007 and you don't have even one must-have light to add to the list??



I added the embarassing Ultrafire C3 remember?


----------



## bradleyj37

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*

i will put my vote in for my mcgizmo haiku and my ra edc clicky.


----------



## Federal LG

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*

My "must have" list:

*Surefire E1L Outdoorsman

Surefire E1B Backup*


----------



## PeaceOfMind

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*

Well, I've been watching this thread for a while, but haven't voted yet.

My must haves:

Surefire LX2
4Sevens Quark AA
4Sevens Quark MiNi AA


----------



## CLBME

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*

EDC Exec clicky HDS is my must have! Thanks.


----------



## motherfletcher

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*

Quark AA^2 Tactical R2
Fenix LD20 Q5
Fenix TK11 R2


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*

OP updated with all votes.




kaichu dento said:


> I don't know why but I couldn't put my Tri-V into my must-have selection, but I have no hesitation about giving another vote to the 007, especially with a neutral xp-g!


 
So are you adding both your Tri-V and 007 as a must have? Or just your 007? Let me know and I'll update the list.



scott2907 said:


> I added the embarassing Ultrafire C3 remember?


 
Whooops...how could I have forgotten that vote?! 



bradleyj37 said:


> i will put my vote in for my mcgizmo haiku and my ra edc clicky.


 
Ditto that!


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*



Federal LG said:


> *Surefire E1L Outdoorsman*


Glad to see a little love for a favorite! If it weren't for all the other lights I have to choose from I would list the E1L too! 


RichS said:


> So are you adding both your Tri-V and 007 as a must have? Or just your 007? Let me know and I'll update the list.


I don't have the Tri-V anymore but I'm definitely enamoured with the 007 and have a hard time putting it down. I may have to make sure I don't go back to Alaska until the middle of August so I'll be assured of some dark at night!


----------



## DM51

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*

This is one of the best threads running on CPF. RichS has hit on a very good formula for rating the popularity of lights, and he has continued to monitor it closely and keep it on track. 

It is a thread well worth directing new members to, as a "first read". I'm sticking it at the top of the page.


----------



## Machete God

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 538 Votes so far!*

I would like to put in a vote for the 4Sevens Quark Mini AA.

Curses to the OP for coming up with this thread :thumbsdow I suddenly have a few more lights on my to-buy list!


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 538 Votes so far!*



Machete God said:


> I would like to put in a vote for the 4Sevens Quark Mini AA.
> 
> Curses to the OP for coming up with this thread :thumbsdow I suddenly have a few more lights on my to-buy list!


Yeah, let's curse him! Curse you Rich!


----------



## NonSenCe

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 538 Votes so far!*

cool thread. i have been keeping eye with this since it arrived. i believe i havent answered yet. but eventually i will. 

i did count. of all the nominees i have 20 or so myself. 

so pretty much every one i would vote are already in this list. and many of them are in top10 and top 20. so they are going strong even without my vote. 

unanimous vote of mine would go to zebralight h501. its utility just amazes me every time i use it. 

others i need to think about more:

i guess im boring with them aswell

number one was h501.

2. nitecore d10. (the ui)
3. 4sevens quark aa tactical. (the ui)
4. itp a3 eos. (the value)
5. lummi raw. (custom jewel) 

just to throw a curve ball and name something odd: L-mini II. (ok fenix tk11, quark miniaa, solarforce L2, and maybe zebralight sc50 would edge or rival with lmini2 if pushed. like i said, it gets complicated after the first)

i reserve the right to vote again if my mind changes or i fall in love with something new.


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*



DM51 said:


> This is one of the best threads running on CPF. RichS has hit on a very good formula for rating the popularity of lights, and he has continued to monitor it closely and keep it on track.
> 
> It is a thread well worth directing new members to, as a "first read". I'm sticking it at the top of the page.


 
Wow - I am honored to actually have a thread worthy of being a "sticky" here on the great CPF! I really appreciate it David! 

It will be neat to see how this list evolves over time as new manufacturers come online and technologies advance. It will be interesting to see which light makers hang in there and which new ones make their way to the top.

lovecpf


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*

OP updated with all votes.



kaichu dento said:


> Glad to see a little love for a favorite! If it weren't for all the other lights I have to choose from I would list the E1L too!
> 
> I don't have the Tri-V anymore but I'm definitely enamoured with the 007 and have a hard time putting it down. I may have to make sure I don't go back to Alaska until the middle of August so I'll be assured of some dark at night!


 
You sold the Tri-V??! What about could you possibly not have liked?? Man, if I was ever able to get my hands on one I don't think it would ever be replaced. But, who knows.... so are you sure the 007 is a keeper? I didn't add yet since I wasn't sure that you were sure it was a true must-have for you.



Machete God said:


> Curses to the OP for coming up with this thread :thumbsdow I suddenly have a few more lights on my to-buy list!





kaichu dento said:


> Yeah, let's curse him! Curse you Rich!


 
Right - well join the club. I've been cursing everyone in this place ever since I stumbled onto it. I've never seen such a concentrated group of professional photographers that can take unbelievable pictures of killer lights that force you to make a bee-line to PayPal.com and empty what bank account you have left.....curse you all!! 



NonSenCe said:


> number one was h501.
> 
> 2. nitecore d10. (the ui)
> 3. 4sevens quark aa tactical. (the ui)
> 4. itp a3 eos. (the value)
> 5. lummi raw. (custom jewel)
> 
> just to throw a curve ball and name something odd: L-mini II. (ok fenix tk11, quark miniaa, solarforce L2, and maybe zebralight sc50 would edge or rival with lmini2 if pushed. like i said, it gets complicated after the first)
> 
> i reserve the right to vote again if my mind changes or i fall in love with something new.


Got your 5 added. Those Quark AAs are really popular lights.. It didn't sound like the L-mini II was really a must-have for you, so it was left out.


----------



## ninemm

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



ninemm said:


> Hey Rich. You might want to remove my vote for the RA Clicky since I sold mine. I intend to get another, but I don't currently own one. Also, I'd like to nominate the T1A Titan. Amazing UI and perfect size for edc. Thanks!



I'd also like to nominate the Surefire U2. It has stuck by my side for quite some time. Add a beamshaper and it is even more veratile. 

Congrats on your thread attaining sticky status btw!


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



NonSenCe said:


> of all the nominees i have 20 or so myself.
> 
> so pretty much every one i would vote are already in this list. and many of them are in top10 and top 20. so they are going strong even without my vote.
> 
> unanimous vote of mine would go to zebralight h501. its utility just amazes me every time i use it.
> 
> number one was h501.
> 
> 2. nitecore d10. (the ui)
> 3. 4sevens quark aa tactical. (the ui)
> 4. itp a3 eos. (the value)
> 5. lummi raw. (custom jewel)


I have a total of 39 lights in the nominees from 16 listed models and have had lights from a total of 43 listed models! 

I've had 5 lights from the top 10 and still have 4 of them! 

Have had all 5 of your listed lights and still have 3 of them! 


RichS said:


> You sold the Tri-V??! What about could you possibly not have liked?? Man, if I was ever able to get my hands on one I don't think it would ever be replaced. But, who knows.... so are you sure the 007 is a keeper? I didn't add yet since I wasn't sure that you were sure it was a true must-have for you.


I didn't really want it as much as I thought I would have, but when others say it's their favorite I don't have any trouble at all understanding why!

However the 007 is a different story and let me tell you - I like this light! Put it on the list, and some of you other guys get your 007 votes up there, because this is one of the most, wait, let me start over... this is the single most intuitive light ever made! That and, I love it! :twothumbs


> Right - well join the club. I've been cursing everyone in this place ever since I stumbled onto it. I've never seen such a concentrated group of professional photographers that can take unbelievable pictures of killer lights that force you to make a bee-line to PayPal.com and empty what bank account you have left.....curse you all!!


 Sorry about saying that Rich, and I hope you know, I was cursing you in a good way! 



> Those Quark AAs are really popular lights..


Yes they are, and one of my favorite giveaways!


----------



## Machete God

NonSenCe said:


> ... unanimous vote of mine...


feeling schizophrenic, are we? 



RichS said:


> OP updated with all votes.
> Right - well join the club. I've been cursing everyone in this place ever since I stumbled onto it. I've never seen such a concentrated group of professional photographers that can take unbelievable pictures of killer lights that force you to make a bee-line to PayPal.com and empty what bank account you have left.....curse you all!!


Well, instead of having to trawl through the forums and read through threads, we now have everything in a handy-dandy shopping list. And a constantly updated list at that. Curses all around! 

Also, many thanks for the hard work you put into maintaining this shopping list :bow:


----------



## LowBat

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*



RichS said:


> OP updated with all votes.


Hey Rich, you forgot to also update the two-way tie for #6.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 526 Votes so far!*

Rich, you've listed the Peak Eager, but the Eiger is missing!


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

OP Updated with all votes.




ninemm said:


> I'd also like to nominate the Surefire U2. It has stuck by my side for quite some time. Add a beamshaper and it is even more veratile.
> 
> Congrats on your thread attaining sticky status btw!


 
Thanks ninemm! 



Machete God said:


> feeling schizophrenic, are we?
> 
> 
> Well, instead of having to trawl through the forums and read through threads, we now have everything in a handy-dandy shopping list. And a constantly updated list at that. Curses all around!
> 
> Also, many thanks for the hard work you put into maintaining this shopping list :bow:


 
Thanks - I'm glad to do it! It's really interesting watching it evolve as we get more votes.




LowBat said:


> Hey Rich, you forgot to also update the two-way tie for #6.


 
Woooops! Good catch LowBat...fixed.




kaichu dento said:


> Rich, you've listed the Peak Eager, but the Eiger is missing!


 
......thanks for the heads-up...fixed. This just shows my ignorance with Peak lights. I've heard nothing but great things about them, but for whatever reason I've never had one. That needs to change soon....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Came to this party WAY late...

Don't have any latest/greatest lights.

Last ones to leave:
Fenix P2D Q5. Love the UI! Get months from a 123.
Zebralite (model # not on light) 1x123 3 level black. Makes EXCELLENT reading light!
EagleTac P10C2. FANTASTIC tint. Two well thought out levels of light.
2D Mag with 8 level D Flex and P7. Gets WAY dim and WAY bright and 6 levels in between! You can't buy this off the shelf but you can have one built for you.

I feel strongly enough about these lights that when I rigged my truck they all came aboard!


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



RichS said:


> ......thanks for the heads-up...fixed. This just shows my ignorance with Peak lights. I've heard nothing but great things about them, but for whatever reason I've never had one. That needs to change soon....


To quote the gal in the insurance commercial, happens to me all the time!


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Came to this party WAY late...
> 
> Don't have any latest/greatest lights.
> 
> Last ones to leave:
> Fenix P2D Q5. Love the UI! Get months from a 123.
> Zebralite (model # not on light) 1x123 3 level black. Makes EXCELLENT reading light!
> EagleTac P10C2. FANTASTIC tint. Two well thought out levels of light.
> 2D Mag with 8 level D Flex and P7. Gets WAY dim and WAY bright and 6 levels in between! You can't buy this off the shelf but you can have one built for you.
> 
> I feel strongly enough about these lights that when I rigged my truck they all came aboard!


 
Better late than never! :wave:

Votes added, except for the Zebralight. I need to know the specific model. Which model from this web page does yours look like? 

http://www.zebralight.com/


----------



## m3flies

HDS Ra Clicky 170T


----------



## Darwinsdead

m3flies said:


> HDS Ra Clicky 170T



+1 vote for same


----------



## gregman

I vote for the Peak Eiger 2AAA #8 neutral tint medium beam in brass with momentary switch. It feels good in your hand and looks nice in your shirt pocket. Am thinking of another one in HA for work!


----------



## run4jc

Can't believe I missed this one for so long. At the risk of being accused of following the crowd, the choices are simple for me - Tri-V, Haiku, Clicky 170N.

Great thread - great idea! Congrats...and made a sticky - WOW - great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## lctorana

The out-and out "must haves":


SureFire 6P

Mag ROP
SureFire E1e
BigBeam Lantern
Eveready Dolphin
At least one pre-1930 torch in original condition and fully working
A stock Maglite
A FiveMega custom light
Plus - strictly optional, of course: something with a LED in it.


----------



## RichS

OP updated with all votes.




run4jc said:


> Can't believe I missed this one for so long. At the risk of being accused of following the crowd, the choices are simple for me - Tri-V, Haiku, Clicky 170N.
> 
> Great thread - great idea! Congrats...and made a sticky - WOW - great job! :thumbsup:


 
Thanks much run4jc!! So how's that new Tri-V treatin' you? Maybe one day I'll be able to join that club...:huh:




lctorana said:


> The out-and out "must haves":
> 
> 
> SureFire 6P
> 
> Mag ROP
> SureFire E1e
> BigBeam Lantern
> Eveready Dolphin
> At least one pre-1930 torch in original condition and fully working
> A stock Maglite
> A FiveMega custom light
> Plus - strictly optional, of course: something with a LED in it.


Thanks lctorana. Your votes were added, except for the last 3. To be added, it must be a specific light, not a manufacturer or line of flashlights. I think a stock Maglite is a must-have too, but only for comparison purposes. So you can show folks - "here is a stock 3D Maglight.....ok, now here is my Quark CR2 XP-G....."

So, by your last statement, can I take it that your preference leans slightly towards incans?


----------



## linty

For me:

Fenix Tk20

Thanks! Wow... screw the kids edu fund I found some better to invest in eh? lol


----------



## RichS

linty said:


> For me:
> 
> Fenix Tk20
> 
> Thanks! Wow... screw the kids edu fund I found some better to invest in eh? lol


 
Vote added. Wow, that TK20 is creeping dangerously close to the Must-Have Top 10 list...I had to take another look at this light. It looks like a great light and one of the few Fenix lights with a neutral tint. I just don't know about that full rubber grip on the body..


----------



## Brian321

I'll go ahead and vote for the Zebralight H501. Everytime I use it I cant believe how awesome it is. Especially when you need hands free lighting.

Brian


----------



## calipsoii

RichS said:


> Vote added. Wow, that TK20 is creeping dangerously close to the Must-Have Top 10 list...I had to take another look at this light. It looks like a great light and one of the few Fenix lights with a neutral tint. I just don't know about that full rubber grip on the body..



Buy one RichS! Rumor has it they're going to be replaced by a TK21 soon that removes the throwy reflector and makes it a skinny flood lamp. TK20's built like a tank and in my opinion, the rubber body is what sets it apart from other lights. Have it in grey and yellow.


----------



## AAROSOL

nitecore d10


----------



## AILL

Novatac 120 without thinking half a second.
(I have nine of them, one is not showing up on this picture.)





This is really a must-have.

C'mon Novatac-owners: vote!

Andreas


----------



## Harry999

I have to add two more that I carry now I have them. These two just complement each other perfectly. I still carry the lights I voted for earlier so I think they should still count. Is that okay RichS?

The HDS EDC 170T Clicky
The HDS EDC High CRI 100 Clicky

When I get the Ra Twisty I have ordered I think that will be another one to vote for!


----------



## John_Galt

A Ra Clicky



A must have. I love my 140narrow version!


----------



## nakahoshi

Great Thread!

I waited forever to get one but My vote goes to the *Ra Clicky*. For all around utility it cant be beat. I own 3 now!

The Surefire U2 comes in at a close second.

-Bobby


----------



## LeeRain

I voted for the 6P but I'm gonna have to throw in a vote for the Solarforce L2. I don't see any budget lights in the top 10 list but the L2 is a solid torch that I must have. The 6P was not a must have light for me untill I bored and R2'd it but the L2 is ready to go out of the box. The gunmetal version looks like a collectors piece! For around 25 bucks, L2's are a "Must have torch" in my book.


----------



## RichS

OP updated with all votes.

This includes a removal of 1 vote for the NovaTac 120P (sorry about that Andreas). Although I really did like that light a lot, I guess I found it wasn't truly a "must-have" for me since I sold it today to free up funds for the M6-PhD. I have the HDS Clicky, and unfortunately for NovaTac the Clicky is just the latest version with improvements. Time to move on I guess...




Harry999 said:


> I have to add two more that I carry now I have them. These two just complement each other perfectly. I still carry the lights I voted for earlier so I think they should still count. Is that okay RichS?
> 
> The HDS EDC 170T Clicky
> The HDS EDC High CRI 100 Clicky
> 
> When I get the Ra Twisty I have ordered I think that will be another one to vote for!


 
Absolutely - no problem adding another vote. I added one additional vote for the HDS Clicky even though you have two. If a person had 5 A2s all with different color LEDs, it would still be one vote for the A2.



C said:


> Great Thread!
> 
> I waited forever to get one but My vote goes to the *Ra Clicky*. For all around utility it cant be beat. I own 3 now!
> 
> The Surefire U2 comes in at a close second.
> 
> -Bobby


 
Thanks Bobby - much appreciated.  I added a vote for the Ra Clicky and the U2. If you didn't mean to for the U2 to count as a "must-have" for you, let me know and I'll remove it.




LeeRain said:


> I voted for the 6P but I'm gonna have to throw in a vote for the Solarforce L2. I don't see any budget lights in the top 10 list but the L2 is a solid torch that I must have. The 6P was not a must have light for me untill I bored and R2'd it but the L2 is ready to go out of the box. The gunmetal version looks like a collectors piece! For around 25 bucks, L2's are a "Must have torch" in my book.


 
Vote for the L2 added. I bought one with a strike bezel for my wife a couple of years ago and it still sits on her night stand. Its actually been a very nice light - never had the first problem with it.


----------



## PhillyRube

My Maxabeam???


----------



## RichS

PhillyRube said:


> My Maxabeam???


First vote for this monster...added! I'm extremely jealous BTW...


----------



## Dave Huck

ITP A3 Eos


----------



## malakye666

RaLight 170e


----------



## the.Mtn.Man

Add my vote to Ra Clicky. I've only owned mine for a very brief amount of time, but I can already tell you it's the best flashlight I've ever owned.


----------



## uncle wong

Surefire C2 
Surefire 6P 
Surefire M2 
Surefire Z2
Malkoff MD2

Thrunite 2.7V-4.2V Drop In ( 3mode)


----------



## davec611

HDS EDC (Ra Clicky)
Surefire 6p
Surefire C2


----------



## m3flies

I've already cast my vote(Ra clicky). But I must say, it's nice to see 4SEVENS pulling in some votes near the top.


----------



## RichS

OP updated with all votes!


----------



## TedTheLed

I would like to make a suggestion.

Have a category for a light or two you would most like if PRICE WERE NO OBJECT,

this would then allow us to see the opinions of many members based on their knowledge and not just their ability to buy and own.

Obviously not alot of us are buying $700 - $2000 lights, like the Maxabeam or Polarion, or Titaniums -- but many more of us have read up on them and have educated opinions..should anyone need guidance in this area..
some day..


----------



## kaichu dento

TedTheLed said:


> I would like to make a suggestion.
> 
> Have a category for a light or two you would most like if PRICE WERE NO OBJECT,
> 
> this would then allow us to see the opinions of many members based on their knowledge and not just their ability to buy and own.
> 
> Obviously not alot of us are buying $700 - $2000 lights, like the Maxabeam or Polarion, or Titaniums -- but many more of us have read up on them and have educated opinions..should anyone need guidance in this area..
> some day..


What's interesting is that even without any price limit the Ra Clicky leads by such a wide margin. There are people here carrying lots of lights more expensive than the Clicky, but Henry evidently does the same things that a lot of the rest of us do, and in designing a light for himself, just happened to hit upon the best balance of utility, programmability, user friendliness and toughness to make it to the top.

Even at $1,000 the numbers for the incredible 007 are lower than I would have expected, but I think it's specifically because of it's high cost of entry that keeps it as low in the ratings as it is.

Ramble mode off...


----------



## kaptain_zero

As per the start of this thread, PRICE is not an object. This is a list of "Must Have" lights, nothing more, nothing less. I've cast my votes as have others.... price is/was never a consideration, only that it's what I would re-purchase if I lost the lights I have. 

Granted, I've got an HDS on order, specifically because of the high regard that light has garnered in this thread, but I'm not going to vote for it until I've actually used it for a while..... and decided I can't live without it. 

Regards

Christian


----------



## TedTheLed

well then I guess I must have misunderstood this rule:

" To fit in this category, it must meet the following criteria: 
It has to be a "must have" for you. Meaning, of the lights you own, this one is a "must" have - and therefore you would never consider selling it. (unless of course you were in dire straights)..."

rule says "of the lights you OWN..."

doesn't this mean "of the lights you own" ? as in "lights you bought." ?


----------



## scott2907

If I may poke my nose in:
I'm sure that I "must have" a TK40. But I can't because I can't afford it. I'm sure there are lots of lights like this. But plenty of members have them, and may vote for them from their experience. Some members will vote with price in mind, for example, I "must have" a C3. That's because its useful, but cheap which means I can mistreat it without worry. Its price is part of why I must have it. 

What the OP means, I guess, is that _price is not an object_ with respect to your desire/need to own, which is the *primary* consideration of the poll. By definition, you would need to own to evaluate this.

I suppose you could draw some interesting statistics from this thread with this in mind. For example, you could "normalize" based on price. ie, divide the number of votes for each light by a factor based on its price point. This would show a list of "best value" lights. But that isn't the point here.

In respect to the usefulness of the poll, the OP's simple concept makes it more, not less, interesting to me. I get to see what others, who spend more on their lights, or who have more money to spend, consider "worth it", and which, regardless of price are "must have's" - hence the thread title.

As the OP Christian says, its has inspired him to spend (a little more than usual maybe?) on a Ra. Me too.

I do get your point too though, but I think your idea should be a different thread.


----------



## alejo71

Quark Mini AA :thumbsup:


----------



## kaichu dento

I have been using my warm tint MiNi AA a lot lately and am going to have to throw a vote there too, and also my until recently all too ignored Titan which I've been using late at night once again.


----------



## RichS

OP updated with all votes.

The 4Sevens MiNi AA is now right on the cusp of being in the Must-Have list. Are we really going to have both of the 4Sevens single AA light models in the top 10?? :huh:



TedTheLed said:


> I would like to make a suggestion.
> 
> Have a category for a light or two you would most like if PRICE WERE NO OBJECT,
> 
> this would then allow us to see the opinions of many members based on their knowledge and not just their ability to buy and own.
> 
> Obviously not alot of us are buying $700 - $2000 lights, like the Maxabeam or Polarion, or Titaniums -- but many more of us have read up on them and have educated opinions..should anyone need guidance in this area..
> some day..


 
Ted - this is definitely an interesting idea, and may it may be a concept for another thread. Many are curious to know what the general concensus is on a particular light before it is purchased, even from others that are flashlight experts, but don't actually have the light themselves. In fact, we have a multitude of these types of threads on CPF on a continual basis. There is a lot of discussion before say a particular light is released to discuss the specs, potential build quality, value, etc. etc. etc. before anyone has any actual experience with the light. This is helpful to many in making the decision regarding whether or not to pull the trigger. 

However, for lights that are currently available, it is much more helpful to know the opinions of those that actually own and use the light you are considering purchasing. As Scott2907 said so well, this thread is about flashaholics providing their highest vote of confidence (a "must-have") on a particular light - regardless of price - based on their personal experience with the light. A vote based upon personal experience and evaluation (especially by fellow flashlight enthusiasts) provides a much more firm basis for others that are trying do decide whether or not to buy a particular light. Have you ever bought a light that you felt you just had to have, only to find that once you had it there was one nagging thing that caused you to end up selling it? That one thing is usually something you would never have known until you had personal experience with it. This has happened to me on multiple occasions. In fact, I have bought - and then sold - way more lights than I currently own for that very reason. It takes a lot for a light to be a keeper (must-have) for me, and for it to get my vote for this list. This concept is what makes this "Must-Have" list pretty solid and useful.



kaichu dento said:


> I have been using my warm tint MiNi AA a lot lately and am going to have to throw a vote there too, and also my until recently all too ignored Titan which I've been using late at night once again.


 
Quark MiNi AA vote added. Which Titan do you have? The T1A or the CR2 Ti version?


----------



## TedTheLed

gotcha.

but, just consider; case in point, someone shopping for a, say 'Maxabeam' type '46 quadrillion lumens' light. Using this list they come up with one name; Maxabeam. Is it not a diservice to this person to not advise them of other brand lights that put out very similar beams at half or a third of the cost of a Maxabeam? Just so that they are aware?


----------



## RichS

TedTheLed said:


> gotcha.
> 
> but, just consider; case in point, someone shopping for a, say 'Maxabeam' type '46 quadrillion lumens' light. Using this list they come up with one name; Maxabeam. Is it not a diservice to this person to not advise them of other brand lights that put out very similar beams at half or a third of the cost of a Maxabeam? Just so that they are aware?


 
Keep in mind that this is only one specific thread with one intended purpose on this forum. This thread is not here to provide the "service" you mentioned in your scenario. That service is provided by the CPF website as a whole.

If there was someone in the market for a Maxabeam, I would be the first person to tell them to get out of this thread and start doing their research on HID spotlights in the HID forum where the experts are. This thread is just one data point, and potentially just a starting point for anyone in the market for any light. I would never base a decision to buy a light solely on the number of votes it has here. It may, however give me some of idea of which lights I need to be looking into.


----------



## kaichu dento

RichS said:


> Which Titan do you have? The T1A or the CR2 Ti version?


Does there only being 1,000 of them take it off the list? If so then go ahead and drop this one, otherwise add my original Titan. (Sure wish they had just named the newer one the T1A alone to save the confusion!)


----------



## RichS

kaichu dento said:


> Does there only being 1,000 of them take it off the list? If so then go ahead and drop this one, otherwise add my original Titan. (Sure wish they had just named the newer one the T1A alone to save the confusion!)


 
Yep - unfortunately since they are no longer made or sold, it can't be added to this list. Doesn't mean I don't still want one though...:mecry:


----------



## bigfoot

SureFire E2DL
Ra / HDS Clicky High CRI


----------



## Ian2381

I Just made my BOB today and my main light is the MiNi AA Neutral.

This is a choice I made since I tested one even in cold rainy night in the swimming pool for 5 hrs and submerging the light from time to time and it survived pretty well.


----------



## ranger07

Eagletac M2XC4 is my #1 must have light. The sheer output and throw, combined with the size makes this my #1 must have light. I do a lot of things outside in remote areas, and its nice to have a light that can throw this far, but still be small enough to carry in my jacket pocket (in the wintertime anyway).


----------



## Burgess

My vote:


4Sevens Q-MiNi AA


:thumbsup:
_


----------



## CoachV

I'd like to add one more vote to the SF E1B Backup! :twothumbs


----------



## RichS

OP updated with all votes.

And with that, the Quark MiNi AA is the 2nd 4Sevens light to join the 'Must-Have' list!


----------



## shippingandhandling

Just got mine yesterday but I agree that the Ra Clicky is a must have. I think everyone has a mini Mag as well, but I'm not sure if it gets my nomination for a must have.


----------



## Mr. Shawn

The NiteCore D10 R2, my favorite light.


----------



## Harry999

I now have the Ra Twisty 140 and love it. I have ordered a custom High CRI 100 Twisty. The Twisty makes a great back up to the Clicky so I am voting for it as well. I already keep the Twisty in my bag with the Clicky in the pocket.


----------



## Lord Bear

:candle:
RichS, I'm not quite sure how to cast this vote properly. (I'll just cast it my way and please categorize it properly your way.)
Malkoff M61 series to include the M61/M61L/M61LL dropins.
Paired with...M61/MD2 host with hi-lo ring...M61L/SF C2 host...M61LL/VME host (VME head and 2xCR123A VME body).


----------



## m3flies

Here's a vote for my Quark 123 R5. It's a constant companion to either my Ra clicky 170T, or twisty 140.


----------



## Notsure Fire

I'll vote for the #10


----------



## AlphaZen

Along with my previous vote for the Quark Mini AA, I am voting for the Dereelight C2H. If I lost it I would certainly buy another, and I will definitely not be selling it. It's a must have for me. Thanks RichS!


----------



## RichS

OP updated with all votes. 



Notsure Fire said:


> I'll vote for the #10


 
To be clear, are you saying this light is a "must-have" for you? 

iTP A3 EOS


----------



## PhillyRube

TedTheLed said:


> gotcha.
> 
> but, just consider; case in point, someone shopping for a, say 'Maxabeam' type '46 quadrillion lumens' light. Using this list they come up with one name; Maxabeam. Is it not a diservice to this person to not advise them of other brand lights that put out very similar beams at half or a third of the cost of a Maxabeam? Just so that they are aware?



Yes, but it's NOT a Maxabeam...heheh


----------



## mitro

I've been carefully considering which of my lights I feel meet the criteria since this thread was first started. Man its tough. I keep thinking of it in terms of: "If I lost it, would have to hunt down another one?" 

I *can't* choose a Quark only because I can't settle on a model (I alternate almost daily between 123x2 and AA).

One light that I must cast my vote for is the Nitecore D10. If you have a ramping one that acts properly, its a thing of beauty. I'll have my D10 until it dies and then I'll probably fix it. 

Another must have for me is the Mag ROP. Its just such a great representation of what CPF is about. When all the other incans have gone the way of the dodo, I'll still be shining a ROP with a big grin on my face. Low or high, its simple and what I always wanted a Mag to be.

I think this thread is going to sell a lot of HDS Clickys. I know its responsible for the one headed my way.


----------



## RichS

mitro said:


> I've been carefully considering which of my lights I feel meet the criteria since this thread was first started. Man its tough. I keep thinking of it in terms of: "If I lost it, would have to hunt down another one?"
> 
> I *can't* choose a Quark only because I can't settle on a model (I alternate almost daily between 123x2 and AA).
> 
> One light that I must cast my vote for is the Nitecore D10. If you have a ramping one that acts properly, its a thing of beauty. I'll have my D10 until it dies and then I'll probably fix it.
> 
> Another must have for me is the Mag ROP. Its just such a great representation of what CPF is about. When all the other incans have gone the way of the dodo, I'll still be shining a ROP with a big grin on my face. Low or high, its simple and what I always wanted a Mag to be.
> 
> I think this thread is going to sell a lot of HDS Clickys. I know its responsible for the one headed my way.


 
Votes added. The ROP is just a couple of votes away from must-have status! Not surprising with the amazing output this mod puts out. Although no manufacturer will get credit for this one. I'll think I'll include "CPF" as the manufacturer for this amazing mod! 

Like many others, the ROP was my first Mag mod. Once I got a taste of the incan modding fun, I had to jump to the Mag85. The Mag85 is still my favorite incan Mag mod years later. Practical, insane output, insane throw.


----------



## AlphaZen

Hi RichS. After voting for the C2H a couple days ago I got interesting in how Deree was fairing against the other manufacturers. It looks like they have 9 total votes now, along with Arc, EagleTac, JetBeam and PhotonLight.


----------



## DM51

RichS said:


> The ROP is just a couple of votes away from must-have status! Not surprising with the amazing output this mod puts out. Although no manufacturer will get credit for this one. I'll think I'll include "CPF" as the manufacturer for this amazing mod!


KevinL pioneered the ROP - he should get the credit for it.


----------



## lhloy

Zebralight SC50, with or without 'W' -> the side clicky is great for point / shoot, and the UI can be sliced any way you want. This is great ergonomics for such a small short handy light.:twothumbs


----------



## YAK-28

i wouldn't give up my fenix tk40, rop, surfire e2dl, or my coast x-21.


----------



## jhc37013

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

I have already voted a few light's but if I may can I add a light, the Zebralight *SC60*.

I'm not sure if there is a maximum number of light's we can vote for and I would gladly remove another light from my voting to get this one added. I love it and consider it a definite must have, i would consider it in my top 3 favorite light's.


----------



## shado

Cool Fall SPY 007
Mac SST-50 EDC 
McGizmo Haiku XPG

I'm very surprised at the lack of votes for the Mac SST-50 EDC? The value you get in the SST-50 is off the chart! You get a choice of three types of metals to meet your needs. You get lots of light for the dollar and fit and finish that's hard to beat! I love my 007 but the SST-50 is by far the most under rated light in this thread!


----------



## RichS

All votes added. 




DM51 said:


> KevinL pioneered the ROP - he should get the credit for it.


 
Good point DM51. I gave him credit, as well as Maglite for creating the very suitable host.




jhc37013 said:


> I have already voted a few light's but if I may can I add a light, the Zebralight *SC60*.
> 
> I'm not sure if there is a maximum number of light's we can vote for and I would gladly remove another light from my voting to get this one added. I love it and consider it a definite must have, i would consider it in my top 3 favorite light's.


 
Vote added jhc. I purposely left this open ended for votes, so there is no maximum. However, I only ask that votes be limited to true "must-haves", so that in the end this is a comprehensive accounting of lights truely coveted by the CPF community.




shado said:


> I'm very surprised at the lack of votes for the Mac SST-50 EDC? The value you get in the SST-50 is off the chart! You get a choice of three types of metals to meet your needs. You get lots of light for the dollar and fit and finish that's hard to beat! I love my 007 but the SST-50 is by far the most under rated light in this thread!


 
You have to remember that many of the other lights are in unlimited supply, and can be had by anyone at anytime so long as they have the funds available. Many of the custom lights are available in "waves", so they are not as accessable. Also, custom lights are more expensive, so not as feasible for the masses to purchase. Although there are no restrictions regarding the price of a light for inclusion in this list - as this is very relative to the individual - it obviously restricts the number of people that can afford a given light. Therefore the number of people that have experience with the light - potential voters for it - will be less.

Personally, I've been close to pulling the trigger on the Mac SST-50 EDC a couple of times. One of the things that have held me back is the practicality. It would be cool to have such a powerhouse in such a pocket-able light. But since I would want the 2.8A version, I'd have to run a very low capacity IMR 16430 battery. This extremely short runtime combined with the obvious heat managment concerns has caused me to hold off. It seems to me that a well-driven XP-G is probably the brightest practical option for this size of light - especially in Ti (which would be my preference). However, I know most don't care about it being "practical", as it is a true work of art, as well as a fun "WOW" light at the same time. That is pretty obvious the way each run sells out instantaniously.


----------



## Ian2381

My newest light is the Nitecore D10 camouflage and I now understand the reason why so many members fall in love in this light.

It's a real beauty with a pocket clip and the output is really amazing.:thumbsup:


----------



## RichS

Ian2381 said:


> My newest light is the Nitecore D10 camouflage and I now understand the reason why so many members fall in love in this light.
> 
> It's a real beauty with a pocket clip and the output is really amazing.:thumbsup:


 
No question, It is a highly valued light. I wasn't sure if you were just posting your initial feedback on the light, or if that was a another vote for it as a "must-have". If it was, let me know and if so I'll add another vote for it.


----------



## Glenn7

I vote for the D10 as well as a must have, also the EX10 - I just preordered the D11.
Thanks.


----------



## RichS

Glenn7 said:


> I vote for the D10 as well as a must have, also the EX10 - I just preordered the D11.
> Thanks.


 
Votes added. And with that, the D10 takes the #4 spot away from the M6!


----------



## m3flies

RA Twisty


----------



## DHart

Must cast a vote for the D10. I had o-ring issues which made mine stiffer to operate than I liked. I just took care of the o-ring issue and now I totally love the light... it has moved to a MUST HAVE light for me. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RichS

All votes Added. 




m3flies said:


> RA Twisty


 
I've had my Twisty now for about a month. I won't be getting rid of it - period. I've got the levels dialed in to be the most useful for me, with the most used output level accessible with a slight twist.

Everyone needs a light that won't let you down when being without light is not an option. I feel like this light fits that bill better than any other. Bomb-proof comes to mind. The programmability, perfectly simple UI, high-CRI (on mine), great ergonomics, useful beam pattern, and excellent efficiency are all just icing on the cake for this light... IMO, this one will be a light in my arsenal for good due to the level of trust that can be placed in it regardless of the circumstances.

For that - it also gets my vote as a must-have.


----------



## Harry999

RichS said:


> I've had my Twisty now for about a month. I won't be getting rid of it - period. I've got the levels dialed in to be the most useful for me, with the most used output level accessible with a slight twist.



RichS,

I already have a 140 Twisty and the High CRI Custom Twisty has just cleared Customs following my online payment (unless the package is my Zebralight bundle ordered on 30 June 2010!). I am considering ordering another 140 Twisty with the 19670 tube and another with the CR123 tube that I suspect will shortly not be available at all. I guess you could say I agree with you that the Ra Twisty is a must have as well!


----------



## wyager

Quark AA^2 (tactical)
Maratac AAA (I'm not sure if this is counted separately from the iTP A3 EOS)


----------



## LotusDarkrose

My spending money is pretty limited, but I am getting a zebralight sc60 with money after christmas. Maybe they will even have the sense to put a neutral xpg in there by that time, let's hope. Or if something else output, mode, and size comparable (4" with an 18650) comes along I may consider that instead. For now, the SC60 is my must have.


----------



## mesa232323

Stanley HID0109


----------



## Bladedude

Fenix Ta-21 is a must have! 
Owned mine for 14 months now and it is the toughest light I have with the most output modes. Can be used for weeks on low mode (4 lumens), 1.5 hrs on high mode (220), and Everything in between! Throws approx. 200 meters with good spill too. Has survived 50 mph drop of ATV onto dirt road, 20mph drop off bicycle onto asphalt:fail:, and twice sank to the bottom of 2 ponds (approx 15') deep for about a half hour each time while I was trying to find it:thinking: and its still kickin!:devil:. Only thing id change is the audible clicks on the clicky switch and revolving switch system.


----------



## kaptain_zero

I've gotten another D10 since my last post in this thread, and it is still one of my favorite lights that I would have to replace in a heartbeat. However, the new top spot, since I can afford it, and I must tip my hat in acknowledgment to those before me, has been taken by an HDS Clicky..... It is an amazing light and will be the ultimate cause of my flogging several others, just to buy more HDS lights. So please add my vote for the "HDS/RA Clicky". It may not be the "perfect light" but dag nab it, what a resemblance! 

Regards

Christian


----------



## RichS

All votes added. 




Harry999 said:


> RichS,
> 
> I already have a 140 Twisty and the High CRI Custom Twisty has just cleared Customs following my online payment (unless the package is my Zebralight bundle ordered on 30 June 2010!). I am considering ordering another 140 Twisty with the 19670 tube and another with the CR123 tube that I suspect will shortly not be available at all. I guess you could say I agree with you that the Ra Twisty is a must have as well!


 
The Twisty is creeping dangerously close to the must-have list....unfortunately, I'm not sure how much longer it will meet the criteria of being readily available...that would be a true shame. I might just have to get another one before that day comes.



wyager said:


> Maratac AAA (I'm not sure if this is counted separately from the iTP A3 EOS)


 
Yes - I am listing them separately. I thought they were different lights from different manufactures. Are they not? I see that the design is very similar, but I thought that they were different lights.




LotusDarkrose said:


> My spending money is pretty limited, but I am getting a zebralight sc60 with money after christmas. Maybe they will even have the sense to put a neutral xpg in there by that time, let's hope. Or if something else output, mode, and size comparable (4" with an 18650) comes along I may consider that instead. For now, the SC60 is my must have.


 
That looks to be a good choice. Once you get it, check back in here and let me know if you still consider it to be a "must-have" light for you based on your experience. We want to limit this list to lights you own so that you can give an endorsement based on personal experience.




Bladedude said:


> Fenix Ta-21 is a must have!
> Owned mine for 14 months now and it is the toughest light I have with the most output modes. Can be used for weeks on low mode (4 lumens), 1.5 hrs on high mode (220), and Everything in between! Throws approx. 200 meters with good spill too. Has survived 50 mph drop of ATV onto dirt road, 20mph drop off bicycle onto asphalt:fail:, and twice sank to the bottom of 2 ponds (approx 15') deep for about a half hour each time while I was trying to find it:thinking: and its still kickin!:devil:. Only thing id change is the audible clicks on the clicky switch and revolving switch system.


 
That is one abused light! You conducted the perfect torture test without even trying!!:twothumbs

Pics please.....


----------



## wyager

RichS said:


> Yes - I am listing them separately. I thought they were different lights from different manufactures. Are they not? I see that the design is very similar, but I thought that they were different lights.


It seems the electronics are similar-all that's different is the body. I voted for the maratac over the Itp because it's better knurled, and more attractive IMO.


----------



## LotusDarkrose

Yeah, sorry, I'm stupid when I stay up late and post 

Anyways, my must have is my Quark AA Mini WW. I use it EVERY morning when I wake up because it doesnt hurt my eyes one bit on low right after I open my eyes, and it's just the right amount of light to get out the door and not wake the woman at the same time  

QMini AA WW + key chain trit vial = perfect bedside light for me.


----------



## RichS

LotusDarkrose said:


> Yeah, sorry, I'm stupid when I stay up late and post
> 
> Anyways, my must have is my Quark AA Mini WW. I use it EVERY morning when I wake up because it doesnt hurt my eyes one bit on low right after I open my eyes, and it's just the right amount of light to get out the door and not wake the woman at the same time
> 
> QMini AA WW + key chain trit vial = perfect bedside light for me.


 
No problem at all - others have done the same thing. Vote added for the Quark MiNi AA, which puts it equal with the SF LX2 in the rankings - not bad! It is a nice light - a friend of mine has one and I was pretty impressed with the tiny size for an AA light. I am just more of a CR2/CR123 light kind of guy due to the extra capacity to size ratio of those batteries. But I do see why the AA/AAA format lights are so popular due to the readily available power source.


----------



## Monocrom

The Maratac AAA model and the iTP EOS A3 are the same model with very minor differences. Maratac has checkering and no key-ring post at the tailcap. Instead, it has a wire ring for key-ring attachment. The iTP has grooves instead of checkering. Otherwise, same body and same electronics. Along with even the same pocket clip. Same light. Just very minor differences. Car companies do the same thing all the time. For example: The Pontiac G5 is the same car as the Chevy Cobalt coupe. Same sheet metal, same frame, same under-pinnings. They just changed the badges and tweaked the tail lights. 

It's clear that iTP is making the light _for _Maratac.


----------



## RichS

wyager said:


> It seems the electronics are similar-all that's different is the body. I voted for the maratac over the Itp because it's better knurled, and more attractive IMO.


 



Monocrom said:


> The Maratac AAA model and the iTP EOS A3 are the same model with very minor differences. Maratac has checkering and no key-ring post at the tailcap. Instead, it has a wire ring for key-ring attachment. The iTP has grooves instead of checkering. Otherwise, same body and same electronics. Along with even the same pocket clip. Same light. Just very minor differences. Car companies do the same thing all the time. For example: The Pontiac G5 is the same car as the Chevy Cobalt coupe. Same sheet metal, same frame, same under-pinnings. They just changed the badges and tweaked the tail lights.
> 
> It's clear that iTP is making the light _for _Maratac.


 
Thanks for the additional info on these two lights.

These seemingly minor difference between these two lights are enough for individuals to choose one over the other. For example, because of the key-ring post at the bottom of the light, the ITP cannot tailstand, while the Martac can. This is a deciding factor for many individuals when deciding which light to buy. Another huge factor for flashaholics like us is the ergonomics and grip due to the knurling design or pattern on the body.

Because of the differences, I'll leave them listed as separate lights for voting purposes. If they were the same light in all aspects with the exception of different branding, I would combine the votes for them. This same logic applies for keeping lights separate that are the same in fuction but different in form/asthetics as is the case with the SureFire C2 and Z2.


----------



## TRITON

G'day, my vote is for 1. muyshondt aeon. But I also think ITP A2. ZEBRA SC30. and ITP A3. That way I have all my prefered battery combo's covered. And not to forget the Fenix EO1 of course. There is so many other great lights that I own how hard is this to narrow down.

Crikey, I must carry about 5 lights with me every were I go, I'd feel naked with out them.  Oh and one of them is the Zebra h501, then theres the quark cr2 mini, the IlluminaTI xpg, Freds La Patite Killer, the photon Rex, Nextorch K1,Leatherman monarch 200, and Thrunite Tikey. AAAHHH! How are you suppose to vote for just one must have. OH no I just remembered what about the Peak Shasta N, Or the WEE. I got to stop this its making my brain spin.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I don't have a whole slew of pocket lights like that ^

But I have a few and as I'm sure I've already mentioned only a Quark AA could bump my Fenix P2D out of my pocket.

Where I'm rich in lights is in 2x123 or 1x18650. I have better than a dozen of those including EagleTac P10C2, Fenix TK10, Wolf Eyes Sniper, Ultrafire, Solarfire, Inova X02 and X03, Dereelight CL1H V3, Surefire G2 and C2 and Luma Power Luma Hunter M1. Along with a no name HA3 light and a few others.

Of these the EagleTac, Inova and LumaPower are ones I'd try HARD to replace!


----------



## Navin_R_Johnson

My Quark AA Mini NW is a must have for me.


----------



## barnesnet

I’m currently loving the Fenix LD10 R4


----------



## aldagoods

Ok - 
Have to add my vote... the drumroll...

1: Novatac 120P. 

I am hoping the light still qualifies, as, I have no idea what Novatac is doing with their current models, ebay availability, or if you consider the easter-egg hack giving "availability." 

But after getting this light at the end of 2007 or early 2008, I still use the light daily. The low-low is unbeatable on a bedstand or late night camping -- from what I know, still one of the best low's out there. The UI still rocks...still love it over the nitecore R2 and jetbeam rrt-0 I have bought. Beam color and shape is fantastic. Being able to use different voltage batteries is great. Tail stand. Waterproof, and hard as hell to damage. I kicked myself when I spent that much money for this light on a whim years back -- its one of the best regrets I have ever had. Going on almost 3 years of fantastic use, it has to be on the list. Not the brightest kid on the block by any means anymore, but it is the light I rely on for any situation, and if I could only take one, this is it. 

runners up for #2 and 3:

2: RA Clicky, 140cn. Bought it for my mom - fantastic light, but not "mine." Other posters have described how good this light is. 

3: Surefire E2e incan: horrid battery life, but the form factor, color rendering, durability and throw outdoors makes for a great second light to the novatac [2 is 1, 1 is none, right?]. Been kicking butt for almost 7 years strong. Was the first light I owned where I experienced the, "hey, can I borrow yours?" - when asked by buds going on late night bathroom breaks and hikes at night in the middle of nowhere in baja mexico.


----------



## aldagoods

RichS - 

To clairfy - being that I dont really _own_ the RA clicky, consider the 120P as my must have, with the E2e as second.


----------



## Mynock

Hi everyone, 

I am relatively new to good flashlights, I have a couple now but I must say the one I find absolutely indispensable is my PD20, since getting it I take it everywhere with me and now I can not imagine not having it!


----------



## toos

Zebralight H501. Wish I had the one with the new UI, but its a great light anyway.


----------



## RichS

All votes added! 




TRITON said:


> G'day, my vote is for 1. muyshondt aeon. But I also think ITP A2. ZEBRA SC30. and ITP A3. That way I have all my prefered battery combo's covered. And not to forget the Fenix EO1 of course. There is so many other great lights that I own how hard is this to narrow down.
> 
> Crikey, I must carry about 5 lights with me every were I go, I'd feel naked with out them.  Oh and one of them is the Zebra h501, then theres the quark cr2 mini, the IlluminaTI xpg, Freds La Patite Killer, the photon Rex, Nextorch K1,Leatherman monarch 200, and Thrunite Tikey. AAAHHH! How are you suppose to vote for just one must have. OH no I just remembered what about the Peak Shasta N, Or the WEE. I got to stop this its making my brain spin.


 

Here are the "must-have" votes I added for you:

Muyshondt Aeon
iTP A2
iTP A3
Zebralight SC30
Fenix E01
After that, it just sorta looked like you went into a Flashaholic "fit".....it's ok, happens to all of us from time to time...:huh: 



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I don't have a whole slew of pocket lights like that ^
> 
> But I have a few and as I'm sure I've already mentioned only a Quark AA could bump my Fenix P2D out of my pocket.
> 
> Where I'm rich in lights is in 2x123 or 1x18650. I have better than a dozen of those including EagleTac P10C2, Fenix TK10, Wolf Eyes Sniper, Ultrafire, Solarfire, Inova X02 and X03, Dereelight CL1H V3, Surefire G2 and C2 and Luma Power Luma Hunter M1. Along with a no name HA3 light and a few others.
> 
> Of these the EagleTac, Inova and LumaPower are ones I'd try HARD to replace!


 
PlayboyJoeShmoe - I had a hard time deciphering your "must-have" lights out of this. If you have a specific light(s) that is a "must-have" for you, let me know and I'll add it (them).



aldagoods said:


> RichS -
> 
> To clairfy - being that I dont really _own_ the RA clicky, consider the 120P as my must have, with the E2e as second.


 
Thanks for the clarification. Votes added. :thumbsup:


----------



## zosocpf

owned quaqrk aa & mini, nitecore d10sp, nitecore d10r2, jetbeam pro1, zebralitght h501w, and sc5ow...my vote goes to zebralight sc50w


----------



## Didji

My dad had the SureFire LX2, and he liked it, but dunno about the others.


----------



## CoachV

I would like to add the 4Sevens Quark 123^2.


----------



## Kelly G

I would like to add quark aa2 and fenix tk20 for must have lights


----------



## DHart

I would like to add Quark MiNi123. Amazing little light. It is a "Must Have" for me.


----------



## CarpentryHero

Fenix LD20 and TK11 my EDC when not working
Pelican7060 LED my EDC while working
Streamlight SuperTac is just need to have even though it's impractical


----------



## Machete God

RichS said:


> No problem at all - others have done the same thing. Vote added for the Quark MiNi AA, which puts it equal with the SF LX2 in the rankings - not bad! It is a nice light - a friend of mine has one and I was pretty impressed with the tiny size for an AA light. I am just more of a CR2/CR123 light kind of guy due to the extra capacity to size ratio of those batteries. But I do see why the AA/AAA format lights are so popular due to the readily available power source.



I have a hunch that it's not only because it runs off widely available AA batteries. Have you tried one of these running off a li-ion 14500? 300 OTF lumens oo:


----------



## DHart

Machete God said:


> I have a hunch that it's not only because it runs off widely available AA batteries. Have you tried one of these running off a li-ion 14500? 300 OTF lumens oo:



Yeah, I'm a big fan of the RCR123 lights as well, but certainly the AA/AAA form factor is FAR more versatile from a powering standpoint and 14500's are a God Send to the AA lights that will run them. If I had to pick only one or the other, I'd have to give the nod to AA form factor for superb powering versatility!


----------



## cmanley

I must have my 6P and C2HA. Other lights come and go but I will always have at least one of each. Malkoff M61w and M61 also.


----------



## RobertM

I would like to add a vote for the Ra Clicky.

I got my Ra Clicky (high-CRI 100 lumen) about a month ago and am totally blown away by it. I can't believe that I waited this long to own one. In the past, I've rotated my EDC among a variety of SureFire models that I own. Since buying the Ra Clicky, it has been my EDC every single day! This light will be sticking around for sure.

I now fully understand why it tops the list (by a pretty good margin too) as the #1 Flashaholic Must Have Flashlight.

It really is _that_ good. 

Robert


----------



## pjandyho

RobertM said:


> I would like to add a vote for the Ra Clicky.
> 
> I got my Ra Clicky (high-CRI 100 lumen) about a month ago and am totally blown away by it. I can't believe that I waited this long to own one. In the past, I've rotated my EDC among a variety of SureFire models that I own. Since buying the Ra Clicky, it has been my EDC every single day! This light will be sticking around for sure.
> 
> I now fully understand why it tops the list (by a pretty good margin too) as the #1 Flashaholic Must Have Flashlight.
> 
> It really is _that_ good.
> 
> Robert


Without trying to sound like a fanboy myself I would like to congratulate you on your enlightenment. I have many Surefire too but my main EDC is still my HDS Ra clicky, either high CRI or the 140 guaranteed tint. I don't really EDC the 170 as I prefer the floodier beam of the SSC emitters. The 170 tactical I use it as a backup for throw when I am able to carry two or more lights out.


----------



## RichS

All votes added. 




zosocpf said:


> owned quaqrk aa & mini, nitecore d10sp, nitecore d10r2, jetbeam pro1, zebralitght h501w, and sc5ow...my vote goes to zebralight sc50w


 
Vote for the sc50 added.




Didji said:


> My dad had the SureFire LX2, and he liked it, but dunno about the others.


 
First - welcome to CPF! :welcome:

That LX2 is a very popular light. I didn't add a vote for it though since this list is for lights CPF members personally nominate based on personal experience. So get your dad to join and cast his vote! Do you have any lights your would consider a must-have?




Machete God said:


> I have a hunch that it's not only because it runs off widely available AA batteries. Have you tried one of these running off a li-ion 14500? 300 OTF lumens oo:


 
300 lumens?! Is the light rated up to 4.2v? Now you have me thinking I need to buy me one of these.....:huh: My wallet doesn't thank you..




cmanley said:


> I must have my 6P and C2HA. Other lights come and go but I will always have at least one of each. Malkoff M61w and M61 also.


 
Votes added. Only one vote added for the M61 (different LED tints don't equate to a different model in this list).




RobertM said:


> I would like to add a vote for the Ra Clicky.
> 
> I got my Ra Clicky (high-CRI 100 lumen) about a month ago and am totally blown away by it. I can't believe that I waited this long to own one. In the past, I've rotated my EDC among a variety of SureFire models that I own. Since buying the Ra Clicky, it has been my EDC every single day! This light will be sticking around for sure.
> 
> I now fully understand why it tops the list (by a pretty good margin too) as the #1 Flashaholic Must Have Flashlight.
> 
> It really is _that_ good.
> 
> Robert


 
I completely agree with your sentiment. After getting the Clicky and loving it so much, I had to pick up a twisty. It quickly became another "must-have" for me once I set the levels to my liking. I navigate towards the Twisty more now due to the simplicity, compactness, and great tail-standing ability since it is used indoors very often. HDS Lights are just the bomb...


----------



## Machete God

RichS said:


> 300 lumens?! Is the light rated up to 4.2v? Now you have me thinking I need to buy me one of these.....:huh: My wallet doesn't thank you..


Well, you already have me thinking I need to buy me one of every light in the top 10...

About your question: The circuitry is. The light itself er, 4Sevens said it was ok to run li-ions in the beginning, then went back and said it wasn't, due to the lack of metal to carry the heat away from the emitter and circuitry - so if you toast it, it isn't covered by the warranty. But around these parts, many run it on 14500s anyway, making sure to only run Max in short bursts of a minute or less 

Think about it. 320 lumens at turn on... 300 lumens after 1 minute... From a light small enough to hang on your key-chain...


P.S. Tip for your wallet, don't forget the CPF8 discount if ordering from 4Sevens...


----------



## ninemm

I think I already have the T1A on the list. I'd like to add Delghi's Iris to the list as well. I don't think a maker has blended form and function together as well as Delghi has IMHO. This one, like my XPG modded T1A, will never leave me. 







*I didn't see any rules about not including pics. But if you want me to take it down let me know.


----------



## RichS

Machete God said:


> Well, you already have me thinking I need to buy me one of every light in the top 10...
> 
> About your question: The circuitry is. The light itself er, 4Sevens said it was ok to run li-ions in the beginning, then went back and said it wasn't, due to the lack of metal to carry the heat away from the emitter and circuitry - so if you toast it, it isn't covered by the warranty. But around these parts, many run it on 14500s anyway, making sure to only run Max in short bursts of a minute or less
> 
> Think about it. 320 lumens at turn on... 300 lumens after 1 minute... From a light small enough to hang on your key-chain...
> 
> 
> P.S. Tip for your wallet, don't forget the CPF8 discount if ordering from 4Sevens...


 
Good to know - if the circuitry can handle it, that's good enough for me. The rest is up to me not being stupid with it.. For $35 after discount, I might have to pull that trigger. Did someone actually measure it at 320 *OTF* with an IS? That would be pretty amazing out of a single AA light...




ninemm said:


> I think I already have the T1A on the list. I'd like to add Delghi's Iris to the list as well. I don't think a maker has blended form and function together as well as Delghi has IMHO. This one, like my XPG modded T1A, will never leave me.
> 
> *I didn't see any rules about not including pics. But if you want me to take it down let me know.


 


What a beautiful light!! I've been drooling over these since I saw them...

Vote added! And pics are great BTW!! Who ever complained about some nice eye candy?? :huh:


----------



## Machete God

RichS said:


> Good to know - if the circuitry can handle it, that's good enough for me. The rest is up to me not being stupid with it.. For $35 after discount, I might have to pull that trigger. Did someone actually measure it at 320 *OTF* with an IS? That would be pretty amazing out of a single AA light...


Yep. Was tested at 320 OTF in BigC's IS, this post misidentifies it as a 'Quark AA XP-G', though. If you read on in that thread, you'll see that he's clearly talking about a MiNi AA.

This is the result for the "neutral" tint and "warm" tint MiNi AAs, with corresponding slightly lower output of 298 and 253 OTF lumens (respectively) at turn on


----------



## Minjin

I remember a time when the Arc AAA would have had the number one spot on a list like this. I think I actually remember this exact sort of thread many years ago. Oh, how the mighty have fallen...

I vote for:

Fenix L2D/LD20 - best all around flashlight for the money (I personally think 2AA is the best form factor out there)
iTP A3 EOS Upgrade - best AAA keychain light for the money
Photon Freedom - best coin cell keychain light (yeah its a little expensive compared to the clones), everyone should have one even if just to experience the great UI
Priceton Tec EOS headlamp - best head light for the money, easily modable, good warranty

I think everyone should have a long runtime, ultra durable AAA or AA light such as Arc AAA, CMG/Gerber Infinity, or Fenix E1/E01. Only ones still available (that I think are worth the money) are the Gerber Infinity and the Fenix E01. I haven't handled the GI yet, so I guess I'll have to vote for:

Fenix E01 - best ultra durable, extremely efficient, compact, long run time light for the money


----------



## Clubo

My must haves so far are the Fenix LD20 and the Surefire A2.


----------



## d1337

iTP A3 EOS

Priceton Tec EOS headlamp

Photon Freedom

Maratac AAA


----------



## ishmael

malkoff wildcat

Malkoff M31

Malkoff M31L

Malkoff M60

Malkoff M61


----------



## TJx

Surefire G2Z, C3, A2


----------



## RichS

All votes added. 

And with that, iTP makes it's way onto the "Must-Have" list. I knew it wouldn't take long. Not only that, it bumped the SureFire LX2 off the list in the process...




Minjin said:


> I remember a time when the Arc AAA would have had the number one spot on a list like this. I think I actually remember this exact sort of thread many years ago. Oh, how the mighty have fallen...


 
I still love the bomb-proof design of the Arc AAA. I've always wanted one, but the crazy output and levels available from the tiny XP-G lights have kept me from pulling the trigger. It's probably a shame, since I'm sure it would become my favorite light once I got it... I would imagine it's comparable to the 100 lumen (burst) HDS High CRI lights I have that sound relatively dim, but have quickly become my favorites due the perfection of design and beam pattern. Yep, brightest doesn't necessarily mean "best"...




ishmael said:


> malkoff wildcat
> 
> Malkoff M31
> 
> Malkoff M31L
> 
> Malkoff M60
> 
> Malkoff M61


 
Malkoff votes added (only 1 for the M31).


----------



## Waspy

I'm voting for the 9P, like the 6P but better.

The top ten list is totally logical apart from the M6, how did that get in there?

Large, expensive, short runtime, not THAT bright. Am I missing something?


----------



## RobertM

Waspy said:


> I'm voting for the 9P, like the 6P but better.
> 
> The top ten list is totally logicalal apart from the M6, how did that get in there?
> 
> Large, expensive, short runtime, not THAT bright. Am I missing something?



Start here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/204862


----------



## Monocrom

Waspy said:


> I'm voting for the 9P, like the 6P but better.
> 
> The top ten list is totally logical apart from the M6, how did that get in there?
> 
> Large, expensive, short runtime, not THAT bright. Am I missing something?


 
Yup. You're missing an M6. 

When you own one, you understand. :thumbsup:


----------



## wacbzz

Ra/HDS Clicky (_any_ output level)

Malkoff Hound Dog

SF 9P w/Malkoff M61

4Sevens Quark Tactical 123x2

Peak Eiger (any output level/body combo)

BTW, you have ARC AAA listed twice (once with one vote and once with five votes).


----------



## RichS

All votes added! 




Waspy said:


> I'm voting for the 9P, like the 6P but better.
> 
> The top ten list is totally logical apart from the M6, how did that get in there?
> 
> Large, expensive, short runtime, not THAT bright. Am I missing something?


 
Vote for the 9P added. 

The M6 got in there because it is very deserving of it (ranked #5 no less). When I first got into this hobby, I thought about the M6 the same way as you - not practical and too big. But then all the discussion and love of this light intrigued me enough to get one, and I knew first hand what all the hype was about. 

The form factor, design, rugged-ness, and beautiful beam produced by this light is 2nd to none. However, the practicality of the light used to be an issue. You'd have to have a lot of expendable income to afford to run it on primaries very often. But due to the awesome nature of the M6, the creative and talented members of this forum decided to make it practical to run.

You can now buy rechargeable battery holders for this light, as well as a bi-pin holder that allows you to run any number of bulbs in the M6 for any type of use you can come up with. 

But the absolute coolest thing I have ever seen created on this forum was recently created for the M6 called the PhD-M6. It is a 3x17670 battery holder with a built in voltage regulater with 4 custom preset voltage options... this allows a user to define what bulbs they want to use in the light most often, and have their PhD-M6 programmed with 4 unique voltage outputs to run these bulbs regulated!...there's no better time to get on the M6 train!! :wave:

The level effort put into designing this after-market add-on alone should clue you in to the appreciation people have for the M6.




wacbzz said:


> Ra/HDS Clicky (_any_ output level)
> 
> Malkoff Hound Dog
> 
> SF 9P w/Malkoff M61
> 
> 4Sevens Quark Tactical 123x2
> 
> Peak Eiger (any output level/body combo)
> 
> BTW, you have ARC AAA listed twice (once with one vote and once with five votes).


 
Votes added. Thanks for the heads-up on the ARC AAA. I combined the votes in the OP. :thumbsup:


----------



## JNewell

Waspy said:


> I'm voting for the 9P, like the 6P but better.
> 
> The top ten list is totally logical apart from the M6, how did that get in there?
> 
> Large, expensive, short runtime, not THAT bright. Am I missing something?



Yes, you're missing an M6. It is something that is hard to appreciate until you light one up in your own hand. I'm not being facetious or sarcastic. Use one and you become a believer.


----------



## CoachV

I would like to remove my vote for the Quark 123*2 Turbo and add a vote for the Surefire 6P and the Malkoff M61 Drop-In. The SF 6P with the Malkoff Drop In is a fantastic light and my new favorite!


----------



## wyager

+1 for nitecore D10 please. :wave:


----------



## safety first

Sure Fire 6P


----------



## RichS

All votes added. 

And with that, the 6P takes the *#2 *spot from the H501!




CoachV said:


> I would like to remove my vote for the Quark 123*2 Turbo and add a vote for the Surefire 6P and the Malkoff M61 Drop-In. The SF 6P with the Malkoff Drop In is a fantastic light and my new favorite!


 
Vote for the Quark 123*2 removed, and 6P & M61 votes added.


----------



## KevinL

My vote: 
U2 Digital Ultra.. still the ULTRA after all these years


----------



## Minjin

I don't get all the votes for the 6P. Does anyone actually use it as a 6P anymore, with a P60 or P61? If not, it's not a 6P. We might as well vote for a Maglite 2 or 3 D as a "must have" purely because of the mods we do to it.

If you're just using it as a host, I find it very difficult to recommend when you can get something like a Solarforce L2 for 10 dollars shipped. :shrug:


----------



## JNewell

Minjin said:


> I don't get all the votes for the 6P. Does anyone actually use it as a 6P anymore, with a P60 or P61? *If not, it's not a 6P. *We might as well vote for a Maglite 2 or 3 D as a "must have" purely because of the mods we do to it.
> 
> If you're just using it as a host, *I find it very difficult to recommend when you can get something like a Solarforce L2 for 10 dollars shipped*. :shrug:



I don't get why a 6P is not a 6P if you change the light source. Is a Maglite 2D something else if you substitute another incan bulb? What if you use an LED drop-in?

I think there's a lot of difference between the 6P and the L2, but that's a matter of personal choice.


----------



## Minjin

JNewell said:


> I don't get why a 6P is not a 6P if you change the light source. Is a Maglite 2D something else if you substitute another incan bulb? What if you use an LED drop-in?
> 
> I think there's a lot of difference between the 6P and the L2, but that's a matter of personal choice.


So, in your opinion, just how much can you change and have it remain the same light? 

I'll help you out a little bit:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ship_of_Theseus


----------



## Monocrom

Minjin said:


> {SureFire 6P}
> 
> If you're just using it as a host, I find it very difficult to recommend when you can get something like a Solarforce L2 for 10 dollars shipped. :shrug:


 
Sorry, but as someone who owns examples of both; yes, there is a difference. And I mean in overall quality. But other details need to be noted. I bought the first version of the L2 host. Came with a reverse-clicky, a ridiculously aggressive strike-bezel, and no drop-in. (It also didn't enjoy 18650 compatibility which is a big selling point for SolarForce now.)

I like my L2 host now . . . After replacing the ridiculous bezel ring with a smoother stainless steel one, and using the momentary-on tailcap from my SolarForce L600 on it. (The tailcap being the only thing of actual quality on the now discontinued L600. Unfortunately, they discontinued the tailcap as well.)

Even in stock form, the SureFire 6P is still an excellent light. Can't speak for other CPFers, but I do have a 6P that is stock. Hell, I have a C2 that is stock as well. An E2E that's stock. And most likely a few other SureFires, including my M6.

6P is excellent on its own. But as flashaholics we greedily want more of everything. And that's perfectly fine. But even in stock form, the 6P outclasses a standard 3D [email protected] in size and output.


----------



## JNewell

Minjin said:


> So, in your opinion, just how much can you change and have it remain the same light?
> 
> I'll help you out a little bit:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ship_of_Theseus


 
Oh, thank you. :thinking: I will consider myself...illuminated. :duh2: Please read on...



> The Ship of Theseus, also known as Theseus' paradox, or various variants, notably grandfather's axe (US) and Trigger's Broom (UK) is a paradox that raises the question of *whether an object which has had all its component parts replaced remains fundamentally **the same object*.





> Plutarch thus questions whether the ship would remain the same if it were *entirely replaced, piece by piece*.


 
You aren't even close...not even remotely.


----------



## wyager

JNewell said:


> Oh, thank you. :thinking: I will consider myself...illuminated. :duh2: Please read on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't even close...not even remotely.



The ship paradox applies to only one of the replacement paradoxes. According to Aristotle, using a dropin or changing the switch to a different model or anything like that WOULD make the light a different object-and as I understand it, the same goes for jewish law (I didn't look for any more systems where this is the case). Looking at the whole article, it's clear many philosophers believe that upgrades or modifications change the object in to something else.

Have you noticed how whenever someone mods a mag 2D, they make it very clear they have done so? A maglite with an SSC-50 is not referred to as simply a "2D mag". The same should apply to surefire, but for some reason many people act as though it does not.


----------



## Monocrom

Not quite the same, but reminds me of a conversation between two guys. One mentions he's used the same hatchet going on 50 years. The other guy asks why he doesn't just buy a new one. First guy reponds that he's happy with it.

After all . . . He's only replaced the handle three times, and the head twice.


----------



## wyager

Monocrom said:


> Not quite the same, but reminds me of a conversation between two guys. One mentions he's used the same hatchet going on 50 years. The other guy asks why he doesn't just buy a new one. First guy reponds that he's happy with it.
> 
> After all . . . He's only replaced the handle three times, and the head twice.



That's mentioned in the wikipedia article. "Grandfather's/George Washington's axe"


----------



## JNewell

Replacing a bulb with another bulb isn't even close...replacing an incan bulb with an LED isn't close, either. 

I will describe for you a light that might be getting close. I don't think it's there, but I think you have to go about this far to even have a discussion. My ancient EDC 6Z has, under SureFire's warranty, had the following replaced: two tailcaps; two lanyard rings; easily half a dozen lexan windows; one bezel complete with Pyrex window; several P60 LAs and, finally, a Malkoff M61. The body tube is the only original part. I would argue it's still the same light, but I'd be able to see someone thinking otherwise. And, I'd say that the fact that this light is still in everyday service is a very, very strong indication of why its close kin, the 6P, should be at the top of that list. :thumbsup:


----------



## wyager

If I take a quark AA^2 tactical warm white head and put it on a quark AA regular cool white body, it would be absolutely retarded to call it a quark AA^2 regular cool white. Same goes for replacing other parts... but mostly dropins, as according to aristotle, they change the _function_.


----------



## AlphaZen

Is a SureFire still a SureFire if you replace the stock electronics and light source with another company's drop-in? Hard to say, but I would say not entirely. It doesn't have the same reliability or performance (whether that increases or decreases). 

That being said, can I vote for the SureFire 6P because I love it's form, how it started the "drop-in" craze, and how versatile it is because of it? Absolutely. 

It is a good question, but in regards to this forum's topic of a must-have light it seems as though anyone has the right to vote for a 6P as such.


----------



## wacbzz

So what about the 6P with the new KX4 head? Its _function_ surely cannot be changed. It _IS_, however, a 6P through and through.

After reading a few pages of this thread though, I suspect that when most people are voting for the 6P, they are voting for the version that has been out for years with the removable bezel. 

Except for Monocrom (), they _aren't_ voting for the 6P with any stock SF LED know to man. Look at how many posts there are listing the various drop-ins going into that host.

I would be more inclined to distinguish between the 6P as a whole light (as it came from the factory - meaning using the original SF drop-in and tailcap) and as a host. 

I think given that view, the 6P would still be up there, but as a host only - not as a whole SF light.


----------



## Minjin

AlphaZen said:


> Is a SureFire still a SureFire if you replace the stock electronics and light source with another company's drop-in? Hard to say, but I would say not entirely. It doesn't have the same reliability or performance (whether that increases or decreases).
> 
> That being said, can I vote for the SureFire 6P because I love it's form, how it started the "drop-in" craze, and how versatile it is because of it? Absolutely.
> 
> It is a good question, but in regards to this forum's topic of a must-have light it seems as though anyone has the right to vote for a 6P as such.


I'm not trying to stomp on anyone's rights.  I'm just trying to have a discussion. 

I find the philosophical question interesting which is why I brought it up, but lets keep it more grounded in reality and context. Don't forget that the context of this thread is lights that you would recommend as a must have. If someone sees you using your 6P with upgraded clicky tail cap and high dollar Malkoff drop in and they ask what the light is so they can buy one, do you just say 6P? Because, that to me is the context of the thread. If you wouldn't say 6P then (because it would be foolish and would set the other person up for disappointment), then you shouldn't say 6P now.


----------



## wyager

Minjin said:


> If you wouldn't say 6P then (because it would be foolish and would set the other person up for disappointment), then you shouldn't say 6P now.



Exactly... If I was a noob, this is the first thread I would come to to look for a light to buy... I would feel pretty bad if I made someone spend like $60 on a light that's pretty crappy without upgrading the lamp, and they had no clue this was the case. That said, if it said "6P with so and so dropin", you're setting them up to buy an awesome light and letting them know what they're getting in to.


----------



## DHart

For me... a vote for a 6P is a vote for a 6P clone (18650) body and empty bezel (or clone), with a Z59 tailcap (Surefire wins this part of the flashlight for sure) and a Malkoff P- drop-in of some sort. 

How many 6P votes really are for "stock" 6P's? I would guess not many.

A "stock" Surefire 6P really doesn't do anything for me due to a non-competitive lamp assembly, a body that won't accept 18650, and a twisty (though good quality) Z41 tailcap. 

In fact, my favorite "6P" is a Solarforce head (which has a steel, flush-fitting bezel ring - Surefire's bezel ring is plastic!), a FiveMega 18650 body, a genuine Z59 tailcap, and a Malkoff drop-in, running an 18650 cell. So not "really" a 6P, but sort of? :thinking:


----------



## applevision

wyager said:


> Exactly... If I was a noob, this is the first thread I would come to to look for a light to buy... I would feel pretty bad if I made someone spend like $60 on a light that's pretty crappy without upgrading the lamp, and they had no clue this was the case. That said, if it said "6P with so and so dropin", you're setting them up to buy an awesome light and letting them know what they're getting in to.



Amen! And that is why I thought there was another section for modded lights on this thread. It doesn't seem like it's following the spirit of this thread at all to vote for a "shell" that folks modded... Perhaps an asterisk could be added to the 6P saying that it is a must-have since it can be modded so well?


----------



## JNewell

The whole SureFire thing actually offers a lot of scope for discussion (and disagreement?). Is a 6P with the P60 the same light as a 6P with a P61? Is a P60 the same as a P60L? What about in-line, undesignated changes in lights like the E1L? What about the bezel changes in the 6P that were noted above? :thinking: 

Probably this is not the time or place to delve further into this... 

I note that (IIRC) our bodies have a complete, 100% turnover every seven years...am I the same person I was seven years ago...?


----------



## Lucciola

Tough one!

I absolutely love the Zebralight H501w and I'd never go hiking or camping without my Quark AA² tactical NW. And clearly there is never "THE" ideal light.

So when it comes down to the best compromise as an all purpose light, I'd decide for the

Nitecore D10 SP

Reasons: Three well chosen levels, good beam compromise between flood and throw, Nice user interface, mode memory, momentary on, size/output ratio just about perfect, good grip in the hand.

The low could be a bit lower to my taste and I would prefer the same beam tint as my NW Quark. But still I think the light would be more or less suitable for just about anything I can immagine needing it for.

But to be honest: Aren't we all very very happy that we do not have to decide for just one light? :twothumbs

Lucciola


----------



## RichS

Wow - this has been some very good, thought provoking discussion. I see both points of view, and after reading all the posts I found myself being pulled in both directions on this. So, I just sat back for a while and let it sink in...

Now that I have had ample time to let all the points sink in and think through it logically, here is the way we will approach this issue in this thread going forward.

First, we have to remember that SureFires are modular by design, which makes them very practical. They are made this way so they can easily be modded (adapted) to meet the needs of each specific situation. Add to this that they have rock solid components, and therefore become an after-market playground for hobbiests like us.

However, SureFire doesn't sell "hosts", they sell complete lights. So, even if you buy a 6P with the knowlege that you will "upgrade" it, you still choose to buy the whole light. In fact, it may even be a "must-have" whole light purchase for you simply because it can be easily and very simply modified with SureFire or other after-market components.

The fact is, the 6P is not the only light in this boat. The C2 is in the top 10 list, and I have never owned a C2 that I didn't put an after-market drop-in in. Same goes for the M6. How many votes for the M6 came from people (like me) who replaced all the guts because it improved the light?? The fact is, it was offered as a complete light, and I chose to buy it because of the rock solid nature and the fact that I can play with it and change it around. This mod-ability is a huge deciding factor to many of us light hobbiests, and is a big part of what makes some lights a "must-have" for us. 

*KEY POINT:* This list is not the "average" consumer's must-have list, it is a *Flashaholic's* Must-Have list! Multiple lights on the list are modular and perfect for modding. This fact, combined with great ergonomics, reliability, etc. may play a role in someone casting a vote for it. The bottom line is, it is not expected that you will keep a light in it's stock form if you place a vote for it.

And please keep in mind, this issue isn't limited to SureFire. Many lights are made to be modular. So, would we have to move a vote for the DBS to the "hosts" section if someone decided to put a Thrunite pill in it? 

Nope, we're not going down that road. However, in light of the many newer members and CPF visitors that visit this thread, I'll put a statement in the OP that states some lights are particularly popular due in large part to it being modular, and therefore easy to modify.

Thanks for bringing up the discussion, and for the excellent debate that helped to arrive at the decision! :thumbsup:


----------



## mefistofele86

For me:
-Fenix E01, a very usefull little light
-Fenix LD20 (i have R4 version)
-Jetbeam M1X (i have the two-stage reflector V4) as a powerfull flashlight, with this baby i can program a level and i can turn on at the desidered level (max-other). It's very powerfull and with 2x18500 is compact (for its category) and it has a good runtime. I love M1X


----------



## AlphaZen

I would like to add a vote for the NiteCore D10. I received a Tribute edition over the weekend from a fellow member in the Marketplace and can see why it is held in such high regard. I will be adding a green trit in the tail button.


----------



## NiteShift

Despite my own personal feelings towards the Nitecore D10, objectively speaking it gets my vote too. It really does tick all the boxes. I also just realized you can do momentary-on in *any *light setting, you just don't fully press in the clicky... I've only had it a year..


----------



## jellydonut

If we have a consensus that most of the votes for the 6P are for the 6P as a host, and not the turnkey 6P light, then shouldn't this facilitate some changes?

There are some lights in the 'Hosts' section that are arguably more turnkey than the 6P hosts and variants people have in mind when voting for it. For instance I would wager 99% of the Malkoff MD2s out there have a Malkoff module in them, making them the same as the Malkoff MD2 turnkey lights Gene sells.

Or am I out of line?:green:


----------



## bluepilgrim

The D10 is definitely NOT on my must-have list. First I find the interface rather confusing with all the ways of controlling it and not being able to remember them all instantly -- and when I want light, I want instantly. Second, in the twist off position when I try to use momentary on it keeps switching from low to high after a moment. Also, the ramp-up is way too fast to be useful. 

Others may like it, but for me the primary thing is it doesn't do anything that some other lights do -- like my Zebralight sc50 (and an H51 if/when I get one). That means it's not must-have. 

More must-have, at this point is the little Black&Decker 2aa clip light from Walmart for $10, with some 60 lumens, and which has been running on the same pair of cheap zinc chloride cells for many weeks -- this is the one that is light weight and sits in my pocket, but is big enough I can always grab it instantly without fishing around -- the only problem is the forward clickie switch is a bit too recessed to easily click on for contant light. I even bought a spare because I felt I 'must have' one of these. This is the one I use a good 10 times more than any other around the house. 
Similar, which I use outdoors with it in my mouth, is the little reverse clicky Rayovac $2.88 penlight from Walmart (modded by taking out the lens and putting in a foil reflector, but that's not critical). 

No, neither one is real bright -- and I have other lights I carry for that, but which are way too bright for up-close things, like pouring coffee into a cup (which I do dozens of times a day) -- but these are the ones I always end up using, they are so convenient, so these are the ones I would *immediately* replace if lost or broken. 

If I was outdoors more then a bright light would be more must-have, but I would tend to go more with a Romisen and have some spares for back-ups because they work well but are cheap enough to have several spares. To me, must-have means you must-have spares so you are never without a functioning light -- like for a car, tires are must-have, so you have a spare tire. 

How one defines 'must-have' changes what you select for that category. A D10 is must-have if you are building a representative collection of lights for this time period -- and so are some other terrible lights which don't work well but deserve place in the 'museum', such as a ubiquitous cheap hardware store 2D incandescent or button cell keychain light. (Gee, great grampa -- people really used to buy those things?)

Edit: Well ..... I just saw the Zebralight h51 (200 lumens max with an aa, and 6 levels) is back in stock, and I just ordered one. I guess sometimes one must have a thing of great beauty.


----------



## wyager

JNewell said:


> I note that (IIRC) our bodies have a complete, 100% turnover every seven years...am I the same person I was seven years ago...?



If you care to follow aristotle's definition, your function has not changed, so you are the same person. A 6P with a replacement standard 6P tailcap is still the same light-a 6P with a titanium tailcap is a different light.



NiteShift said:


> Despite my own personal feelings towards the Nitecore D10, objectively speaking it gets my vote too. It really does tick all the boxes. I also just realized you can do momentary-on in *any *light setting, you just don't fully press in the clicky... I've only had it a year..



THANK YOU! I NEVER would have figured that out if I didn't see this post.



bluepilgrim said:


> The D10 is definitely NOT on my must-have list. First I find the interface rather confusing with all the ways of controlling it and not being able to remember them all instantly -- and when I want light, I want instantly. Second, in the twist off position when I try to use momentary on it keeps switching from low to high after a moment. Also, the ramp-up is way too fast to be useful.



For your first point, I disagree. The double click/click hold system is very efficient. Second, as I just learned, you CAN do momentary in ANY mode! See the quoted post above yours in my post.

Also, I agree about the ramp-up.


----------



## bluepilgrim

"For your first point, I disagree. The double click/click hold system is very efficient. Second, as I just learned, you CAN do momentary in ANY mode! See the quoted post above yours in my post."

I won't say it's not efficient; put it down to an aging brain, maybe, but I can't remember how it works if I haven't used it for a while, and while I can get about thelight level I want ramping down I can't when ramping up. It seems counterintuitive and persnickity to me -- I have to struggle with it. As I said, though, some people DO like it a lot. 

I'm still waiting to see someone come out with a side sliding switch to give different levels, like a sliding volume control. (Hint, hint, to manufactureres.) 

As to the question of whether a thing is the same after parts being replaced, I'd say that 'identity' is a matter of mind and thought -- and perception. If you can't tell the difference than a thing is effectively the same as it always was (or identical to something else, like two eggs might not be the same, but if you lay them on the counter and then can't tell which you put where, they are, effectively, the same thing). 

As such, if a light has been modded so it works differently, then thay may be similar, or variations, but not identical. If you replace a bulb, cell, switch, etc., and can't tell any difference, then it's the same light: while playing with the idea of some 'invisible essence' might be fun, it doesn't count for anything in practice. You can argue that a thing is different than it was a millisecond before, since the quantum states and positions of atos and such have moved, but that defeats the concept of 'identity', which is an idea concerning continuity over time and space. Hence, my criteria for a thing maintaining identity is 'how could you -- can you -- tell the difference?'.


----------



## JNewell

Rich, I just read that twice. Honestly, it shows a lot of thought and judgment. King Solomon could probably not have done better. Thanks! :thumbsup:



RichS said:


> Wow - this has been some very good, thought provoking discussion. I see both points of view, and after reading all the posts I found myself being pulled in both directions on this. So, I just sat back for a while and let it sink in...
> 
> Now that I have had ample time to let all the points sink in and think through it logically, here is the way we will approach this issue in this thread going forward.
> 
> First, we have to remember that SureFires are modular by design, which makes them very practical. They are made this way so they can easily be modded (adapted) to meet the needs of each specific situation. Add to this that they have rock solid components, and therefore become an after-market playground for hobbiests like us.
> 
> However, SureFire doesn't sell "hosts", they sell complete lights. So, even if you buy a 6P with the knowlege that you will "upgrade" it, you still choose to buy the whole light. In fact, it may even be a "must-have" whole light purchase for you simply because it can be easily and very simply modified with SureFire or other after-market components.
> 
> The fact is, the 6P is not the only light in this boat. The C2 is in the top 10 list, and I have never owned a C2 that I didn't put an after-market drop-in in. Same goes for the M6. How many votes for the M6 came from people (like me) who replaced all the guts because it improved the light?? The fact is, it was offered as a complete light, and I chose to buy it because of the rock solid nature and the fact that I can play with it and change it around. This mod-ability is a huge deciding factor to many of us light hobbiests, and is a big part of what makes some lights a "must-have" for us.
> 
> *KEY POINT:* This list is not the "average" consumer's must-have list, it is a *Flashaholic's* Must-Have list! Multiple lights on the list are modular and perfect for modding. This fact, combined with great ergonomics, reliability, etc. may play a role in someone casting a vote for it. The bottom line is, it is not expected that you will keep a light in it's stock form if you place a vote for it.
> 
> And please keep in mind, this issue isn't limited to SureFire. Many lights are made to be modular. So, would we have to move a vote for the DBS to the "hosts" section if someone decided to put a Thrunite pill in it?
> 
> Nope, we're not going down that road. However, in light of the many newer members and CPF visitors that visit this thread, I'll put a statement in the OP that states some lights are particularly popular due in large part to it being modular, and therefore easy to modify.
> 
> Thanks for bringing up the discussion, and for the excellent debate that helped to arrive at the decision! :thumbsup:


----------



## JNewell

wyager said:


> If you care to follow aristotle's definition, your function has not changed, so you are the same person. A 6P with a replacement standard 6P tailcap is still the same light-a 6P with a titanium tailcap is a different light.


 
On the contrary, the function of the light with a titanium tailcap is completely the same. If this were not the case, we'd have to say that people with hip replacements (for example) are no longer the same person.


----------



## wyager

JNewell said:


> On the contrary, the function of the light with a titanium tailcap is completely the same. If this were not the case, we'd have to say that people with hip replacements (for example) are no longer the same person.



Hip replacements are intended to emulate a hip as closely as possible. This is NOT the case with any light upgrade. If the person got, say, a motorized cyborg replacement limb intended as an upgrade rather than a replacement, then they are indeed a different person (according to aristotle).

A hip replacement does not change intended function. A replacement surefire bulb does not change intended function.

A cyborg limb changes intended function. An LED dropin clearly changes intended function.

That's not to say that it makes the light perform a different task, rather it changes the inherent way the light works. Nonetheless, it's a different light.
I could think up dozens of examples where it's nothing more than stupid to call a product the same name after any kind of upgrade.


----------



## JNewell

wyager said:


> Hip replacements are intended to emulate a hip as closely as possible. This is NOT the case with any light upgrade. If the person got, say, a motorized cyborg replacement limb intended as an upgrade rather than a replacement, then they are indeed a different person (according to aristotle).
> 
> A hip replacement does not change intended function. A replacement surefire bulb does not change intended function.
> 
> A cyborg limb changes intended function. An LED dropin clearly changes intended function.
> 
> That's not to say that it makes the light perform a different task, rather it changes the inherent way the light works. Nonetheless, it's a different light.
> I could think up dozens of examples where it's nothing more than stupid to call a product the same name after any kind of upgrade.


 
I'm not seeing how replacing an aluminum part with a titanium part that performs an identical function changed the intended function of the light. If anything, that test might suggest that SureFire created a new product when it upgraded and redesigned the tailcaps on these lights several years ago.


----------



## wyager

JNewell said:


> I'm not seeing how replacing an aluminum part with a titanium part that performs an identical function changed the intended function of the light. If anything, that test might suggest that SureFire created a new product when it upgraded and redesigned the tailcaps on these lights several years ago.



Yes, it might. Take, for example, the nitecore D10. There are many models, and people MAKE SURE you know which model they are talking about. R2 ramping, Q5 SP, etc.. Surefires should be treated no differently if there is a real distinction between models that changed function.


----------



## RichS

Ok, I've beat some dead horses in my time, but this one is now unrecognizable...




The approach this thread will take in this regard, and the logic behind it, is stated in this post. Let's move on please...


----------



## CoachV

See what you all did? With all this comments about the Nitecore D10, I'm now going to have to buy one to see what all the fuss is about! (Maybe the special edition camaflouge one)


----------



## Mr. Shawn

CoachV said:


> See what you all did? With all this comments about the Nitecore D10, I'm now going to have to buy one to see what all the fuss is about! (Maybe the special edition camaflouge one)



But you won't understand what all the fuss is about with the SP version (which is one of the versions offered in camo) of the D10; that will require a ramping D10, be it Q5, GD+, R2, etc.


----------



## CoachV

Mr. Shawn said:


> But you won't understand what all the fuss is about with the SP version (which is one of the versions offered in camo) of the D10; that will require a ramping D10, be it Q5, GD+, R2, etc.


 

Oh ok. Then I'll have to get the ramping D10.


----------



## DHart

CoachV said:


> Oh ok. Then I'll have to get the ramping D10.



Only source I know of for a new one:

http://www.flashaholics.co.uk/nitecore/nitecore-d10.html

I just bought one from them (D10 R2 Hybrid) great light. Good company to work with. Arrived in Washington State, USA very quickly with shipping about $6.50.


----------



## Mr. Shawn

DHart said:


> Only source I know of for a new one:
> 
> http://www.flashaholics.co.uk/nitecore/nitecore-d10.html
> 
> I just bought one from them (D10 R2 Hybrid) great light. Good company to work with. Arrived in Washington State, USA very quickly with shipping about $6.50.



DHart, thank you for sharing the info with a potential D10aholic!


----------



## DHart

Mr. Shawn said:


> DHart, thank you for sharing the info with a potential D10aholic!



Hey Mr. Shawn, I just see it as my duty to help fellow flashaholics feed their cravings... just as so many others here help me feed mine! It's all just part of the service! :thumbsup:


----------



## bluepilgrim

CoachV said:


> Oh ok. Then I'll have to get the ramping D10.


 
I think I remember discussion that the ramping characteristics vary with the LED used -- you should probably get one of each.


----------



## jtblue

My vote goes to the Surefire 6P


----------



## Constantine4

4Sevens Quark 123^2

Love it.


----------



## chanjyj

1. Ra Clicky 170T
- Why not the lower output models? I need the output
- Waterproof to 20m!
- One of the *smallest* bombproof lights

2. Fenix TK20
- One of the few commercial LED models with GOOD CRI.
- AA light: AAs commercially available everywhere, CR123s, not so much.
- Tough. Damn tough.
- High degree of water resistance. Much more than what Fenix claims

3. Fenix TK30
- Runtime on 2 18650s is looong
- Tough. Heck any Fenix with the letter "TK" in the name is near bombproof
- Bright!
- Waterproof (again!)

4. Fenix TK10
- It feels.. good in my hands
- I've sent it in for repair and I feel something is missing
- The sucessor to the Fenix "Tank" T1

5. Surefire G2
- I love the feel of Nitrolon :ironic:
- Sometimes, you just need incans around
- Not waterproof at all but you can't have your cake and eat it


----------



## Kindle

applevision said:


> Amen! And that is why I thought there was another section for modded lights on this thread. It doesn't seem like it's following the spirit of this thread at all to vote for a "shell" that folks modded...



I disagree. The 6p is a _must have_ specifically because of the flexibility it gives you to lego to your heart's content. The 6p is a fantastic starting platform as is the Solarforce L2...but you still have to buy the original light for that starting point.

I don't think that qualifying why a light is a must have is really necessary.

Should we qualify some lights because they're only being listed due to being cheap?


----------



## CoachV

bluepilgrim said:


> I think I remember discussion that the ramping characteristics vary with the LED used -- you should probably get one of each.


 

Lets see.....I can probably get away with not paying my electric bill (since I have all these lights for night time)....and food is over rated anyway.....yeah I could probably swing for all the versions with a few sacrifices here and there.


----------



## CoachV

DHart said:


> Only source I know of for a new one:
> 
> http://www.flashaholics.co.uk/nitecore/nitecore-d10.html
> 
> I just bought one from them (D10 R2 Hybrid) great light. Good company to work with. Arrived in Washington State, USA very quickly with shipping about $6.50.


 

Thanks! I'll check them out! (sorry don't know how to do multiple quotes in one reply)


----------



## bluepilgrim

CoachV said:


> Lets see.....I can probably get away with not paying my electric bill (since I have all these lights for night time)....and food is over rated anyway.....yeah I could probably swing for all the versions with a few sacrifices here and there.


 
If they remain available, you WILL eventually get at least one of each -- that's the code of the flashoholic. (It's like stamp collection -- you want all the varieties of each stamp.)
Buit not all at once! 

That said, I have a Zebralight H51 ordered, and seeing the H501 in the top ten I wonder if all those people would still pick it over the newer H51, which is bit different -- a little bigger, and a few other things, but is brighter (200 vs 80 max), but otherwise very similar. If someone lost there H501 would they replace it with another, or get an H51 instead? Or one of each? 
Actually, the H50 (I got a warm version) would make a good H501 replacement too, from what I can see. Choices like that could keep you up at night.

Edit: correction/clarification: H501 is 96 lumens cool white, and 80 warm white.


----------



## Harry999

bluepilgrim,

The h501 is a pure flood light - it has no hotspot. This is why it is so popular. The H51 with a reflector does not have a pure flood so does not replace the h501. The H51f which is the flood version due to be released eventually may be a replacement for the h501 but I suspect it will be slightly more bulky and heavier than the h501. I will get a H51f but I still see a place for the h501. Also the h501r version is the only one that has a red led at present so the H51 or H51f will not replace that for me...


----------



## Monocrom

chanjyj said:


> Surefire G2
> - I love the feel of Nitrolon :ironic:
> - Sometimes, you just need incans around
> - Not waterproof at all but you can't have your cake and eat it


 
I've owned a G2 for years. If your G2 gets water-logged while using it outside, in the rain; then it's defective.


----------



## JNewell

Question on the Ra Clicky: is it clear that one specific version is referred to, or is this the entire family of Ra Clicky lights?


----------



## RichS

JNewell said:


> Question on the Ra Clicky: is it clear that one specific version is referred to, or is this the entire family of Ra Clicky lights?


 
The Ra Clicky refers to votes for the Ra Clicky regardless of the LED used - whether P4 cool, high CRI or DD.


----------



## davidt1

bluepilgrim said:


> If they remain available, you WILL eventually get at least one of each -- that's the code of the flashoholic. (It's like stamp collection -- you want all the varieties of each stamp.)
> Buit not all at once!
> 
> That said, I have a Zebralight H51 ordered, and seeing the H501 in the top ten I wonder if all those people would still pick it over the newer H51, which is bit different -- a little bigger, and a few other things, but is brighter (200 vs 80 max), but otherwise very similar. If someone lost there H501 would they replace it with another, or get an H51 instead? Or one of each?
> Actually, the H50 (I got a warm version) would make a good H501 replacement too, from what I can see. Choices like that could keep you up at night.
> 
> Edit: correction/clarification: H501 is 96 lumens cool white, and 80 warm white.



Harry999 explained the difference between the H501 and H51 well. The most comparable light to the H501 is the up-coming H51F. To me, runtimes are more important than lumens. Remember ZL flood lights are designed for up-close use where not a whole lot lumens are needed. However, long work sessions require good runtimes. I often use my H501 for 4 hours at a time. 

I have a bunch of lights, but the H501 is the only light I voted for. I most likely won't pick any of new ZL lights over the H501. It's that good (but you have to use it the way I use it to fully appreciate what this light can do). I don't see huge improvements in the new lights.

FWIW, I think you will be happy with the H51.


----------



## bluepilgrim

I can't argue with the flood aspect (I often DO like a good flood), but one thing I like about the SC50, and will with the H51, is the low levels, with long runtimes -- in fact I almost always use the lowest level in my SC50, but it's nice to have more available when I need it. 

OK -- good -- now I understand the difference. Thanks.


----------



## Machete God

davidt1 said:


> Harry999 explained the difference between the H501 and H51 well. The most comparable light to the H501 is the up-coming H51F. To me, runtimes are more important than lumens. Remember ZL flood lights are designed for up-close use where not a whole lot lumens are needed. However, long work sessions require good runtimes. I often use my H501 for 4 hours at a time.
> 
> I have a bunch of lights, but the H501 is the only light I voted for. I most likely won't pick any of new ZL lights over the H501. It's that good (but you have to use it the way I use it to fully appreciate what this light can do). I don't see huge improvements in the new lights.
> 
> FWIW, I think you will be happy with the H51.



Thank you davidt1 and Harry999 (and bluepilgrim for bringing it up), I've not bothered to read up on the differences between the H501 and H51 yet. Now I want both. I repeat again what I posted here earlier: curses to all of you! :nana:

And big props also to the participants of the thought-provoking discussion on 'Is a 6P still a 6P after you mod it?'. Now I know what Theseus' Paradox is!

RichS, I think you may to continue this in a new thread, to ward off bad and evil things happening, as per usual CPF practice for pages more than 500 posts long...


----------



## Minjin

Machete God said:


> RichS, I think you may to continue this in a new thread, to ward off bad and evil things happening, as per usual CPF practice for pages more than 500 posts long...


Vbulletin should not have any issues with threads over 500 posts. I know that this forum likes to do this and I don't doubt that at one time it was necessary for some strange reason, but it shouldn't be necessary anymore.

Slick Deals has about 50x the volume and threads with 1500+ replies are common with no issues.

http://slickdeals.net/forums/forumd...=-1&icon=0&tagid=0&order=desc&sort=replycount

http://slickdeals.net/forums/forumd...=-1&icon=0&tagid=0&order=desc&sort=replycount

This is the only vbulletin forum I have ever seen that has this "issue".


----------



## calipsoii

Please add my vote for the HDS Clicky. Just received my first one today and after playing with it and customizing it, I can already see it's replaced my D10 Tribute as EDC.


----------



## Machete God

Minjin said:


> Vbulletin should not have any issues with threads over 500 posts. I know that this forum likes to do this and I don't doubt that at one time it was necessary for some strange reason, but it shouldn't be necessary anymore.
> 
> Slick Deals has about 50x the volume and threads with 1500+ replies are common with no issues.
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/forums/forumd...=-1&icon=0&tagid=0&order=desc&sort=replycount
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/forums/forumd...=-1&icon=0&tagid=0&order=desc&sort=replycount
> 
> This is the only vbulletin forum I have ever seen that has this "issue".


Which is why I used the phrase "ward off bad and evil things happening", because it seems more like a superstition to me... although I've not been around here long enough or know enough about what goes on under the shiny and bright exterior of CPF and its associated fora. Maybe it's time to do a backup this thread and then test to see if anything bad happens. Or perhaps the admins are just playing safe because the last few time bad things happened it brought the entire forums down, not only the specific thread?

Anyway, going back on topic, I am on the verge of adding a vote for the A2 Aviator I've been EDC-ing for close to a month and recently modded with koala's Onion Rings. It, however, has competition in the form of a D10 that arrived a few days ago and is also being EDCed in another pocket and being fished out at every opportunity to be clicked. Hey, I'm just exercising my piston thumbs... 

Maybe it'll end in a tie and I vote for both.


----------



## Firebird

+1 for
Nitecore D10
and
Surefire C2

I think, one of the HDS`s will be the next


----------



## Caroso

Ra Clicky
Dereelight DBS


----------



## Xacto

Surefire 6P
Maglight 3D (after all a true classic in the outside, non-flashaholic world) the only club/baton with built-in light. ;-)
Mini Maglight (same as above) Makes a nice candle, surely a starting point for many of us. 

And - both Maglights can be quotes as an example for a bad reflector because of the holes etc. After those, even the weakest, yet pure hotspot is incredible.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## jellydonut

I rescind my vote for the MD2 host and add a vote for the Oveready bored and Cerakoted 6P host. These things are pure beauties, and I think dangerous for my wallet.


----------



## jtivat

I need to add the 4 Sevens Preon ReVO this is the best AAA light out there IMO and I have tried most of them.


----------



## etherealshade

Add my vote for a Zebralight H501. And I'm shocked and appalled that the Lunasol 20 isn't on this list....


----------



## DM51

Minjin said:


> Vbulletin should not have any issues with threads over 500 posts. I know that this forum likes to do this and I don't doubt that at one time it was necessary for some strange reason, but it shouldn't be necessary anymore.
> 
> This is the only vbulletin forum I have ever seen that has this "issue".


Off topic FYI: We were having problems with long threads disappearing at one stage, and we used to make continuation threads when they reached ~400 posts. The issue appears to have been solved with a software upgrade and server change, and we now let them go up to ~1,000 before we start getting nervous about losing them.


----------



## Ian2381

I Just have my H51 for a few days and I really like it as much as I love my D10.

In Fact I would like to add a Vote for it.
Great output on AA.
Low levels is amazing
My first angled light
and the best advantage over the D10 is how much light it continues to produce even on a depleted battery. Can't wait to take it to camping.:twothumbs


----------



## LowBat

DM51 said:


> Off topic FYI: We were having problems with long threads disappearing at one stage, and we used to make continuation threads when they reached ~400 posts. The issue appears to have been solved with a software upgrade and server change, and we now let them go up to ~1,000 before we start getting nervous about losing them.


Ah, I was wondering about that. I seem to remember a thread years ago setting the limit at 200 posts before starting a part two. Glad that was corrected.

Back on topic: Can anyone tell me why the Ra clicky tops the list as a must have? It doesn't appear to be anymore powerful than a D10 in a form factor that's not as compact.


----------



## davidt1

LowBat said:


> Ah, I was wondering about that. I seem to remember a thread years ago setting the limit at 200 posts before starting a part two. Glad that was corrected.
> 
> Back on topic: Can anyone tell me why the Ra clicky tops the list as a must have? It doesn't appear to be anymore powerful than a D10 in a form factor that's not as compact.



Because people simply vote for lights they own? The more people own a particular light, the more it get voted?


----------



## Caroso

LowBat said:


> Back on topic: Can anyone tell me why the Ra clicky tops the list as a must have? It doesn't appear to be anymore powerful than a D10 in a form factor that's not as compact.



I like the UI better and the High CRI LED. If i want more light I use another flashlight.
Another thing i'm looking for when i'm buying a light is if the lens is well protected and easily replaced if cracked.


----------



## kaichu dento

LowBat said:


> Can anyone tell me why the Ra clicky tops the list as a must have? It doesn't appear to be anymore powerful than a D10 in a form factor that's not as compact.


All of our favorite lights put out a decent amount of light and favorites end up getting chosen by their utility more than maximum output level.

The Clicky is solid, has a great UI and is one of the most reliable lights available.


----------



## wyager

LowBat said:


> Ah, I was wondering about that. I seem to remember a thread years ago setting the limit at 200 posts before starting a part two. Glad that was corrected.
> 
> Back on topic: Can anyone tell me why the Ra clicky tops the list as a must have? It doesn't appear to be anymore powerful than a D10 in a form factor that's not as compact.



I don't have a Ra, I have a D10, but here is why I think the ra might be better-
Indestructible switch (like the D10)
Great battery life, VERY low mode
Easily customizable
Lots of features. Very well programmed.
Good UI
GREAT warrant (so I've heard)
Well built
Henry listens very closely to CPF

that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Blindasabat

Nice thread. My votes are:

SureFire L1
Nitecore EX10
Ra Clicky
NT 120P
Since you are (rightly) tracking NovaTac and Ra/HDS seperately, I had to vote once for each since I think they are similar enough that if you have a NT120P, then you can put off getting a Ra ...for a few months.


----------



## nightshade

Currently available must haves:

Ra EDC clicky
Muyshondt Aeon

Both, imo , have very solid construction and rock steady regulation.


----------



## LowBat

Thanks to those who enlightened me on the merits of the Ra clicky. Maybe if I get to SheDevils BBQ get-together tonight I might have a chance to check one out.


----------



## LowBat

Made the BBQ and as luck would have it gswitter brought an HDS Ra clicky. A well made and versatile light indeed.


----------



## Lion of Zion

SureFire 6p


----------



## Mr460mag

Fenix E01


----------



## TIP AND RING

Muyshondt Aeon
Photon Freedom
Quark AA


----------



## RichS

OP updated with all votes!


----------



## AlphaZen

RichS, please add a vote for the LF2XT! Thank you. You are doing a great job with this thread, by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## baterija

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



baterija said:


> Surefire 6p (really a P60 host that's a must have but it's the definition of the class)



Definition of the class or not...

I had one. I gave it away. My Z2 simply was head and shoulders above it for hanging off my body armor as a tactical light. MySolarforce L2M was seeing most of the other P60 host duties. 

Based on that the 6P isn't a must have to me. We should subtract one vote from it's total.


----------



## freejack9

nobody mentioned the Princeton tech pulsar II red.. awesome for keychain tactical entry after a night out with the boys lol


----------



## Belstaff1464

Another vote for the HDS/Ra Clicky. 2nd choice would be the HDS/Ra Twisty.


----------



## Monocrom

freejack9 said:


> nobody mentioned the Princeton tech pulsar II red.. awesome for keychain tactical entry after a night out with the boys lol


 
Sorry to say, but there's a reason for that. Not with that particular model. But the Pulsar II is an oddball as far as coin-cell lights go. It costs about $12. But it's not water-resistant in the slightest bit. (I know, I owned one.) Unlike the Photon Freedom that typically costs a bit more. Plus, that model can be used as a simple on-off light; or you can access a ton of other modes. You get some good value for the money, versus a cheap coin-cell light costing about two dollars.

With the cheap ones, you get a pretty bright keychain light. If anything happens to it, who cares? It cost $2. You just buy another one. Battery dies? Chuck it, buy another one.

The Pulsar II has the quality of a two dollar light, with a price-tag close to that of the Photon Freedom. It seems like the worst of both worlds.

My post is not meant as an insult towards you. Just genuinely wondering if the Pulsar II really is a "Must Have" light.


----------



## Enl1ghtened

My vote is for a Surefire G2. It's much easier to do work in -40C weather with a plastic light in your mouth or hands than a metal one. Tried to change a tire in the winter last year with a Fenix in my mouth, didn't go to well. :shakehead


----------



## kaichu dento

Enl1ghtened said:


> My vote is for a Surefire G2. It's much easier to do work in -40C weather with a plastic light in your mouth or hands than a metal one. Tried to change a tire in the winter last year with a Fenix in my mouth, didn't go to well. :shakehead


It's easier to do with a really small light that you can hold with just your teeth, but the plastic is best for winter in the north.


----------



## Monocrom

No offense guys, but a headlamp makes changing a tire a bit easier than using your mouth as a 3rd hand. I keep a Princeton Tec EOS headlamp in my car with lithium AAA cells it. Can be used as a handheld light too.

And I just realized it's a Must-Have. 

With apologies to the OP, I must include the *Princeton Tec EOS *headlamp on my short list of Must-Have lights. (Already voted for the SF L1 Cree, Nitecore EZ AA w/ older U.I., and the Photon Freedom. Going to be Uber rare indeed if I add a 5th vote.)


----------



## kaichu dento

Monocrom said:


> No offense guys, but a headlamp makes changing a tire a bit easier than using your mouth as a 3rd hand.


None taken, but as one who has had a fair number of headlamps, and even for a time been an enthusiastic user, I still prefer flashlights. 

The main reason is probably that if I look down, then across the yard, I can do that quite well with a flashlight held in my teeth. With a headlamp, it's either aimed low for working, then to look away at distance, requires that you either lift your head up or re-aim the light so that it face outwards instead of down.

Someone needs to invent a headlamp assembly that raises it's point of aim as you raise your head and naturally lowers it when you're looking downwards.


----------



## wyager

Monocrom said:


> No offense guys, but a headlamp makes changing a tire a bit easier than using your mouth as a 3rd hand.



Maybe I don't have as much of a gag reflex as you or something, LOL, but holding my maratac AAA in my mouth is really easy.


----------



## DHart

Changing a tire by flashlight... would I rather hold a flashlight in my mouth while I work, or wear a headlamp... hmmm... don't have to think too hard about that choice!


----------



## davidt1

I EDC a Maratac AAA and a Zebralight H501. I wouldn't have to or want to hold the Maratac in my mouth for anything. My H501 get used much, much more than the Maratac does. Most headlamps don't get used much because they are too bulky to carry in the pocket or on the belt. Not so with my H501. I store it around my neck hidden behind my shirt. When needed I just pull it out.


----------



## dar_crowe

ARC AAA
ITP C7


----------



## JNewell

wyager said:


> Maybe I don't have as much of a gag reflex as you or something, LOL, but holding my maratac AAA in my mouth is really easy.


 
Years ago, maybe still?, there was a company that made mouth guards for sports like ice hocky that made a funny whale-tail attachment that slipped over the end of a AA Mini-Mag to make it easier to mouth-hold.

There was another company that made little barrel-type slip-ons for the AAA Mini-Mags.

I'd still far prefer a headlamp but YMMV, it's a big world.


----------



## BillMPL

Another vote for the Nitecore D10.


----------



## T45

Surefire 6P


----------



## Chicago X

Wow. Great thread, with brand-happy folks discussing faves in a *CIVIL *manner. :thumbsup:


I would like to nominate the *iTP A3 EOS.* I have aluminum and SS versions of this light, and have gifted a handful of them to non-flashaholics. All recipients have been stunned by the output and quality of this wee gem. Are there brighter offerings available? Sure. Are there cheaper? Of course. Is there anything close to the quality/performance for the price, from a major manufacturer? Not that I've seen.

I would also like to vote for the venerable *Mag 3D, LED or incan*. This is a decent performer out of the box in LED versions, with excellent runtime. It is also a great first mod project, as well as a host for the latest and greatest hotwire bulb or LED emitter....the combinations are endless, the quality excellent, and it's MADE IN USA. 

Lastly, the *Mag XL100* deserves a nod here as well. Innovative UI, all benefits mentioned above, and lifetime warranty. It's a slow step in the right direction for an iconic American flashlight producer.


----------



## Chrontius

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

SureFire A2 -- let's bump this up to an even #5. 

Malkoff M61 -- and this one needs another step towards the top. I own an M60, but I'd like to weigh in on this if it's permissible as that thing is _far_ too useful for words. 


Eveready Dolphin -- surprisingly awesome. This is my go-to thrower.

Lummi Raw -- Again, surprisingly awesome. When I need a light but don't have room for one, this is what I grab.


Honorable mention to the Ra Twisty, which is _kinda_ still available...


----------



## Chrontius

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

SureFire A2 -- let's bump this up to an even #5. 

Malkoff M61 -- and this one needs another step towards the top. I own an M60, but I'd like to weigh in on this if it's permissible as that thing is _far_ too useful for words. 


Eveready Dolphin -- surprisingly awesome. This is my go-to thrower.

Lummi Raw -- Again, surprisingly awesome. When I need a light but don't have room for one, this is what I grab.

Surefire Helmet Light -- I own a HL-1-D but am looking to upgrade to an HL-1-C; this light lives on a ball cap, which is my go-to headlight. Cheap (on eBay), bulletproof, and gets used almost every single night between when I turn out the lights and when I go to bed.


Honorable mention to the Ra Twisty, which is _kinda_ still available...


----------



## Sarlix

I'll put in a vote for:

Nitecore D10
&
Zebralight H51


----------



## RichS

OP updated with all votes! 



AlphaZen said:


> RichS, please add a vote for the LF2XT! Thank you. You are doing a great job with this thread, by the way. :thumbsup:


 
Thank you very much! 




baterija said:


> Definition of the class or not...
> 
> I had one. I gave it away. My Z2 simply was head and shoulders above it for hanging off my body armor as a tactical light. MySolarforce L2M was seeing most of the other P60 host duties.
> 
> Based on that the 6P isn't a must have to me. We should subtract one vote from it's total.


 
Your vote for the 6P has been removed.




Monocrom said:


> And I just realized it's a Must-Have.
> 
> With apologies to the OP, I must include the *Princeton Tec EOS *headlamp on my short list of Must-Have lights. (Already voted for the SF L1 Cree, Nitecore EZ AA w/ older U.I., and the Photon Freedom. Going to be Uber rare indeed if I add a 5th vote.)


 
No apologies needed - vote added!


----------



## Monocrom

RichS said:


> No apologies needed - vote added!



Thanks.

BTW, just noticed that the P.T. EOS is listed as a "headlight" on the main page; instead of headlamp.

Not to nitpick, but scholars hundreds of years from now might get confused.


----------



## KiwiMark

The numbering of the top 10 is a bit messed up, it should be:
#1
#2
#3
#4
#5
#6

#8

#10

If you look at it now the 10th light on the list has #8 in front of it. After the 2 at #6= you should have 2 at #8= then #10.


----------



## RichS

Monocrom said:


> Thanks.
> 
> BTW, just noticed that the P.T. EOS is listed as a "headlight" on the main page; instead of headlamp.
> 
> Not to nitpick, but scholars hundreds of years from now might get confused.


 
Whooops - so it is....fixed!




KiwiMark said:


> The numbering of the top 10 is a bit messed up, it should be:
> #1
> #2
> #3
> #4
> #5
> #6
> 
> #8
> 
> #10
> 
> If you look at it now the 10th light on the list has #8 in front of it. After the 2 at #6= you should have 2 at #8= then #10.


 

Actually, the numbering isn't messed up. The Top 10 lights are not "numbered", they are *ranked*. So, since two of the lights share the #6 ranking, and two other lights share the #7 ranking, there are only 8 total rankings for the 10 lights.


----------



## Shawn L

1) Surefire E2DL
2) Surefire 6P/6PL
3) Surefire Backup


----------



## jellydonut

Seeing as I have 9 of them now and I had zero last month I guess I have to vote for the A2.


----------



## addictedmatt

EO1
2D mag


----------



## entoptics

Thanks for the thread and work RichS

quark AA R5
iTP EOS A3 Upgrade
3D maglite
AA MiniMag


----------



## RyanA

Another vote for the 6P!


----------



## neokoros

quark mini 123


----------



## qtaco

Right now it's:

Liteflux LF2XT
Zebralight H51


----------



## RichS

OP updated with all votes. 

And with that, the 2nd Quark - another AA light - joins the Must-Have list!




jellydonut said:


> Seeing as I have 9 of them now and I had zero last month I guess I have to vote for the A2.


 
 you bought *9* A2s this month???! Now you have to buy a Strion kit and Onion ring for each of those....:devil:




entoptics said:


> Thanks for the thread and work RichS


 
Thanks much entopics. Glad to do it! :thumbsup:


----------



## keriya

HDS Systems Clicky Hi CRI
Surefire U2 Ultra
Arc6


----------



## jellydonut

RichS said:


> you bought *9* A2s this month???! Now you have to buy a Strion kit and Onion ring for each of those....:devil:


I've got LF lamps in two of them and Valiant tail shrouds on three of them - I'm hoping to send at least one to Milky but I'm gonna try to keep most of them nested in their packaging as long as possible.


----------



## Raider8763

Olight T25
EagleTac P100A2 and a Stinger XT-From a Flashaholic who just recently found out what I was and there are others:wave: like me.


----------



## Hellie112

Fenix tk40
Dereelight dbs
Quark Tacitcal warm white

and not really a flashlight but i think everybody need to have a petrol lantern.


----------



## Tachion

4Sevens Quark 123 - My main EDC. During the dark winter months I use it as a bike light.

Fenix E01 - My backup EDC key-chain light.


The Fenix E01 will soon be replaced by a 4Sevens Preon ReVO (Maybe this does not count since I don't have one yet... but I really must have it.)


----------



## Mathiashogevold

SureFire C2 and Fenix E01 :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

Photon Freedom
Itp A3 Eos
4Sevens Quark AA R5


----------



## s.urfer

Strangely enough, I consider my age old LED Lensers V8 a must have. I am carrying one around for several years now, it never let me down and I reckon it is the light which I used most in time.

I have three of them, one on my keyring, one each in my private and work desks.

Not getting too sentimental here, but what use is a light, if you don't have it always within reach?


----------



## JCrowe

4sevens quark mini AA^2 and a modded maglite soli.


----------



## bonermaster

surefire 6p for sure...no nonsense lovecpflovecpflovecpf


----------



## jax

tk11 r5


----------



## jellydonut

This list is only for lights that you have yourself and that you consider a 'must-have', not lights that are on your wishlist or your entire collection.


----------



## Notsure Fire

lol yeah that's right.


----------



## dstrkt

D10. If only I hadn't lost mine. :mecry:


----------



## RichS

OP updated with all votes! 

And with that, the E01 makes the must-have list! Honestly, that's one light I wouldn't have imagined to make the top-10. But many obviously love the package, simplicity and value of this light.




Hellie112 said:


> Fenix tk40
> Dereelight dbs
> Quark Tacitcal warm white
> 
> and not really a flashlight but i think everybody need to have a petrol lantern.


 
Which Quark Tactical model do you want to cast a vote for?


----------



## DecemberHeat

+1 for Haiku


----------



## rwasham

nitecore defender infinity. I love this light it's small and compact but it packs quite a punch for it's size with 145 otf lumens I also really like the infinitely variable function as well as the quick access to strobe.


----------



## csmithey

4Sevens Preon I Titanium. Its now the one light that is always in my pocket.


----------



## cfromc

SureFire 6P (with Malkoff drop-in), SureFire G2 (with Malkoff Drop-in), Novatac 120P, SureFire U2, MiniMag Multi-mode w/lithiums (glovebox)


----------



## righttoown

Malkoff Hound Dog!


----------



## RichS

Votes added!




rwasham said:


> nitecore defender infinity. I love this light it's small and compact but it packs quite a punch for it's size with 145 otf lumens I also really like the infinitely variable function as well as the quick access to strobe.


 
After the DBS, this was probably the most exciting light purchase I can remember. As it was being developed, I couldn't believe the lumens they were going to get out of a single AA light...unfortunately it's gone now. I never could seem to get comfortable with the UI. Still a great light none the less.


----------



## TITANER

Wow,very interesting and helpful thread .Since i came to the CPF,i found lots of helpful threads here just like this thread lovecpf.
So many must- have flashlights,i'm sure folks will add another flashlight to your must-have list in the near future.


----------



## chanjyj

Not to go OT, but I have a feeling quite a few folks are voting for lights they own, leading to a serious misrepresentation in figures.


----------



## tjloeb

4Sevens Quark Tactical 123^2
4Sevens Quark Tactical 123
4Sevens Quark Mini 123 Ti
4Sevens Quark Mini AA^2
Photon Freedom 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

chanjyj said:


> Not to go OT, but I have a feeling quite a few folks are voting for lights they own, leading to a serious misrepresentation in figures.



Uh...yeah...that was clearly specified in the original post:



> It has to be a "must have" for you. Meaning, of the lights you own, this one is a "must" have - and therefore you would never consider selling it. (unless of course you were in dire straights)



This was never intended as a wish list.


----------



## RichS

chanjyj said:


> Not to go OT, but I have a feeling quite a few folks are voting for lights they own, leading to a serious misrepresentation in figures.


 
There have been only a couple of occasions where I had to ask the question, but I definitely don't share your feeling that this has been the case with quite a few people. The requirement is clearly laid out in the OP, and the thread title itself makes this clear.

Have a little more faith in your fellow flashaholic.


----------



## JNewell

chanjyj said:


> Not to go OT, but I have a feeling quite a few folks are voting for lights they own, leading to a serious misrepresentation in figures.



Can you share the factual basis for your feeling that there is a serious misrepresentation here?


----------



## kaichu dento

chanjyj said:


> Not to go OT, but I have a feeling quite a few folks are voting for lights they own, leading to a serious misrepresentation in figures.


I think this is just a classic misunderstanding of the term 'Must Have'. This list is not a list of lights one wishes to acquire, but rather a list of lights that each poster feels to be really important to them and as such will mostly be lights that we have. Only rarely would they be lights we don't have.


----------



## chanjyj

JNewell said:


> Can you share the factual basis for your feeling that there is a serious misrepresentation here?



Just as I feared, my 1 post is starting to derail the thread 

Well, some posts like this make me wonder if that light is the only light the person owns and hence, a "must have".

Some others like the debate on 6P (as a host or not a host?) make me wonder if people vote for the 6P because they own it, and use it as a host (in that case, that doesn't make it a must-have does it? they could have used a C2 as a host but didn't)

I would much prefer if people explained their choices like this, or perhaps even like mine here.


----------



## KiwiMark

chanjyj said:


> Well, some posts like this make me wonder if that light is the only light the person owns and hence, a "must have".



I guess there could be a rule that you must have 10x the number of lights you are voting for so that we can be sure you understand how good the light is compared to most - but that would be tricky to enforce, is it really worth the bother?

Obviously people shouldn't vote for lights that then don't have - how can you call a light a 'must have' if you don't have one? Also it is possible that you wont even like your 'want to have' light or that you just wont find it as useful as another light you own.

I voted for the Nitecore D10 - I've owned mine for about a year and it has been carried in my front left jeans pocket every day since it arrived. It displaced another light that I really liked and I do think that the D10 is better. I like the UI & the R2 performs very well, I also like that it can run from Alkaline, Lithium, NiCd, NiMH & Li-ion batteries of the AA size - talk about versatile! (others also run from the same batteries, but they don't also have the R2 emitter & the same piston drive switch & UI)
But it is also too much trouble to ask all posters to provide an essay on why the light they are voting for is a 'must have' to them.

I do agree on the 'host' thing though - if you have altered your light significantly from stock than it is hardly the stock light that is your 'must have' so you shouldn't be recommending the stock light to all readers of this thread. I did vote for a ROP modded Maglite - because I consider that a must have, but no one should take from that vote that I think a standard Mag 2D from their sporting goods store is something that I consider a 'must have'.


----------



## JNewell

If the light meets the criteria described at the top of the thread, I don't think any of your concerns matter. You have the option to start a new thread with different standards if you wish, though.



chanjyj said:


> Just as I feared, my 1 post is starting to derail the thread
> 
> Well, some posts like this make me wonder if that light is the only light the person owns and hence, a "must have".
> 
> Some others like the debate on 6P (as a host or not a host?) make me wonder if people vote for the 6P because they own it, and use it as a host (in that case, that doesn't make it a must-have does it? they could have used a C2 as a host but didn't)
> 
> I would much prefer if people explained their choices like this, or perhaps even like mine here.


----------



## Monocrom

A quick explanation of why a light is a "Must have" should be provided along with the vote itself.


----------



## kaichu dento

Monocrom said:


> A quick explanation of why a light is a "Must have" should be provided along with the vote itself.


And I can do that with any light that I've had added to the list. :nana:


----------



## RichS

Ok, time to refresh everyone on the rules and guiding principles of this thread. Below are the rules for casting votes for the list. I am not putting any other rules or qualifications in place. If these rules are adhered to, this list will continue to be useful and true to its purpose.

That being said, I did include the reasons why I was voting for my personal "must-haves". It is helpful for others to know why I think they should consider buying a partcular light (kind of like a mini-review), and can make for some interesting reading/discussion. I encourage everyone to do the same only because it is helpful and interesting, but it is not a qualification for adding a vote. 

*Rules from the OP:*


RichS said:


> To fit in this category, it must meet the following criteria:
> 
> *It has to be a "must have" for you.* Meaning, of the lights you own, this one is a "must" have - and therefore you would never consider selling it. (unless of course you were in dire straights)
> *It must be currently obtainable* - there are numerous lights one may fit into this category for you that are a collectable, but are not reasonably attainable. It doesn't help to tell someone this is a "must have" light but they can't actually "have" one.
> *It must be a specific light* - this is a specific "must have" flashlight for you, not a favorite manufacturer or line of flashlights


 
Regarding the 6P and other modular lights commonly upgraded after purchase - you can find the rational and decision to include them in the Must-Have list in this post. A note to non-flashaholics and those new to the forum has been added to the OP regarding votes for these modular lights.


----------



## JNewell

I keep looking at the results and thinking (after I think how much work Rich has put into this - thanks!) that it would be interesting to have tracked the results (votes) over time. My sense is that it has been fairly consistent over time, but that's just an impression.


----------



## RichS

JNewell said:


> I keep looking at the results and thinking (after I think how much work Rich has put into this - thanks!) that it would be interesting to have tracked the results (votes) over time. My sense is that it has been fairly consistent over time, but that's just an impression.


 
Hi JNewell, I'm not sure what you mean. I actually am tracking the individual votes at the light level as well as by manufacturer as they are cast. What exactly did you have in mind? I keep a separate spreadsheet with a pivot table to help me keep the votes straight, so maybe I can produce what you were looking for.


----------



## Notsure Fire

Very excited to see the outcome as well.


----------



## CAMVDCS

Surefire 6P LED


----------



## gustophersmob

Fenix E01!


----------



## JNewell

RichS said:


> Hi JNewell, I'm not sure what you mean. I actually am tracking the individual votes at the light level as well as by manufacturer as they are cast. What exactly did you have in mind? I keep a separate spreadsheet with a pivot table to help me keep the votes straight, so maybe I can produce what you were looking for.



This probably sounds like I have too much free time to wonder about things, but what I was wondering about was whether there'd been any changes in the top 10 or 15 lights over time. Not small, individual changes (Light X moves from 5 to 6) but large swings (Three months into a six month poll, Light X goes from nothing to #2). Or, to put it maybe more practically, were the Ra Clickies always at or near the top? But it's at best an idle sort of question so, on second thought, don't bother even trying to answer! 

Thanks/apologies
John


----------



## RichS

JNewell said:


> This probably sounds like I have too much free time to wonder about things, but what I was wondering about was whether there'd been any changes in the top 10 or 15 lights over time. Not small, individual changes (Light X moves from 5 to 6) but large swings (Three months into a six month poll, Light X goes from nothing to #2). Or, to put it maybe more practically, were the Ra Clickies always at or near the top? But it's at best an idle sort of question so, on second thought, don't bother even trying to answer!
> 
> Thanks/apologies
> John


 
Actually, that's a pretty interesting question IMO, and in a "high-level" sort of way we're going to do just that. Not at the 3 or 6 month level, but at the annual level. Meaning, the "Must-Have" list will always be a living, breathing list, but I will take a snapshot of the list (Top 10) as it stands on 12/31/2010 and post it at the bottom of the OP. Then we can see how the list evolves over time. It will be interesting to see how the innovations specific manufacturers make, and the arrival of new manufactures on the scene drives changes to the "Must-Have" list.


----------



## Glenn7

I think we are a minority of light user's that if you were to ask the rest of the world what is a must have light number 1 would probably be a maglight


----------



## Monocrom

Glenn7 said:


> I think we are a minority of light user's that if you were to ask the rest of the world what is a must have light number 1 would probably be a maglight


 
Majority of light users don't know any better. :thumbsdow


----------



## Glenn7

Monocrom said:


> Majority of light users don't know any better. :thumbsdow



thats a given, but they then could look down their nose at us on any one of their passions that we are mediocre in ie: coffee,knives,cars,computers,phones,houses,shoes/clothes well any thing really I suppose it just down to education/money/priorities :wave:


----------



## Monocrom

Glenn7 said:


> thats a given, but they then could look down their nose at us on any one of their passions that we are mediocre in ie: coffee,knives,cars,computers,phones,houses,shoes/clothes well any thing really I suppose it just down to education/money/priorities :wave:


 
LOL

Speak for yourself.


----------



## kaichu dento

Monocrom said:


> LOL
> 
> Speak for yourself.


----------



## Jash

This is an evolving thread as some of us have purchased new lights since first posting.

I'd like to add Malkoff MD2 M61 with H/L ring and Mac's Customs SST-50 Drop-in for those of us who love our big mags.


----------



## Glenn7

kaichu dento said:


>



Hmmm my sentiments as well - maybe it was a joke :shrug:


----------



## Monocrom

Glenn7 said:


> Hmmm my sentiments as well - maybe it was a joke :shrug:


 
In a way.

To clarify, it was meant as a way of saying that even though I can't afford many of the finer things in Life, I still like to know what they are. Which brands have that Uber great reputation for quality.

Whether it be Voodoo for computers, Randall-Made knives for knives, or . . . Well, Greta would know more about shoes than I do. But as far as sneakers, New Balance.

With computers and item-specific forums so common, there's no good reason not to be better informed.


----------



## dakiyama

Quark AA^2 Tactical Neutral White


----------



## mefistofele86

I would like to add a vote: *Ra clicky* (i have high CRI).

1-Perfect beam (and color rendition in my model);
2-great feeling in my hand;
3-it's truly rugged, 100g of max strenght, i think i can abuse it forever;
4-good amount of power, at the same level of other 1xCR lights, you have to consider i have the 100 lumens version..
5- great customizable UI, anyone can have its cup of tea.

if I had bought before this flashlight I saved a lot of money


----------



## anjari_br

The best...Fenix E01...:thumbsup:


----------



## Granville

I think every flashaholic should have a mini pig keychain! :sick2:


----------



## applevision

I have already said that the H501 is a must-have (already counted above), but I want to add a vote for the Ra clicky (high CRI). I got one based on this very Must-Have thread and now it is my most used and trusted light. I think that I would gladly give (almost...) all my other lights up in order to keep this one--a true Must-Have. From the feel in the hand, to the gorgeous beam and incredible color rendition, this is a spectacular light that really does it all. 

I want to also add the 4Sevens MiNi CR2 which lives on my keychain at all times. I use it at least 3-4 times per week and it has saved my hide on a number of occasions when I didn't have another light nearby. The thing is, the CR2 is so potent that despite it's small size, it can do the work of a BIG light--at least for a time. 

In sum, I have three lights that I feel are "Must-Haves" for me or for anyone, and I would give up all but these if I had to:

1. The Zebralight H501 (already counted--I have the warm)
2. The Ra Clicky (please count this now--I have the high CRI)
3. The 4Sevens MiNi CR2 (please count this now--I have the Ti)

Thanks so much for this brilliant thread!


----------



## RichS

OP updated with all votes! 




anjari_br said:


> The best...Fenix E01...:thumbsup:


 
That one's moving up the list (not exactly sure why...) I just never saw the appeal of it after seeing the beam and angry blue tint...




Granville said:


> I think every flashaholic should have a mini pig keychain! :sick2:


 
Your pic didn't come through...didn't add it to the list as I _assume_ you're joking.....I think my daughter has one of these pig keychains though..




applevision said:


> I have already said that the H501 is a must-have (already counted above), but I want to add a vote for the Ra clicky (high CRI). I got one based on this very Must-Have thread and now it is my most used and trusted light. I think that I would gladly give (almost...) all my other lights up in order to keep this one--a true Must-Have. From the feel in the hand, to the gorgeous beam and incredible color rendition, this is a spectacular light that really does it all.
> 
> I want to also add the 4Sevens MiNi CR2 which lives on my keychain at all times. I use it at least 3-4 times per week and it has saved my hide on a number of occasions when I didn't have another light nearby. The thing is, the CR2 is so potent that despite it's small size, it can do the work of a BIG light--at least for a time.
> 
> In sum, I have three lights that I feel are "Must-Haves" for me or for anyone, and I would give up all but these if I had to:
> 
> 1. The Zebralight H501 (already counted--I have the warm)
> 2. The Ra Clicky (please count this now--I have the high CRI)
> 3. The 4Sevens MiNi CR2 (please count this now--I have the Ti)
> 
> Thanks so much for this brilliant thread!


 
Thanks for the feedback applevison - much appreciated! It is hard to keep up with at times, but it's worth it as I watch it progress.

You hit the nail on the head with the Ra Clicky - one of my true must-haves as well. I loved it so much I also bought the Twisty High CRI, and it just adds yet another layer of "bomb-proof-ness". Every time I switch them on, I just can't get over the color rendering and beautiful beam. Not the brightest light, but it doesn't matter - it has all I ever need for close/medium range use.

I'm also with you on the CR2 MiNi. I carry it in my pocket (not on my keychain) everyday. I can't count it as one of my must-haves though, because I'd rather be carrying my Aeon. Once Scott does his magic to it, the CR2 MiNi will be relegated to backup duty.

As for the Zebralight H501 - that may well be my next light purchase. It is too highly regarded as one of the most useful lights out there for me not to give it a try...


----------



## JNewell

Looks like I'm going to have to get one of those Ra clickies, based on this poll/thread! 


If/when I do, do I list as the reason "because Rich's Must-Have List told me to"? :devil:


----------



## Mr. Shawn

I also vote for the Fenix E01 and iTP A3 EOS.



RichS said:


> Fenix E01's moving up the list (not exactly sure why...) I just never saw the appeal of it after seeing the beam and angry blue tint...



I love the E01's solid construction, one-handed operation, compact size, and availability at less than $13 online. The features outweigh the beam and tint quality, which do not bother me anyway.

The iTP is also loved due to its similar size and incredible output at a competitive price.


----------



## AlphaZen

As this thread evolves and continues it's popularity, I am curious how lights on the list, such as the D10, will be handled as they become unavailable. One of the stipulations is that the light must be currently available. With NiteCore replacing the D10 with the D11 and the LF2XT not being currently available I am curious how this will work going forward. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Shawn

AlphaZen said:


> As this thread evolves and continues it's popularity, I am curious how lights on the list, such as the D10, will be handled as they become unavailable. One of the stipulations is that the light must be currently available. With NiteCore replacing the D10 with the D11 and the LF2XT not being currently available I am curious how this will work going forward. Thanks.



Good question, AlphaZen. PM sent to you.


----------



## RichS

AlphaZen said:


> As this thread evolves and continues it's popularity, I am curious how lights on the list, such as the D10, will be handled as they become unavailable. One of the stipulations is that the light must be currently available. With NiteCore replacing the D10 with the D11 and the LF2XT not being currently available I am curious how this will work going forward. Thanks.


 
Ahhh.....I was wondering when someone would ask this question - you win the prize! 
When I was thinking through the best way to address specific flashlights that become unavailable that were voted on in the past, the one thing I did not want to do was remove anyone's votes. Any and all votes that were cast for a light because it met the criteria at the time will remain on the list - period.

So the question going forward is - at what point does a light no longer meet the "currently available" criteria, and therefore a vote can no longer be cast for it?

We will define "no longer available" this way: a light is no longer being manufactured *and* is no longer available through any dealers. So although a light is no longer being produced, it may still be available for quite a while from dealers before stocks are depleated. Votes can continue be cast for it until it cannot be obtained from any source other than an individual owner that wants to sell his/hers.

There is one other detail that may come up later that I want to address in advance: if a completely new generation of a light is created that replaces the previous generation (such as the Nitecore D11 replacing the Nitecore D10), a vote for the new generation of the model (D11 for example) will be listed as an entirely separate light from the earlier generation. So for example, a vote cast for the new D11 would be listed separately from the D10. Votes for the D10 could continue to be cast of course until they are no longer available as described above. Please note that this applies to a completely new generation of a flashlight *as signified by a name change* (i.e.: Nitecore D10 to Nitecore D11).

I hope this clearly answers the question.


----------



## AlphaZen

Sounds great, RichS. Good job defining the rules.


----------



## stoli67

HDS RA Clicky - for me it is the CRI 
TK45 Fenix
LD01 Fenix


----------



## 22hornet

Surefire C3 (Malkoff upgrade)
Fenix LD20
Fenix E01
Fenix TK20
Maglite minimag (Terralux colored led upgrade)
Maglite 6D
Surefire E2L(AA or cr123)
Tiablo A9
Peak Fujiyama stainless, steel colored leds
Surefire M6
...


----------



## RichS

22hornet said:


> Surefire C3 (Malkoff upgrade)
> Fenix LD20
> Fenix E01
> Fenix TK20
> Maglite minimag (Terralux colored led upgrade)
> Maglite 6D
> Surefire E2L(AA or cr123)
> Tiablo A9
> Peak Fujiyama stainless, steel colored leds
> Surefire M6
> ...


 
Hi 22hornet - before I add all 10 lights you have listed here, I wanted to be sure that you consider each of these a "must-have" for you. Meaning you would never considering selling/replacing any of them because they are each truly a must-have for you, and not just a list of lights you own.

If they all meet this criteria I have no problem adding all of them. Just taking care to keep this list to folk's absolute must-have's.

Thanks!


----------



## Burgess

to RichS --


Great thread you are running here !

:twothumbs


BTW, i didn't realize that we are permitted to vote for MORE than 1 light.


Therefore, i wish to ALSO vote for the *Fenix E01*.


Here's a flashlight which is "dirt cheap", and yet Incredibly Rugged, Reliable, and Useful !


Very small and handy. Comes in some Pretty Colors, too. 

Great Runtimes, and plenty of light output for LOTS of tasks.


Beam tint may look kinda' :green: on a White Wall,

but *in actual use*, it doesn't bother me in the slightest.


This is a Fine Choice for EDC.

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## epilogue

Got to go with the Surefire Backup, Great light.


----------



## Ishango

My votes are:


Quark MiNI AA (4Sevens)
Fenix E01


----------



## JTElectric

I've played the "if I could only have one flashlight" game a lot with myself, but bottom line, one light to last me a lifetime and be the best all around, would be....

Surefire LX2. 

I sold mine recently, and NEED to get one back! Put an F04 and have a flood light, pull it off for throw. Easy to run with one hand, perfect UI.

Sorry other flashlights, it's not that I don't "Like you", I just don't "like you like you" lol


----------



## Gary123

4Sevens Quark AA, Malkoff Hound Dog, Haiku XP-G


----------



## Romanko

My choice is Nitecore D10 R2.


----------



## tandem

SureFire C2 (and then go get it bored out for 18650 and pop a Malkoff or Nailbender or Anto or Moddoo module into the beast) because it's all about the grip baby.


----------



## asleep

HDS Rotary!


----------



## enginesix

nitecore D10.


----------



## BryDaddy

Fenix TK45 is a must!!


----------



## StormyTheCat

Solarforce L2p with ThruNite XPG dropin and L2S6 tailcap. Great light at a low enough price that I don't feel bad using/abusing it.


----------



## JrVargas

Jetbeam RRT-0 for me


----------



## JeffInChi

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Olight M30 Triton.

Great mix of flood and throw.

Incredibly Durable.

Not to long, big, thick or bulky for a high powered LED.


----------



## special_dx

Moddoolar 18350
Solarforce L2P
Bardic 4 aspect Hand Lamp
Fenix LD01


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

A Surefire of any sort...
Solarforce L2?
iTP A3 EOS
any HDS light
Arc-aaa


----------



## cistallus

Wow, this lost a lot of votes/posts in the crash. I'd like to re-submit my votes, tried several searches and didn't see them in the thread:

LiteFlux LF2X (the twisty, not the LF2XT clicky, though I think it was lumped into the LF2XT count before, which is OK)

HDS Ra Clicky (170T)


----------



## Ian2381

My Must Have
Solarforce L2
Zebra light H51
Quark MiNi AA
itp A3


----------



## nightcacher

Have must haves
-Surefire C2 with one mode Malkoff M61W drop in-simple yet bright,:EDIT: missed the malkoff M91 offering, NW please
-Fenix TK35-simple UI, small size(pocketable),very nice strobe yet very bright, did I say XM-L
-A HID is a must, but will have to wait


----------



## lasermax

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

fenix tk30 surefire e2dl streamlight stinger ds led hp surefire lx2


----------



## Sparky's Magic

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Malkoff MD2 - Hi/Low - M61W. AW RCRs.

Surefire 6p - Malkoff M61 L. AW 17670.

HDS 170T- F04 - AW RCR. :thumbsup:


----------



## fl0t

HDS Systems EDC (Ra Clicky)


----------



## stoli67

An RA of some description or a tri- edc

A 6p host - surefire or other

Something larger perhaps either a fenix TK 45 or something custom

A FM host with a quad!


----------



## lasermax

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

well you know I seen the e2dl liked it so much I bought it then did more searching gosh darn it bought the lx2 played with both of them now I edc them and then looked at reviews on the e1b and bought it to and also edc it also so now jam broke but happy camper wow oh by the way I bought a nite ize for e2dl too carry my lx2 stays in my right pants pocket and my e1b stays in my shirt pocket


----------



## Maxbelg

Surefire E1L, E1B, LX2, A2:wave:


----------



## bouncer33441

for edc a must have is the lumapower incendio v3


----------



## italico

Hds Ra Clicky 140E :wave:


----------



## c southers

sure fire p6 maratac aaa


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Ive looked at this thread but dont think I have ever posted in it. ( l looked! )

So here I go

HDS High CRI clicky
SF LX2
SF L1
SF C2 w/M60
Jetbeam RRT-0 (I will always love this light)


----------



## Lighteous

4Sevens Quark 123-2
4Sevens Quark AA-2 (S2 emitter)
EagleTac T20C2 MKII XM-L
Nitecore IFE1
Nitecore EX11


----------



## eyeeatingfish

I will add votes for the following

Surefire E1B
Princeton Tec EOS
Inova X1 version 4
Lumapower Incendio
Maglight 3D just because it is standard.


----------



## licht55

For me currently:
- Fenix LD20 (because it has a quite good compromise beam, and lots of diffusing accesories)
- iTP A3 EOS Upgraded (because it is the light I currently carry in my pocket)


----------



## kojoti

my list :

1. SF LX2
2. Thrunite Catapult
3. Dereelight DBS
4. SF C2
5. SF C3


----------



## Fluffy Ops

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

+1 for the 4Sevens Quark AA-2


----------



## RedLED

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Dude,

You forgot the La Petite Killer from Photonfanatic!

This is an outrage!


----------



## beerwax

can i nominate one from lord voltimore please ? 

MJP EXTREME III


----------



## Hacken

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

TK35 is on my next list..


----------



## ishmael

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Surefire Lx2, L1, 6P,9P, 4 sevens AA


----------



## lucasmjl

My must have has to be a Photon Freedom Micro. There is nothing not to like about this light.


----------



## RonReagan

Surefire 6P & E1B
Jetbeam RRT-0 
iTP A3 EOS Upgraded


----------



## tsl

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 497 Votes so far!*



tsl said:


> Ra Clicky (I have 2 Prototypes)
> Muyshondt Aeon
> 
> and for an incan ... E2E



An update to my list as I have sold the Aeon and E2E ...

Ra/HDS Clicky
McGizmo Haiku


----------



## DHart

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List -- 497 Votes so far!*

After having my Zebralight SC51W for a week or so, I'm really going to have to say that for me, this is a "Must Have" light!


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Over the past few years I've used a number of different 'lumen blasters', but recently I've been using my ARC-AAA's a lot and have concluded that they are extremely fine lights and I wouldn't want to be without one (the 6-page ARC-AAA homage thread is here). I'd like to amend my vote last year to include the timeless ARC-AAA. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeech

I absolutely have to have my fenix tk11 and my fenix p3d.


----------



## DaveyJones

i used to collect many things, and have some experience in this area.
dont know much about flashlights yet though.

theres several ways to look at collecting.
u can collect things hoping they will increase in value,
simply because its rare,
because u love a line so much u want every model in it,
cuz it looks awesome on your shelf, and my favorite: cuz it has a story to it.

if i were to collect lights id look at lights that have technology that is good in its own right,
but a slightly better tech becomes available, and not allot of the former type end up being produced.

perhaps 4sevens quark series with S2 emitters will fall into that catagory, as commander dave
initially bought the entire first batch and achieved a monopoly on them for a while, but now that
this supply is running dry is reverting back to r5.

after a few years when the march of technology eventually will make these lights obsolete,
the s2 version will end up being allot more rare and therefore more interresting to own now that 
its surpassed performance has reduced it to purely a collectable.

so, for this reason i will nominate the quark mini cr2 s2 version.
(i should mention though that i do not own this light)

also i would nominate the olight t series cuz its amoung the most
aestheticly elegant designs i have seen so far.
i own the t-10, but the t-15 is similar enuff, so if u want u can count it as a +1 for the t-15 (which i do not own)

i do not own any of the 4sevens preon lights, but like the olight, its aesthetic appeal has its hooks in me pretty deeply.

3rd nominee is the Jetbeam Jet-I pro v3.
do not own it (yet) but considering what it manages to do with a single AA
+ a nice set of features makes this a must have for me.

lastly i would nominate the fenix e05.
it has that prism reflector, and afaik is the only single cell AAA light that
is optimised for flood.
due to its sheer uniqueness, and low cost, i gotta have this one.
i would reccommend this to any collector, cuz it adds allot of veriety to your collection
for a very low cost.

oh yeah, i would also like to nominate one oldfashioned generic incandescant, just as a point of contrast
to accentuate the awesomeness of all the other lights in your collection when showing them to nonholic friends.


----------



## bondr006

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

1. HDS Rotary






2. HDS Tactical 200





3. ZebraLight SC60





4. NiteCore Infilux IFE2





5. NiteCore Infilux IFD2





6. NiteCore EX11.2


----------



## Outdoorsman5

My "must have's" are:
Quark AA (my favorite edc)
Quark AA2 (my favorite general purpose light)
Quark 123
Quark 123x2 Turbo X (just bought this one to replace my old Turbo.)

These lights lego with each other, and they each have 5 output levels to choose from plus 3 blinky modes. This list of lights covers a wide range of battery types as well - AA, CR123a's, alkalines, lithium primaries, NiMh rechargeables, and Li-ion rechargeables (RCR123, 14500, and 18650 with the 18650 body.) Very versitile.


----------



## dajab77

My "must have's" are:
HDS Ra Clicky 140E main EDC
JetBeam RRT-0 with AA extender
Quark miniX 123 as a back up.

Hard to say just one.


----------



## thedukeoftank

Hmm ... must have list. 

1. 4x7's Quark AA / AA2 
2. 4x7's Quark 123 Turbo
3. Itp Eos A3
4. Eagletac T20C2 MKII 
5. Nitecore Extreme Infinity R2
6. Jetbeam RRT-0
7. P60 Drop In, Host & tailcap
8. Hds EDC Rotary 
9. A modified Maglite of some sort 
10. Olight SR90


----------



## lyklyk616

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Mine would be (manufacture)
1. SureFire
2. 4Sevens
3. Streamlight 
4. Energizer
5. HDS
6. Maglite
I am a die hard SureFire fan ! Haha


----------



## bondr006

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



lyklyk616 said:


> Mine would be (manufacture)
> 1. SureFire
> 2. 4Sevens
> 3. Streamlight
> 4. Energizer
> 5. HDS
> 6. Maglite
> I am a die hard SureFire fan ! Haha


 
Did you read the original post? It has 3 criteria for a qualifying post here. Read #3 very carefully. It also must be lights that you own.


1. It has to be a "must have" for you. *Meaning, of the lights you own*, this one is a "must" have - and therefore you would never consider selling it. (unless of course you were in dire straights)

2. It must be currently obtainable - there are numerous lights one may fit into this category for you that are a collectable, but are not reasonably attainable. It doesn't help to tell someone this is a "must have" light but they can't actually "have" one.

*3. It must be a specific light - this is a specific "must have" flashlight for you, not a favorite manufacturer or line of flashlights*


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



bondr006 said:


> Did you read the original post? It has 3 criteria for a qualifying post here. Read #3 very carefully. It also must be lights that you own.
> 
> 
> 1. It has to be a "must have" for you. Meaning, of the lights you own, this one is a "must" have - and therefore you would never consider selling it. (unless of course you were in dire straights)
> 
> 2. It must be currently obtainable - there are numerous lights one may fit into this category for you that are a collectable, but are not reasonably attainable. It doesn't help to tell someone this is a "must have" light but they can't actually "have" one.
> 
> *3. It must be a specific light - this is a specific "must have" flashlight for you, not a favorite manufacturer or line of flashlights*


 
I get the feeling that several of the recent posters in this thread did not read that first page... Especially the *"It must be a specific light"* and * "It also must be lights that you own"* parts.


----------



## thedukeoftank

Captain Spaulding said:


> I get the feeling that several of the recent posters in this thread did not read that first page... Especially the *"It must be a specific light"* and * "It also must be lights that you own"* parts.


 
Whoops... well, I do own 8 out of the ten. Just the hds edc & the Olight SR90 are on my "must have" list.


----------



## sunfire

Mini Maglite LED 
Surefire G2 w/ Malkoff M60LL :rock:


----------



## kengostar

c2! Cool!


----------



## Tana

C2 !!!


----------



## Ishango

I'd like to add the HDS Clicky (120E) to the list and the Zebralight SC51w.


----------



## traderdell

HDS Rotary tactical. I've had this light since they started shipping and I can't stop the grin each time I reach for it.


----------



## bel_riose

I cast my vote on SF Kroma. It's the most versatile all-around light I ever had.


----------



## fkrow

Surefire M6

Surefire E2e HA


Regards,
FK


----------



## andiem

Fenix LD10 R5
4Sevens Quark Mini 123 (XM-L Edition)

---
Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleBoyLost

After reading through all these recommendations, I think the Surefire 6P is going to be my next light!


----------



## dhook

Hard to beat the quark 123!!


----------



## dellayao

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

*Fenix e10, efficiency.
*


----------



## swingert

4Sevens Quark MiNi AA

Its been my EDC since I first started lurking on CPF months ago.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

*Looks like the OP is AWOL*, and the list has not been updated in a while. Hope he comes back to update it because this has been one of my favorite threads since joining CPF back in December. I was lost then found again after the crash. Maybe the OP got lost in the crash as well.


----------



## rayster357

Quark 2x123 Tactical R5
RRT-0 R5
RRT-2 R5

Cheers,
Ray


----------



## RichS

Outdoorsman5 said:


> *Looks like the OP is AWOL*, and the list has not been updated in a while. Hope he comes back to update it because this has been one of my favorite threads since joining CPF back in December. I was lost then found again after the crash. Maybe the OP got lost in the crash as well.


 
Hey guys - I'm baaaaaaack! :wave:

Yep - I've been AWOL for a while now... I've slipped over to the dark side and have fallen into a blade obsession...anyone else been there?? I know there have been a few in the past I've seen gone AWOL, and more than a few of them have gotten into knives.. a few may have seen/dealt with me as LightGuy over on BF.

The other thing that discouraged me from keeping up this thread is all the lost work when the system crashed. Fortunately I backed up everything so I can compile all the votes up until the system went down, but I just need to get out here and do it..

So...hopefully in the next day or two I'll get it back to square up until the crash, and then add all the votes that were made after.

Thanks for your patience! :thumbsup:


----------



## Outdoorsman5

RichS said:


> Hey guys - I'm baaaaaaack! :wave:
> 
> Yep - I've been AWOL for a while now... I've slipped over to the dark side and have fallen into a blade obsession...anyone else been there?? I know there have been a few in the past I've seen gone AWOL, and more than a few of them have gotten into knives.. a few may have seen/dealt with me as LightGuy over on BF.
> 
> The other thing that discouraged me from keeping up this thread is all the lost work when the system crashed. Fortunately I backed up everything so I can compile all the votes up until the system went down, but I just need to get out here and do it..
> 
> So...hopefully in the next day or two I'll get it back to square up until the crash, and then add all the votes that were made after.
> 
> Thanks for your patience! :thumbsup:



Welcome back RichS. I completly understand, and I think a lot of us had or have lots of catching up to do after the crash. I run in different directions too depending on my moods - lights, guns, edc, camping equipment, and knives. Glad you're back though, and look forward to seeing this thread develope some more, Post Crash.


----------



## TyJo

1. HDS Rotary
2. Fenix E01
3. Quark AA2 Tactical


----------



## smarkum

RichS said:


> Hey guys - I'm baaaaaaack! :wave:
> 
> Yep - I've been AWOL for a while now... I've slipped over to the dark side and have fallen into a blade obsession...anyone else been there?? I know there have been a few in the past I've seen gone AWOL, and more than a few of them have gotten into knives.. a few may have seen/dealt with me as LightGuy over on BF.
> 
> The other thing that discouraged me from keeping up this thread is all the lost work when the system crashed. Fortunately I backed up everything so I can compile all the votes up until the system went down, but I just need to get out here and do it..
> 
> So...hopefully in the next day or two I'll get it back to square up until the crash, and then add all the votes that were made after.
> 
> Thanks for your patience! :thumbsup:


 
very glad you're back too! I'm fallen into the blade obsession as well. Somehow though, I always come back here . . . 
I follow this thread and it will be great to see the numbers updated; although, a lot of work . . . good luck with that! 
Cheers, Shelby


----------



## stangster

ITP A3 - Small, bright, 1 AAA and ~$20!

I would also like to nominate the ARC AAA, but it's not readily available. I've been using mine for almost 10 yrs.


----------



## harton

HDS CRI.100
SureFire P60
Novatac T120


----------



## Eric Isaacson

RichS said:


> Hey guys - I'm baaaaaaack! :wave:
> 
> Yep - I've been AWOL for a while now... I've slipped over to the dark side and have fallen into a blade obsession...anyone else been there?? I know there have been a few in the past I've seen gone AWOL, and more than a few of them have gotten into knives.. a few may have seen/dealt with me as LightGuy over on BF.
> 
> The other thing that discouraged me from keeping up this thread is all the lost work when the system crashed. Fortunately I backed up everything so I can compile all the votes up until the system went down, but I just need to get out here and do it..
> 
> So...hopefully in the next day or two I'll get it back to square up until the crash, and then add all the votes that were made after.
> 
> Thanks for your patience! :thumbsup:



I tend to dabble in knives a little also 

It appears I've wondered to the dark side though and I've been spending a lot of time here lately

My vote is for the HDS rotary, great light and a prize in any collection


----------



## kwak

Personally i couldn't be without my Fenix ED01.

Not really enough juice for heavy stuff, but it's helped me find no end of dropped screws at work and has helped me fix many a RC car.


----------



## Sno4Life

Zebraligbt H501


----------



## DHart

Oh man... now that I have a TK35, I don't want to be without one. What a fantastic light for outdoor use. Quantum leap above anything I've had before, including P7 lights. 820 brilliantly wonderful lumens. When I step out onto my property (5 wooded acres) it rules the darkness and turns night into day... SWEET! Will also take it in the RV on road trips. Monster output, floody and throwy, four very good levels, momentary-switch capable, dual 18650 power (or, four CR123... if need be), and very compact form factor for what it provides. I love it. This is among my "Must-Haves".


----------



## john-paul

I absolutely love my SF a2 aviator led. It's been my EDC since the day I bought it about 5 months back. 
I also love my Fenix tk45.


----------



## Glock27

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

H501w and SC60w and RRT-1w.

G27


----------



## schmanto

i think the SureFire 6P is a great light and it is easy to upgrade. A real "Must-Have" in my opinion.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

RichS said:


> Hey guys - I'm baaaaaaack! :wave:
> 
> Yep - I've been AWOL for a while now... I've slipped over to the dark side and have fallen into a blade obsession...anyone else been there?? I know there have been a few in the past I've seen gone AWOL, and more than a few of them have gotten into knives.. a few may have seen/dealt with me as LightGuy over on BF.
> 
> The other thing that discouraged me from keeping up this thread is all the lost work when the system crashed. Fortunately I backed up everything so I can compile all the votes up until the system went down, but I just need to get out here and do it..
> 
> So...hopefully in the next day or two I'll get it back to square up until the crash, and then add all the votes that were made after.
> 
> Thanks for your patience! :thumbsup:


 
Hey RichS - Will you be updating the count, and adjusting the ranking? Looks like it's only been updated through post 689. Thanks.


----------



## kalifornian

Nitecore D10 R2


----------



## SgtCuts

4Sevens Preon 1 w/Clicky and 10440


----------



## Blue72

ARC AAA


----------



## mrlysle

HDS 170 clicky is a "must have" for everyone. Built like a tank and ultimately customizable for the users needs. I've EDC'd mine every day since I got it, and don't intend to change, at least until I get my rotary! lol
Also a vote for the Zebralight SC51. It's hard to beat the UI and the amount of useful light you get from such a "tiny" and well built package, and it runs on the most common battery in the world!
And finally, an EagleTac T20C2 MKII, for the wide variety of drop-in modules available for it, cell choices, accessories, (diffuser lens,filters) and its overall excellent build quality. Based on what other lights I'm carrying, I can have a super bright flood with the latest XM-L, a really nice thrower, or a beautiful general use light with the nice neutral drop-in they offer. I feel the drop-ins are very reasonably priced for the value they offer. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Teknyc

I find the maratac aaa much better in style and power than the fenix eo1.


----------



## webee2805

zebralight sc60 & jetbeam bc10


----------



## webee2805

zebralight sc 60 & jetbeam bc10


----------



## Nicrod

4 sevens quark single AA. 
Ease of use of very common aa batts. Compatible with 14500 lithium-ion which makes it scream!! Perfect fit in your hand. 
Just an all around beutiful and fun light to use. Also is interchangeable with others models.


----------



## jumpstat

High power, Surefire M6
General Duty McLux III PD-S


----------



## geezer

Surefire LX2


----------



## lowbit

ThruNite Catapult
Zebralight H31 XP-G


----------



## kubus_pl

My vote goes to RAW


----------



## Hamaremon

Based on my as of yet limited collection:

1. HDS Rotary
-Fully customizable, compact, bright enough to accomplish most tasks, tough.

2. JETBEAM RRT-0 CR123/AA
-Versitile battery choice, bright (around 350 torch lumens when running on RCR-123s, 
around 200 on CR123 and 120 ish on AA), compact.

3. ARC-AAA
-A little outdated, but still excellent runtime and brightness in a very compact AAA size.


----------



## EV_007

- HDS EDC CRI Rock solid construction with awesome neutral beam that won't break your bank or patience waiting for it.

- SureFire T1A Titan Nice variable power in a slick package. A bit pricey, but worth it.

- SureFire LX2 Pocket rocket with tried and true interface.

- SureFire C3 Best of both worlds of LED and Incan hostability with multiple power options in a nice tactile design.


----------



## KVoimakas

4sevens quark AA for me...gotta love the AA batteries.


----------



## Quiksilver

1. HDS Rotary 200, black

2. Zebralight H501

3. 4Sevens Preon II, Ti

-----

Interesting to note that my first three purchases were the Fenix LD20, Fenix LD05, and ZL H501. Both Fenix lights died on me, but the 501 still going strong. Have since upgraded to HDS Rotary, SureFire 6PX Pro, and 4Sevens Preon II. I don't want to have too many, just enough for my uses. However I might look at picking up a 6P so I can keep up with the latest emitters.


----------



## shado

shado said:


> Cool Fall SPY 007
> Mac SST-50 EDC
> McGizmo Haiku XPG
> 
> I'm very surprised at the lack of votes for the Mac SST-50 EDC? The value you get in the SST-50 is off the chart! You get a choice of three types of metals to meet your needs. You get lots of light for the dollar and fit and finish that's hard to beat! I love my 007 but the SST-50 is by far the most under rated light in this thread!



After the better part of a year (Post #463) and lots of lights, I still feel the same way, even more so with the recent updates! 

The Haiku is a absolutely beautiful light! It's now available with XM-L :thumbsup:
Macs EDC Perfection! Now has a TRI and XM-L EDC, in either Aluminum, Copper or Titanium :thumbsup:
The SPY 007 unique and beautiful! Now with XP-G (Maybe XM-L some day?) and Gunner Grip :thumbsup: 

Thanks
Todd


----------



## applevision

Going to have to add: ZebraLight SC600
This is the best light I have ever owned or seen. I could get rid of all my other lights and--to some extent--not miss them much with this baby. From insanely low (you can look right into the emitter) to blindingly wall-o-light high, durable, beautiful, and amazing UI... this is my personal king of lights. It is the pinnacle of light technology at the moment, I think. Wow and wow.


----------



## lasermax

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Well this is all I needed for now none of them modded yet 

Maglite chargeable
Streamlight sl-20x
Nebo csi 
Surefire e1b x2 like it so much I bought another one
Surefire e2dl
Surefire lx2
Surefire m4 devastator
Surefire m6 guardian
Streamlight ultra stinger 
Streamlight stinger hp led ds


----------



## Ian2381

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Fenix LD40. Hopefully the poll will be updated...


----------



## Outdoorsman5

RichS said:


> Hey guys - I'm baaaaaaack! :wave:
> 
> Yep - I've been AWOL for a while now... I've slipped over to the dark side and have fallen into a blade obsession...anyone else been there?? I know there have been a few in the past I've seen gone AWOL, and more than a few of them have gotten into knives.. a few may have seen/dealt with me as LightGuy over on BF.
> 
> The other thing that discouraged me from keeping up this thread is all the lost work when the system crashed. Fortunately I backed up everything so I can compile all the votes up until the system went down, but I just need to get out here and do it..
> 
> So...hopefully in the next day or two I'll get it back to square up until the crash, and then add all the votes that were made after.
> 
> Thanks for your patience! :thumbsup:


 
*Looks like the OP is AWOL again, and hasn't updated this thread since post #689 *- he came back for a minute in April, but dissapeared again. RichS I hope you come back & update the list. This has been one of the good ones which is why it became a sticky; hope it gets updated.


----------



## RichS

Ok, I hate to say it, but I don't think I'll be able to keep this thread updated. But, I'd really hate to see it die since it has interested quite a few folks. If someone would be interested in maintaining it going forward, let me know and I can get you set up. I have a spreadsheet with a macro that makes it much easier to tally and sort all the votes. Sorry, I just can't see myself getting back to devoting the time necessary to keep this list going.

So who can carry the torch? (pun intended) :candle:


----------



## Outdoorsman5

I'd be glad to do it, but I'm wondering if it would just be easier to start a new thread. Send me a PM & let me know what you think would be best.


----------



## DM51

Whatever is decided, let me know if I can help by copying posts across etc.


----------



## RichS

Outdoorsman5 said:


> I'd be glad to do it, but I'm wondering if it would just be easier to start a new thread. Send me a PM & let me know what you think would be best.


 
Great! PM sent.


----------



## RichS

DM51 said:


> Whatever is decided, let me know if I can help by copying posts across etc.


 
Thanks - we'll send you a PM once we have this worked out.


----------



## DM51

Bear in mind that posts will always be listed in date/time order, and that can't be changed. So if a new thread is started, it won't be realistic to move posts into it that are older than the thread - the oldest post would become the new post #1. 

I could make an artifically old post #1 by copying it from somewhere else and stripping out the content to be replaced by whatever is required, but Outdoorsman5 is a fairly recently-joined member and no post made by him could be given a date more than 3 months old, when he joined.


----------



## ryguy24000

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

4sevens quark 123 2 turbo


----------



## ryguy24000

DM51 said:


> Bear in mind that posts will always be listed in date/time order, and that can't be changed. So if a new thread is started, it won't be realistic to move posts into it that are older than the thread - the oldest post would become the new post #1.
> 
> I could make an artifically old post #1 by copying it from somewhere else and stripping out the content to be replaced by whatever is required, but Outdoorsman5 is a fairly recently-joined member and no post made by him could be given a date more than 3 months old, when he joined.



My join date says Mar 2011 too. I joined in Jan. CPF went down in March hince the March join date!!!


----------



## callmaster

Guess what my "Must-Have" light is?


----------



## Outdoorsman5

DM51 said:


> Bear in mind that posts will always be listed in date/time order, and that can't be changed. So if a new thread is started, it won't be realistic to move posts into it that are older than the thread - the oldest post would become the new post #1.
> 
> I could make an artifically old post #1 by copying it from somewhere else and stripping out the content to be replaced by whatever is required, but Outdoorsman5 is a fairly recently-joined member and no post made by him could be given a date more than 3 months old, when he joined.


 
I understand. RichS & have discussed it, and think it would be best for me to just start a new thread with the same criteria. I'll keep the new thread going indefinitely (if I'm able) updating it as needed...maybe even give yearly rankings as it matures. Should we remove the old thread as a sticky, and replace it with the new one once the new thread has been established? Otherwise some may think it's a duplicate thread. (I'm just trying to think this through.) What do you recommend DM51?


----------



## DM51

A new thread would probably be best. When it is up and running, I'll unstick this one and stick the new one.

We'll add links at the end of this one to show where it is continued, and in the new one to show people where the original was. I would be happy to give any help you may need with copying material across from post #1 of this thread to the new one, so the list stays intact and you can just carry on with it. 

Just let me know when you are ready, and tell me what help you need.


----------



## jh333233

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

I vote for surefire Hellfighter HID


----------



## Ian2381

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Is there a new Thread?


----------



## s2ftw

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Eastward YJ J09 (for AA) or J08 (for CR123A or 16340).

Why?? Because it's a really pretty light for under $20 (from DX). Will take abuse in the pocket, and you don't have to feel sorry for it. The modes are useless though.


Otherwise, for me its these Fenix lights: LD15, LD20, TK70.

TK70, as soon as i have the disposable income, since it will set me back over $300 with good batteries and a good charger. Dont need it, but its a WANT that id use at every opportunity will make a killer bike-light!


----------



## dixemon

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*

Ok, I guess ill get in on this.

1. RA Twisty
2. RA clicky
3. Surefire aviator


----------



## RichS

*Re: The Flashaholic's "Must Have" List*



dixemon said:


> Ok, I guess ill get in on this.
> 
> 1. RA Twisty
> 2. RA clicky
> 3. Surefire aviator


 
Absolutely - these are still 3 of my "must-have's" as well. Great choices!


----------



## srtbrazil

Surefire Kroma


----------



## Ian2381

Xeno E03 XM-L, great new flashlight. Already got cool white tint and ordered a neutral white as I love this light.

3 different colors: red, blue and black
3 different tints: cool white, neutral and warm


----------



## mcgeerick

An emergency light that runs on CR123s. It can sit around for years without the batteries discharging. When the lights go out, everyone needs a go-to light. I have kept a Surefire G2 by the bed for years.


----------



## Ec136

Fenix ld01, my edc. 
Nitecore d11.2, even with no clip its good for me.
Jetbeam ba20. 

oh yeah and hello cpf-ers :wave:


----------



## RichS

Sorry for this thread being in "limbo" for so long...

As it turns out, Mark (Outdoorsman5) decided he did not have the time to devote to keeping this thread updated. Unfortunately I still cannot devote the time needed to keep it going either.

*If any other CPF member is willing to take over this thread, I think it would be appreciated by members of this community.* Thanks for considering!

Let me know if you are interested in volunteering, and we'll discuss it via PM or email.

Thanks!

-Rich


----------



## whiteoakjoe

Just found this forum I have so many lights to buy...:shakehead
I will answer this from my perspective having been a police officer for 17 years. The MagLite 4D was the best thing we had untill the Surefire 6P came along so I have to vote for those two because I had on with me for all of those years. The Streamlight Stinger was in there somewhere and was the first good rechargable I ever used. But If I ever went back to chasing tail lights again, I would have a Quark AA2 tactical on my belt now.


----------



## RichS

This thread isn't very helpful in its current state since it isn't being updated.

One more call for a volunteer - is anyone willing to take on the updating of this thread to keep it current and relevant? If you would be willing, I'd be willing to help get you going and provide you with a spreadsheet to make updating the thread much easier.

I recommend waiting another week for a volunteer, and then un-sticking this thread if no one responds. I think it can be a very valuable thread, but only if it is kept updated and therefore relevant. 

Thanks for considering!!


----------



## AlphaZen

Whatever the fate of this thread, thank you for the time and effort you put in RichS.
:thumbsup:


----------



## DM51

RichS said:


> One more call for a volunteer - is anyone willing to take on the updating of this thread to keep it current and relevant? If you would be willing, I'd be willing to help get you going and provide you with a spreadsheet to make updating the thread much easier.


This thread is an extremely valuable resource to CPF. It is the best indicator we have of which lights members think are the most useful. It has helped countless CPF members, old and new.

It would be a very great pity if no-one could be found to keep the thread running and up to date. RichS has done a superb job with it; he came up with a great formula, which clearly struck the right note with everyone, and it worked superbly. He has kept it going up to now, but as he says above, he can no longer carry on with it; so we need a volunteer to replace him.

If there is any member who thinks he might be able to take it on, I am sure that person would have the grateful thanks of all CPF members - and CPF staff too.

So... anyone want to take a shot at it?


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Ah hell, Im getting back online after my broken hand and got time. Ill step up if needed.


EDIT: I know this thread helped me decide on lights when I was new. Id like to give back and id be honored.

Ill attempt to qualify my ability by saying I have all subscribed threads instantly texted to my phone (like any good flashaholic) and promise to keep this updated and going strong daily.

Vote for Captain Spaulding. :thumbsup:


----------



## smarkum

+1 Capt Spaulding!!!


----------



## Grytpype

Hooray for Captain Spaulding!


----------



## RichS

Captain Spaulding said:


> Ah hell, Im getting back online after my broken hand and got time. Ill step up if needed.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I know this thread helped me decide on lights when I was new. Id like to give back and id be honored.
> 
> Ill attempt to qualify my ability by saying I have all subscribed threads instantly texted to my phone (like any good flashaholic) and promise to keep this updated and going strong daily.
> 
> Vote for Captain Spaulding. :thumbsup:



Great! Thanks for volunteering Captain!

I'll send you a PM with my email so we can get this transitioned to you.

CPF salutes you! :twothumbs


----------



## Ian2381

Thanks Captain Spaulding, This is indeed my most favorite thread.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Thank you guys!

RichS, email incoming.


----------



## DM51

This is excellent news - many thanks for taking it on, Capt. Spaulding! 

If either of you have any queries or if I can help in any way, please let me know.


----------



## DHart

Hip hip hooray... thanks to Captain Spaulding! :thumbsup: :bow:


----------



## Monocrom

DHart said:


> Hip hip hooray... thanks to Captain Spaulding! :thumbsup: :bow:


 
Indeed!

+1


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Glad to do it guys!

Just an update. In the process of getting info together from Rich. Should be soon.


----------



## DM51

Continued here.


Please note: All posts from this thread have now been copied into the new one.


----------

